# Napoli - Milan: 25 agosto 2018 ore 20:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (17 Agosto 2018)

A causa del rinvio di Milan - Genoa, i rossoneri debutteranno in campionato il prossimo 25 agosto 2018 contro il Napoli, che alla prima giornata se la vedrà contro la Lazio.

Napoli - Milan si giocherà sabato 25 agosto 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Paolo di Napoli

Dove vedere Napoli - Milan in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN a partire dalle ore 20:30

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## Nils (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> A causa del rinvio di Milan - Genoa, i rossoneri debutteranno in campionato il prossimo 25 agosto 2018 contro il Napoli, che alla prima giornata se la vedrà contro la Lazio.
> 
> Napoli - Milan si giocherà sabato 25 agosto 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Paolo di Napoli
> 
> ...



Non ho seguito molto la questione... cioè Sky non ha più tutta la serie A? e premium?


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Non ho seguito molto la questione... cioè Sky non ha più tutta la serie A? e premium?



No. Sky ne trasmette 7 per ogni giornata. Le restanti 3 vanno su DAZN. Premium nulla, ma si appoggia a DAZN.

Si torna on topic


----------



## Nils (17 Agosto 2018)

Reina
Calabria Caldara Romagnoli Laxalt
Kessie Bakayoko Bonaventura
Suso Higuain Castellito​


----------



## Beppe85 (17 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Reina
> Calabria Caldara Romagnoli Laxalt
> Kessie Bakayoko Bonaventura
> Suso Higuain Castellito​



Non sarebbe male come formazione, visto che nn abbiamo hakan.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

Reina
Calabria Caldara Romagnoli Laxalt
Bakayoko Biglia
Suso Kessiè Bonaventura
Higuain


----------



## kipstar (17 Agosto 2018)

impostare una squadra che gioca in contropiede....


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> impostare una squadra che gioca in contropiede....


non puoi...chi hai che può ripartire in velocità??


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Agosto 2018)

Cercare di non prenderne troppi per il morale e arrivare con la Roma per prenderne il meno possibile


----------



## davidelynch (17 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Cercare di non prenderne troppi per il morale e arrivare con la Roma per prenderne il meno possibile



Tristezza dai


----------



## Salina (17 Agosto 2018)

Vinciamo con il napoli e con la roma.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> A causa del rinvio di Milan - Genoa, i rossoneri debutteranno in campionato il prossimo 25 agosto 2018 contro il Napoli, che alla prima giornata se la vedrà contro la Lazio.
> 
> Napoli - Milan si giocherà sabato 25 agosto 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Paolo di Napoli
> 
> ...



Secondo me la possiamo vincere, sarebbe importantissimo iniziare la stagione con questi 3 punti.


----------



## Kayl (17 Agosto 2018)

gli automatismi di ancelotti non sono stati ancora assimilati, la loro difesa è più che bucabile.


----------



## LadyRoss (17 Agosto 2018)

Secondo me Gattuso metterà Rodriguez o Strinic a sinistra, a livello difensivo dovrebbero essere meglio. laxalt nel secondo tempo.
Centrocampo kessie biglia Bonaventura 
Davanti immagino Castillejo Higuain Suso

E speriamo che il Pipita sia in giornata....(sono folle ma io immagino Higuain capocannoniere quest’anno).....


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2018)

Un sogno: fare 4 punti...


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Secondo me Gattuso metterà Rodriguez o Strinic a sinistra, a livello difensivo dovrebbero essere meglio. laxalt nel secondo tempo.
> Centrocampo kessie biglia Bonaventura
> Davanti immagino Castillejo Higuain Suso
> 
> E speriamo che il Pipita sia in giornata....(sono folle ma io immagino Higuain capocannoniere quest’anno).....



E' esattamente la formazione che immagino io (con Suso e Samu invertiti ovviamente )


----------



## iceman. (17 Agosto 2018)

Donnarumma 
Calabria Musacchio Caldara Romagnoli Laxalt
Kessie Biglia Bonaventura
Higuain Cutrone.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Reina
> Calabria Caldara Romagnoli Laxalt
> Bakayoko Biglia
> Suso Kessiè Bonaventura
> Higuain



Kessie dietro la punta mai nella vita.
Neanche se morissero contemporaneamente tutte le mezze punte del pianeta.


----------



## shevchampions (17 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Reina
> Calabria Caldara Romagnoli Laxalt
> Kessie Bakayoko Bonaventura
> Suso Higuain Castellito​



Non credo, troppe incognite. Gattuso per me cercherà di limitarle e proporrà una formazione su cui può contare con più affidabilità. Del tipo:

Donnarumma
Calabria Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessie Biglia Bakayoko
Suso Higuain Bonaventura​
Laxalt e Castillejo eventuali cambi a partita in corso.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Kessie dietro la punta mai nella vita.
> Neanche se morissero contemporaneamente tutte le mezze punte del pianeta.


Si vede che l'hai seguito molto Kessiè....in effetti da mezz'ala è straordinario...


----------



## Igniorante (17 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Si vede che l'hai seguito molto Kessiè....in effetti da mezz'ala è straordinario...



Eh si perché invece lì si distingue per i passaggi filtranti ed i gran gol da 20 metri, neh?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Eh si perché invece lì si distingue per i passaggi filtranti ed i gran gol da 20 metri, neh?


Ovviamente trequartista con altre caratteristiche....alla Perrotta...


----------



## Igniorante (17 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente trequartista con altre caratteristiche....alla Perrotta...



Boh, sinceramente non ce lo vedo... Opinione mia, per carità. 
Di Perrotta ricordo ottimi tempi di inserimento e gran capacità di dialogo con i compagni, con Kessie mi sembra che ad oggi siamo lontani da qualità del genere.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Boh, sinceramente non ce lo vedo... Opinione mia, per carità.
> Di Perrotta ricordo ottimi tempi di inserimento e gran capacità di dialogo con i compagni, con Kessie mi sembra che ad oggi siamo lontani da qualità del genere.


Qualcosa bisogna fare...il 4 3 3 senza qualità a centrocampo è deleterio...invece un 4 2 3 1 avrebbe senso...pure Bonaventura tornerebbe a fare l'ala che sarebbe il suo ruolo migliore a ben vedere...xkè come mezz'ala è troppo troppo egoista e approssimativo...e poi quando torna il turco si sposta lui trequartista...


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente trequartista con altre caratteristiche....alla Perrotta...



Forse più alla Nainngolan. Per ora è tatticamente troppo "ignorante" per giocare in quella posizione e sostenere l'unica punta, però in molti ci crediamo, almeno in prospettiva. P.S. Quando parliamo del Tank ricordiamoci che ha 21 anni. Quanti giocatori coetanei ci sono al suo livello in Europa? Diamogli tempo di maturare.. Anche fenomeni come Gattuso erano poca roba alla sua età


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Qualcosa bisogna fare...il 4 3 3 senza qualità a centrocampo è deleterio...invece un 4 2 3 1 avrebbe senso...pure Bonaventura tornerebbe a fare l'ala che sarebbe il suo ruolo migliore a ben vedere...xkè come mezz'ala è troppo troppo egoista e approssimativo...e poi quando torna il turco si sposta lui trequartista...



Per qualche partita e ripeto solo per qualche partita Kessiè sopra il play avversario (in questo caso Hamsik) non e per nulla una cattiva idea..

Donnarumma
Calabria Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Biglia Bakayoko
Suso Kessiè Bonaventura
Higuain​


----------



## Bmw (18 Agosto 2018)

Vi di la formazione di rino (; 

Donna o reina?
Calabria nusacchio romagnoli rodriguez
Kessie biglia bonaventura
Suso higuain castillejo


----------



## Boomer (18 Agosto 2018)

Bmw ha scritto:


> Vi di la formazione di rino (;
> 
> Donna o reina?
> Calabria nusacchio romagnoli rodriguez
> ...



Sarà probabilmente questa anche se secondo me Laxalt rischia di prendersi il posto da titolare entro breve ( al posto di RR) .


----------



## Milanista (18 Agosto 2018)

Il Pipita li purga sempre. 2 fisso e forza Milan.


----------



## Tobi (18 Agosto 2018)

Non ho visto il pre campionato del Napoli ma di una cosa sono certo, Ancelotti non fa dell'intensità il suo punto di forza, a differenza di Sarri che proponeva un pressing a ritmi altissimi, quest'anno il Napoli farà anche giocare gli altri.

oggi contro la lazio scendono in campo cosi:

Karnezis; Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Mario Rui; Allan, Hamsik, Fabian; Callejon, Milik, Insigne.


----------



## Casnop (18 Agosto 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Per qualche partita e ripeto solo per qualche partita Kessiè sopra il play avversario (in questo caso Hamsik) non e per nulla una cattiva idea..
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
> ...


Proverei. Gasperini ha provato, sia pure sporadicamente, Kessie in quel ruolo, frazioni di partita in verità, ed i risultati sono sempre stati molto incoraggianti. Da attaccante aggiunto più che da trequarti in impostazione, in quella posizione l'ivoriano può esaltare quel gioco libero, verticale, istintivamente offensivo, di corsa ed impatto fisico, che è nelle sue corde. In cambio, gli verrebbe chiesta una mansione di copertura, accanto ai centrali di centrocampo, nelle fasi di non possesso. Fattibile, per un podista come lui.


----------



## Casnop (18 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Proverei. Gasperini ha provato, sia pure sporadicamente, Kessie in quel ruolo, frazioni di partita in verità, ed i risultati sono sempre stati molto incoraggianti. Da attaccante aggiunto più che da trequarti in impostazione, in quella posizione l'ivoriano può esaltare quel gioco libero, verticale, istintivamente offensivo, di corsa ed impatto fisico, che è nelle sue corde. In cambio, gli verrebbe chiesta una mansione di copertura, accanto ai centrali di centrocampo, nelle fasi di non possesso. Fattibile, per un podista come lui.


Ovviamente, ipotizzando nelle successive partite l'inserimento di Calhanoglu al posto di Bonaventura, stesso ruolo.


----------



## Miro (18 Agosto 2018)

Non voglio tirare la zappa sui piedi  ma è la prima volta dopo diverse stagioni che di fronte ad una partita del genere mi sento di dire che il Milan può vincerla. Negli anni scorsi col Napoli la sensazione era sempre 1X.


----------



## Aron (18 Agosto 2018)

Alla luce della vittoria del Napoli sulla Lazio, direi che l'ipotesi di una squadra in fase calante sia da escludere (almeno per ora)

Avremo subito un primo verdetto su Gattuso, i nuovi acquisti, Suso, l'impatto di Higuain ecc.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Agosto 2018)

Finirà con un pareggio in rimonta, poi vinceremo con la Roma a S. Siro.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Agosto 2018)

Dai Carletto scansati! Hai dimenticato il nostro passato insieme???


----------



## Aron (18 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Dai Carletto scansati! Hai dimenticato il nostro passato insieme???



per il verbo scansare tutti i diritti sono riservati al Sassuolo


----------



## zlatan (18 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Alla luce della vittoria del Napoli sulla Lazio, direi che l'ipotesi di una squadra in fase calante sia da escludere (almeno per ora)
> 
> Avremo subito un primo verdetto su Gattuso, i nuovi acquisti, Suso, l'impatto di Higuain ecc.



Si francamente mi sa che sto Napoli solo perché ha fatto poco mercato lo stiamo sottovalutando tutti
Oggi mi ha impressionato purtroppo


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si francamente mi sa che sto Napoli solo perché ha fatto poco mercato lo stiamo sottovalutando tutti
> Oggi mi ha impressionato purtroppo



Perché conta sempre il campo la classifica del mercato non vale un piffero


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si francamente mi sa che sto Napoli solo perché ha fatto poco mercato lo stiamo sottovalutando tutti
> Oggi mi ha impressionato purtroppo



Parliamo di una squadra da oltre 90 punti, anche senza mercato, anche fosse arrivato un pirla di tecnico (non è cosi) per quanto possano peggiorare il rendimento (è in preventivo) parliamo di uno squadrone per il campionato. 

Sarà dura, esordire con un pari a Napoli chi non farebbe la firma? Quanti vinceranno su quel campo quest'anno?


----------



## Igniorante (18 Agosto 2018)

Dai Mortazza faccela vincere, in cambio ti diamo due prosciutti e un salame


----------



## papadb (18 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Parliamo di una squadra da oltre 90 punti, anche senza mercato, anche fosse arrivato un pirla di tecnico (non è cosi) per quanto possano peggiorare il rendimento (è in preventivo) parliamo di uno squadrone per il campionato.
> 
> Sarà dura, esordire con un pari a Napoli chi non farebbe la firma? Quanti vinceranno su quel campo quest'anno?



intanto hanno asfaltato la Lazio a casa sua..

noi avremmo potuto cominciare con una vittoria sul Genoa e un turco in campo.. invece sarà la prima partita, senza il 10 e con un Napoli carico per la vittoria con la Lazio


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2018)

papadb ha scritto:


> intanto hanno asfaltato la Lazio a casa sua..
> 
> noi avremmo potuto cominciare con una vittoria sul Genoa e un turco in campo.. invece sarà la prima partita, senza il 10 e con un Napoli carico per la vittoria con la Lazio



Infatti ribadisco, firmerei per un punto adesso.


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> A causa del rinvio di Milan - Genoa, i rossoneri debutteranno in campionato il prossimo 25 agosto 2018 contro il Napoli, che alla prima giornata se la vedrà contro la Lazio.
> 
> Napoli - Milan si giocherà sabato 25 agosto 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Paolo di Napoli
> 
> ...



Mio padre ha deciso che avendo già Sky non faremo l'abbonamento a Dazn ed io non lavorando non posso oppormi, quindi anche questa me la salto. Quest'anno vedrò poco e niente il Milan.


----------



## Willy Wonka (19 Agosto 2018)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Mio padre ha deciso che avendo già Sky non faremo l'abbonamento a Dazn ed io non lavorando non posso oppormi, quindi anche questa me la salto. Quest'anno vedrò poco e niente il Milan.



Puoi utilizzare il mese di prova gratuito per vederla


----------



## zlatan (19 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Puoi utilizzare il mese di prova gratuito per vederla



Si esatto ti iscrivi ma devi dare gli estremi della carta come se dovessi pagare
Poi disdici subito
Oppure fallo.insieme ad un amico e fino a 2 dispositivi si può vedere contemporaneamente 
5 euro a testa al mese...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si esatto ti iscrivi ma devi dare gli estremi della carta come se dovessi pagare
> Poi disdici subito
> Oppure fallo.insieme ad un amico e fino a 2 dispositivi si può vedere contemporaneamente
> 5 euro a testa al mese...



In veritá con il ticket sky sono 8ntotali, 4 a testa. Oppure se fai lkannuale bastano 30€ l’anno a testa.


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si esatto ti iscrivi ma devi dare gli estremi della carta come se dovessi pagare
> Poi disdici subito
> Oppure fallo.insieme ad un amico e fino a 2 dispositivi si può vedere contemporaneamente
> 5 euro a testa al mese...



Sì, a questo in effetti stavo già pensando, però poi per tutto l'anno a meno che non trovi qualcuno con cui dividerlo (e al momento non c'è) non ho nessuna alternativa.


----------



## de sica (19 Agosto 2018)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Sì, a questo in effetti stavo già pensando, però poi per tutto l'anno a meno che non trovi qualcuno con cui dividerlo (e al momento non c'è) non ho nessuna alternativa.



Se sei cliente Tim hai anche la promozione di due mesi gratis su dazn. In questo modo, facendo due account, avrai 3 mesi gratis


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Agosto 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Se sei cliente Tim hai anche la promozione di due mesi gratis su dazn. In questo modo, facendo due account, avrai 3 mesi gratis


Grazie della dritta!


----------



## nybreath (20 Agosto 2018)

come vi sentite per questo match? secondo me l esordio ci penalizzarà un pò, peccato sta situazione e l assenza di hakan


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Agosto 2018)

Ancelotti sta pregustando un Gattuso allo spiedo ben rosolato, 
ce la farà il nostro a non farsi infilzare e rovesciare il banchetto?


----------



## Garrincha (20 Agosto 2018)

papadb ha scritto:


> intanto hanno asfaltato la Lazio a casa sua..
> 
> noi avremmo potuto cominciare con una vittoria sul Genoa e un turco in campo.. invece sarà la prima partita, senza il 10 e con un Napoli carico per la vittoria con la Lazio



Perché senza il 10, Suso sarà regolarmente in campo


----------



## zlatan (20 Agosto 2018)

Mi sento molto ottimista, ma io lo sono ad ogni inizio campionato, quiindi sono tutt'altro che attendibile. Ci voleva una bella vittoria sul Genoa per gasarci, così sarà davvero dura. Ma stavolta ci credo...


----------



## Miracle1980 (20 Agosto 2018)

Iniziare con una sconfitta in uno scontro diretto sarebbe una mazzata tremenda. Io però penso che si può fare stavolta...


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Agosto 2018)

firmerei per un pareggio. Il Napoli anche se allenato da Ancelotti ( che ha comunque il merito di non aver stravolto il modo di giocare la squadra e fatto dei cambiamenti minimi ma molto interessanti) è ancora più forte di noi. Giocano bene, creano tanto. In difesa però fanno errori grossolani, e soffrono parecchio. Bisogna essere molto bravi a sfruttare questo aspetto. Bel banco di prova per Higuain.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (20 Agosto 2018)

Non vedo l'ora di vedere i nostri giocare. Speriamo bene. Biosgna partire con una vittoria. Bel banco di prova per Gattuso, vediamo se davvero "Questo gruppo con Gattuso sarebbe arrivato terzo".


----------



## nybreath (21 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> firmerei per un pareggio. Il Napoli anche se allenato da Ancelotti ( che ha comunque il merito di non aver stravolto il modo di giocare la squadra e fatto dei cambiamenti minimi ma molto interessanti) è ancora più forte di noi. Giocano bene, creano tanto. In difesa però fanno errori grossolani, e soffrono parecchio. Bisogna essere molto bravi a sfruttare questo aspetto. Bel banco di prova per Higuain.



quei 3 difensori che guardano tutti e tre la palla contro Immobile, anticalcio, speriamo riusciamo a sfruttare queste cose


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2018)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky e Premium

4-3-3

Donnarumma
Calabria
Romagnoli
Musacchio (Caldara)
Rodriguez
Kessie
Biglia
Bakayoko
Suso
Higuain
Bonaventura*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Agosto 2018)

Imbarcata, già a Roma erano belli in palla


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky e Premium
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



.


----------



## LadyRoss (21 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky e Premium
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Già non vedere Borini fa un certo effetto....


----------



## Eziomare (21 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Boomer (21 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky e Premium
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Ottimo non gioca Borini.


----------



## Nils (21 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky e Premium
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Formazione che sulla carta mi piace, centrocampo con forza e quantità e attacco che può impensierire chiunque,
però dobbiamo giocare manovrando molto e non facendoci schiacciare, perchè non mi pare una squadra dotata in contropiede,
nella seconda parte della partita, Laxalt e Castellito entreranno e ammazzeranno la partita 

PS mi fa paura il lungo periodo di inattività, è troppo che non giochiamo, ci voleva in mezzo almeno un amichevole fra questo debutto e il Real.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky e Premium
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



E' la migliore possibile, c'è poco da inventarsi. Bakayoko gioca subito per necessità, Caldara e Castellijo troveranno spazio in partita o in futuro.


----------



## zlatan (21 Agosto 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E' la migliore possibile, c'è poco da inventarsi. Bakayoko gioca subito per necessità, Caldara e Castellijo troveranno spazio in partita o in futuro.



Sono d'accordo la migliore possibile. E non capisco perchè non abbiano organizzato per oggi un'amichevole con una squadra di B o di C ma al limite anche con la primavera, per provare schemi e cose varie. 15 giorni così senza giocare mah.


----------



## Sotiris (21 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Mirabellers: 4
Gallianers: 5
Leotarders: 2

Ahí ahí ahi


----------



## 7vinte (21 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky e Premium
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...


Vinciamo bene, 2 o 3 a 0. Segna Higuain


----------



## Gekyn (21 Agosto 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Mirabellers: 4
> Gallianers: 5
> Leotarders: 2
> 
> Ahí ahí ahi



Donnarumma lo conteggerei nei mirabellers, visto che se fosse stato per Galliani sarebbe andato via a zero.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky e Premium
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Speriamo bene. Un risultato positivo sarebbe oro. Il Napoli è sempre una squadra micidiale.


----------



## Casnop (21 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky e Premium
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...


Va bene, per la contingenza. In futuro, immaginare una possibile evoluzione verso il 4231, più congeniale alle caratteristiche dei giocatori a disposizione.


----------



## Tobi (21 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky e Premium
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



è ufficiale non terremo una palla


----------



## nybreath (21 Agosto 2018)

io mi chiedo se questo è il centrocampo a cui pensavano durante il mercato, secondo me a centrocampo ci distruggono, baka all esordio che faccia bene non me lo aspetto per niente


----------



## Zenos (21 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky e Premium
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Panettone?non mangerà neanche l uva di Settembre mi sa...


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky e Premium
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



cambierei solo Bonaventura con Castillejo, essendo la sua prima può essere un rischio per noi, ma anche per gli avversari
ci vuole un po' di imprevedibilità per sorprendere questo Napoli


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2018)

Perchè dobbiamo sempre pagare la tassa Malaventura ???? 

Pwrche ???


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> cambierei solo Bonaventura con Castillejo, essendo la sua prima può essere un rischio per noi, ma anche per gli avversari
> ci vuole un po' di imprevedibilità per sorprendere questo Napoli



Forse a partita in corso potrebbe essere più pericoloso, con le squadre più stanche,


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky e Premium
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Speriamo bene. Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Nevergiveup (22 Agosto 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Mirabellers: 4
> Gallianers: 5
> Leotarders: 2
> 
> Ahí ahí ahi



Puoi sempre tifare un altra squadra se provi cotanto disprezzo per i nostri ragazzi.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perchè dobbiamo sempre pagare la tassa Malaventura ????
> 
> Pwrche ???



Non capisco davvero perché questo trattamento verso Bonaventura. E' uno degli unici decenti che abbiamo in rosa..


----------



## LadyRoss (22 Agosto 2018)

Il problema di Bonaventura e Suso è il loro egoismo... se riuscissero a capire che invece di provare a fare tutto da soli (senza riuscirci per altro) dovrebbero costruire per la squadra e con la squadra faremmo dei grandi passi in avanti.
La mia paura piu' grande che questo atteggiamento possa spazientire Higuain molto in fretta.......


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Il problema di Bonaventura e Suso è il loro egoismo... se riuscissero a capire che invece di provare a fare tutto da soli (senza riuscirci per altro) dovrebbero costruire per la squadra e con la squadra faremmo dei grandi passi in avanti.
> La mia paura piu' grande che questo atteggiamento possa spazientire Higuain molto in fretta.......



Ma se la metà dei gol Cutrone li ha segnati grazie a Suso..


----------



## LadyRoss (22 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma se la metà dei gol Cutrone li ha segnati grazie a Suso..



e quante volte Suso non ha passato la palla e alla fine l'ha persa?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> e quante volte Suso non ha passato la palla e alla fine l'ha persa?



Non lo so, ma non capisco perché si deve andare sempre a criticare Suso e Bonaventura quando sono in ogni caso tra i migliori in rosa.


----------



## LadyRoss (22 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Non lo so, ma non capisco perché si deve andare sempre a criticare Suso e Bonaventura quando sono in ogni caso tra i migliori in rosa.



questo lo so anche io, so perfettamente che hanno tirato avanti la baracca entrambi, la mia era una considerazione, ritengo anche abbastanza oggettiva, se facessero entrambi quel salto di qualità ne gioveremmo tutti.


----------



## Wildbone (22 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> questo lo so anche io, so perfettamente che hanno tirato avanti la baracca entrambi, la mia era una considerazione, ritengo anche abbastanza oggettiva, se facessero entrambi quel salto di qualità ne gioveremmo tutti.



Posto che entrambi amino tenere il pallone tra i piedi, c'è anche da dire che il Milan sono anni che non ha un briciolo di schemi offensivi e movimenti senza palla tra le linee. Difficile, insomma, pretendere che dei giocatori così tecnici e che trattano in quel modo la palla scarichino il pallone se non ci sono dei movimenti opportuni.

Poi, chiaro, soprattutto Bonaventura dovrebbe imparare a giocare a massimo due tocchi.


----------



## odasensei (22 Agosto 2018)

Saranno pure i migliori in rosa ma questo non li rende esenti da critiche, al netto di sopravvalutazioni e sottovalutazioni dei 2 in questione


----------



## Controcorrente (22 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perchè dobbiamo sempre pagare la tassa Malaventura ????
> 
> Pwrche ???



Perchè è forte..


----------



## gabri65 (22 Agosto 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Saranno pure i migliori in rosa ma questo non li rende esenti da critiche, al netto di sopravvalutazioni e sottovalutazioni dei 2 in questione



Premesso che hanno aiutato il Milan mediocre di questi anni, io li ritengo non solo sopravvalutati, ma a questo punto persino deleteri. Ambedue non mostrano segni di evoluzione tattica (Bonaventura poi si avvicina ai 30, ormai vedo molto difficile modificare il suo gioco), e questo impedisce di fatto alla squadra di poter essere flessibile ed omogenea. Ti ingessano e costringono la squadra ad adeguarsi a loro e non il viceversa. Purtroppo parecchi di noi vedono solo la giocata eclatante o il goal, e non valutano gli impatti negativi sull'economia complessiva di gioco. Voglio un gran bene a questi due ragazzi, per carità, ma credo che dovrebbero essere messi (gradualmente) da parte per far sì che il Milan cresca come gioco corale.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Il problema di Bonaventura e Suso è il loro egoismo... se riuscissero a capire che invece di provare a fare tutto da soli (senza riuscirci per altro) dovrebbero costruire per la squadra e con la squadra faremmo dei grandi passi in avanti.
> La mia paura piu' grande che questo atteggiamento possa spazientire Higuain molto in fretta.......



Non sono egoisti, semplicemente avessero pure una grande visione di gioco sarebbero dei campioni.

E' un semplice limite, è piu' facile fare le cose "da soli" che inventarsi assist o linee di passaggio...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Agosto 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Posto che entrambi amino tenere il pallone tra i piedi, c'è anche da dire che il Milan sono anni che non ha un briciolo di *schemi offensivi e movimenti senza palla *tra le linee. Difficile, insomma, pretendere che dei giocatori così tecnici e che trattano in quel modo la palla scarichino il pallone se non ci sono dei movimenti opportuni.
> 
> Poi, chiaro, soprattutto Bonaventura dovrebbe imparare a giocare a massimo due tocchi.



Esatto, il tenere la palla ha pure due aspetti positivi:
- cercare di trovare il momento buono, la cosa giusta da fare, in assenza di schemi: devono creare da soli
- non perdere subito palla con passaggi un pò troppo rischiosi, che dalla tribuna appaiono invece più facili


----------



## LadyRoss (22 Agosto 2018)

Da ignorante mi chiedo ...ma se Suso dopo avere fatto il suo solito dribbling alzasse la testa quella frazione di secondo non lo vedrebbe l’higuain di turno solo in area?……o comunque qualcuno in una posizione più vantaggiosa della sua? lui di solito a quel punto tira...se va bene ok, ma se non gli va bene.....
Questo atteggiamento ha fatto sbracciare Gonzalo almeno un paio di volte con il Real....

Non so è solo un pensiero che mi passa per la mente almeno 2/3 volte a partita.....
Jack non si discosta tanto...lui con la palla punta la porta sempre...

L’anno scorso non avevamo un vero bomber quindi magari ci poteva pure stare ma adesso no...adesso in linea di principio abbiamo chi potrebbe inserirsi e segnare....


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2018)

*Le probabili formazioni di Napoli e Milan secondo Mediaset*


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Napoli e Milan secondo Mediaset*



Laxalt titolare al posto di Bakoyoko? Uhm. Non sono convintissimo.


----------



## de sica (22 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Laxalt titolare al posto di Bakoyoko? Uhm. Non sono convintissimo.



a parte a centrocampo, dove sono superiori nettamente, non vedo grandi differenze tra i titolari.


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Napoli e Milan secondo Mediaset*



.


----------



## zlatan (22 Agosto 2018)

Non mi dispiace di vedere neanche questa di formazione, ma preferirei Musacchio perchè ho il terrore delle critiche feroci a Caldara in caso di una sconfitta netta, e soprattutto vorrei vedere Bakaioko in campo per vedere se è così scarsone come la maggior parte di voi lo ha dipinto qua dentro. Rimango convinto che giochino sia uno che l'altro al posto di Caldara e Laxalt...


----------



## Victorss (22 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Da ignorante mi chiedo ...ma se Suso dopo avere fatto il suo solito dribbling alzasse la testa quella frazione di secondo non lo vedrebbe l’higuain di turno solo in area?……o comunque qualcuno in una posizione più vantaggiosa della sua? lui di solito a quel punto tira...se va bene ok, ma se non gli va bene.....
> Questo atteggiamento ha fatto sbracciare Gonzalo almeno un paio di volte con il Real....
> 
> Non so è solo un pensiero che mi passa per la mente almeno 2/3 volte a partita.....
> ...



Io sono d'accordo con te, devono capire che a calcio si gioca in 11 e c è il momento per tentare di saltare l uomo e il momento di servire il compagno. È tutta questione di scelte e loro spesso prendono quella sbagliata vanificando ottime opportunità di segnare. Sono convinto che quest' anno con Higuain saranno più propensi a servire la punta piuttosto che incaponirsi in inutili e improbabili dribbling


----------



## koti (22 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Napoli e Milan secondo Mediaset*



Preoccupante se la nostra mezzala, in teoria titolare, si facesse panchinare da un terzino.


----------



## Mika (22 Agosto 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Preoccupante se la nostra mezzala, in teoria titolare, si facesse panchinare da un terzino.



Ma non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo che Bakayoko venga panchinato da Laxalt in mezzala. Giocherà Bakayoko e ci sarà semmai ballottaggio RR e Laxalt come terzino sinistro.


----------



## Devil man (22 Agosto 2018)

Ma Caldara? non doveva entrare Musacchio??


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2018)

Soffriremo molto gli esterni, ma possiamo reggere bene Milik.

L’importante secondo me sarà dominare fisicamente il centrocampo


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2018)

Altra cosa, finalmente in panchina abbiamo qualche alternativa decente, molto importante in partite come queste


----------



## pazzomania (22 Agosto 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Altra cosa, finalmente in panchina abbiamo qualche alternativa decente, molto importante in partite come queste



Ad inizio mercato e al termine della scorsa stagione, restando sul pianeta terra, chiedevo solo 3 cose: centravanti, sostituti di valore per esterno offensivo e mezz' ala


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Napoli e Milan secondo Mediaset*



E ti pareva che non giocava Laxalt... perché giustamente lui ha giocato già in Serie A, per gli altri c'è bisogno del periodo di adattamento, al nuovo gioco, al nuovo campionato, al nuovo modulo, al fuso orario, eccetera... solo se sei al Milan ovviamente, le altre squadre mettono in campo l'11 più forte e stop!

Buona notizia sarebbe invece Caldara al posto di Musacchio


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Napoli e Milan secondo Mediaset*



.


----------



## Casnop (22 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Napoli e Milan secondo Mediaset*


Formazione che ha una logica in funzione dell'obiettivo principale, moltiplicare le occasioni da gioco per Higuain, e quindi la pericolosità offensiva della squadra. Bene Bonaventura sull'esterno offensivo sinistro, se in buona condizione ha spunti decisivi nell'uno contro uno in quel settore del gioco, per l'assist o per l'inserimento in area per la soluzione personale. Da verificare Laxalt a mezzala, giocatore verticale, da slanci sulla fascia, meno aduso, invece, a movimenti complessi quali quelli richiesti dal ruolo nella fase di possesso palla, ma ha gamba, brillantezza ed un ottimo tiro dalla distanza, potrebbe sorprendere. Abbiamo bisogno di idee nuove a centrocampo, contro una squadra abituata a prendere con facilità il controllo del gioco nel settore, e a non lasciarlo.per tutta la partita, nello stile delle migliori squadre di Ancelotti. Su Caldara, ed il temuto livello di assimilazione dei meccanismi difensivi della linea a quattro giocatori, ci rimettiamo a Gattuso, ed alle sue valutazioni dopo gli ultimi allenamenti. Cominciamo in ogni caso ad accendere i ceri votivi a San Gonzalo. Un inevitabile rito, nella stagione che sta per iniziare.


----------



## Raryof (22 Agosto 2018)

Loro sono dei nanetti, Caldara, se gioca, ha un senso, in area sui corner possiamo fare davvero male.
Musacchio invece è abbastanza bassino ma forse ha una condizione migliore dopo aver giocato tutto il pre-campionato in coppia con Alessio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> A causa del rinvio di Milan - Genoa, i rossoneri debutteranno in campionato il prossimo 25 agosto 2018 contro il Napoli, che alla prima giornata se la vedrà contro la Lazio.
> 
> Napoli - Milan si giocherà sabato 25 agosto 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Paolo di Napoli
> 
> ...



Sto acronimo di bestemmie!!

Non so nemmeno chi ce l'abbia. Devo fare il giro degli amici e dei bar per saperlo


----------



## Jino (22 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Napoli e Milan secondo Mediaset*



Reputo più affidabile l'undici di sky...


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2018)

*Designato l'arbitro Valeri per Napoli - Milan.*


----------



## 7vinte (23 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Valeri per Napoli - Milan.*



Eccalla


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Valeri per Napoli - Milan.*



*Probabili formazioni secondo Sky

Designato l'arbitro Valeri per Napoli - Milan.*


----------



## 7vinte (23 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky*



Prevedibile


----------



## 7vinte (23 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky*



*Formazioni identiche per Sportmediaset*


----------



## Boomer (23 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> Designato l'arbitro Valeri per Napoli - Milan.*



Metti Laxalt al posto di RR Rino su.


----------



## impero rossonero (23 Agosto 2018)

admin ha scritto:


> *probabili formazioni secondo sky
> 
> designato l'arbitro valeri per napoli - milan.*



tifosissimo della roma....


----------



## de sica (23 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> Designato l'arbitro Valeri per Napoli - Milan.*



Sono curioso della nostra condizione fisica e come approcceremo al match


----------



## Moffus98 (23 Agosto 2018)

Lo dico? Lo dico: vinciamo nettamente, con 2 gol di scarto.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> Designato l'arbitro Valeri per Napoli - Milan.*



.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> Designato l'arbitro Valeri per Napoli - Milan.*



Non fare almeno un gol a quella difesa sarebbe una vergogna


----------



## WeedoMilan (23 Agosto 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non fare almeno un gol a quella difesa sarebbe una vergogna



Hisaj è al livello di Calabria ma con più esperienza 
Koulibaly è superiore ad entrambi i nostri centrali e Mario Rui può equivalere un Laxalt. 
Non la darei per scontata, si spera in Gonzalo


----------



## Garrincha (23 Agosto 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non fare almeno un gol a quella difesa sarebbe una vergogna



La seconda /terza difesa del campionato è diventata un colabrodo?


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> La seconda /terza difesa del campionato è diventata un colabrodo?



Ma infatti... l'anno scorso hanno subito 29 goal.

Non capisco perchè il Napoli quest'anno venga sottovalutato in questo modo da tutti, nel forum ma non solo.

Intanto pronti via hanno vinto all'Olimpico con la Lazio, così giusto perchè quest'anno si sono indeboliti (non ho capito in base a cosa) e arriveranno quinti se avranno fortuna


----------



## zlatan (23 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti... l'anno scorso hanno subito 29 goal.
> 
> Non capisco perchè il Napoli quest'anno venga sottovalutato in questo modo da tutti, nel forum ma non solo.
> 
> Intanto pronti via hanno vinto all'Olimpico con la Lazio, così giusto perchè quest'anno si sono indeboliti (non ho capito in base a cosa) e arriveranno quinti se avranno fortuna



Come ho già scritto, siamo o almeno parlo per me, sono stato tradito dal fatto che ha fatto pochissimo mercato, e anche lo dico onestamente perchè sono convinto che Ancelotti se nn ha in mano un super squadrone, non è uno che vince.
Ma poi c'è la realtà e mi è stata sbattuta in faccia sabato sera, delle grandi è l'unica che pur con l'impegno più difficile, ha vinto nettamente (parlo alivello di gioco).
E' per questo che sabato ci vorrà un miracolo per pareggiare....


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Come ho già scritto, siamo o almeno parlo per me, sono stato tradito dal fatto che ha fatto pochissimo mercato, e anche lo dico onestamente perchè sono convinto che Ancelotti se nn ha in mano un super squadrone, non è uno che vince.
> Ma poi c'è la realtà e mi è stata sbattuta in faccia sabato sera, delle grandi è l'unica che pur con l'impegno più difficile, ha vinto nettamente (parlo alivello di gioco).
> E' per questo che sabato ci vorrà un miracolo per pareggiare....



Ancelotti è un allenatore fantastico, noi milanisti lo sappiamo bene. 

Il Napoli viene da una stagione da 91 (!) punti, questo significa che anche senza mercato hanno un gruppo maturo e vincente.
Magari non faranno 90 punti, ma nemmeno 70.

Sabato sì, lo credo anche io, dovremo fare una partita straordinaria. Direi che è una partita durissima per cominciare una stagione.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> A causa del rinvio di Milan - Genoa, i rossoneri debutteranno in campionato il prossimo 25 agosto 2018 contro il Napoli, che alla prima giornata se la vedrà contro la Lazio.
> 
> Napoli - Milan si giocherà sabato 25 agosto 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Paolo di Napoli
> 
> ...



Concordo con gli ultimi interventi, il Napoli non si è per niente indebolito, ha acquistato poco solo perché è partito il solo Jorginho e per il resto era già a posto, dato che partiva ampiamente secondo. Non ho capito solo perché hanno preso anche Ospina, dato che Meret non starà fuori molto e Karnezis come riserva ci stava. L'Inter come organico li avrebbe anche superati ma bisogna vedere come e se troverà la quadratura, mentre i napoletani giocano ormai a memoria. Insomma mal che vada sono la terza forza, ma mal che vada eh.

Anche l'anno scorso con la Roma successe la stessa cosa, molti la consideravano già fuori dalla zona Champions, hai voglia a dire che non si era indebolita granché e rimaneva la terza forza, non ci volevano sentire! Poi non solo quelli so' arrivati terzi ma a momenti andavano in finale di Champions


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè il Napoli quest'anno venga sottovalutato in questo modo da tutti, nel forum ma non solo.



Ehh perché non hanno fattoh mercatohhh


----------



## Raryof (23 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> Designato l'arbitro Valeri per Napoli - Milan.*



A livello di nomi con l'arrivo di Higuain siamo superiori.
Con questa difesa siamo lì lì, ma a noi manca un titolare fondamentale come Conti e a sinistra il titolare sarà, a breve Laxalt.
Musacchio vale quella sega di Albiol ma il prospetto su cui puntiamo è ovviamente Caldara.
A centrocampo è difficile fare dei calcoli perché noi abbiamo un centrocampo molto più muscolare, se ci sono delle differenze non sono così evidenti a parte forse l'alchimia che ancora ci manca.
Davanti non c'è proprio storia dai e a noi manca un titolare come il turco.

E' evidente che quando faremo un mercato come Dio comanda il Napoli verrà sorpassato in maniera netta, è nella logica delle cose, di chi investe tanto e ha una proprietà importante.
Serve comunque la Champions.


----------



## zlatan (23 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A livello di nomi con l'arrivo di Higuain siamo superiori.
> Con questa difesa siamo lì lì, ma a noi manca un titolare fondamentale come Conti e a sinistra il titolare sarà, a breve Laxalt.
> Musacchio vale quella sega di Albiol ma il prospetto su cui puntiamo è ovviamente Caldara.
> A centrocampo è difficile fare dei calcoli perché noi abbiamo un centrocampo molto più muscolare, se ci sono delle differenze non sono così evidenti a parte forse l'alchimia che ancora ci manca.
> ...



Guarda come al solito sono tutti discorsi sulla carta. L'anno scorso facevo un giochino perchè ero addirittura convinto nonostante Kalinic, di lottare per lo scudetto non sto scherzando e dicevo. La difesa con Conti Bonucci Romagna e RR è nettamente piùù forte di Inter Juve Napoli e ROma (la Lazio manco la consideravo). a centrocampo ce la giochiamo forse solo Juve e Roma potevano essere leggermente superiori,e in attacco eravamo i più deboli. Poi si fa male Conti, Bonucci e Biglia fanno ridere per sei mesi, l'attacco è stato addirittuta peggio di quelo che pensavamo... Quest'anno non mi ci metto neanche a fare il confronto 11 contro 11 perchè ci sonotroppi fattori diversi dall'uno contro uno per 11 giocatori....


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> Designato l'arbitro Valeri per Napoli - Milan.*



.


----------



## Raryof (23 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Guarda come al solito sono tutti discorsi sulla carta. L'anno scorso facevo un giochino perchè ero addirittura convinto nonostante Kalinic, di lottare per lo scudetto non sto scherzando e dicevo. La difesa con Conti Bonucci Romagna e RR è nettamente piùù forte di Inter Juve Napoli e ROma (la Lazio manco la consideravo). a centrocampo ce la giochiamo forse solo Juve e Roma potevano essere leggermente superiori,e in attacco eravamo i più deboli. Poi si fa male Conti, Bonucci e Biglia fanno ridere per sei mesi, l'attacco è stato addirittuta peggio di quelo che pensavamo... Quest'anno non mi ci metto neanche a fare il confronto 11 contro 11 perchè ci sonotroppi fattori diversi dall'uno contro uno per 11 giocatori....



Tutti ci danno delle straseghe ma sulla carta il vero 11 del Milan ancora lo abbiamo visto, ripeto, a livello di nomi col mercato di quest'anno abbiamo una panchina piuttosto competitiva se guardiamo i ruoli chiave fatta eccezione Biglia per cui servirà il cambio di modulo.
Portieri di livello assoluto, pure molto costosi ma il miglior duo del campionato.
A livello di terzini Conti e Laxalt, con Calabria e RR riserve, in più abbiamo 3 centrali titolari con ovvia preferenza per il duo italiano (nessuno in italia schiererà mai 4 italiani in difesa, nessuna delle squadre che arriverà tra le prime 6).
A centrocampo siamo incompleti ma competitivi, Biglia in forma è ancora un ottimo giocatore, abbiamo fatto una scommessa con Bakayoko ma se torna quello di Monaco è un assoluto colpaccio, il centrocampo è assolutamente muscolare quindi vuol dire che soffriremo molto poco il pressing e la fisicità di parecchie squadre nonostante Biglia al centro che di suo è un giocatore quasi più difensivo che offensivo. Nell'eventualità si potranno arretrare alcuni giocatori a centrocampo.
Davanti abbiamo un attacco molto forte perché Higuain farà rendere al 100% gli altri 2 compagni di reparto, l'anno scorso giocavano da soli quest'anno avranno spazi a non finire, poi c'è una scommessa come Castillejo che per caratteristiche potrebbe fare molto bene.
Considerato che in El faremo giocare le riserve possiamo fare 3 mesi a tutta prima di comprare qualcuno di utile a gennaio, necessario a mio modo di vedere, per gestire un impegno a settimana bastano questi più i catorci ala Bertolacci.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A livello di nomi con l'arrivo di Higuain siamo superiori.
> Con questa difesa siamo lì lì, ma a noi manca un titolare fondamentale come Conti e a sinistra il titolare sarà, a breve Laxalt.
> Musacchio vale quella sega di Albiol ma il prospetto su cui puntiamo è ovviamente Caldara.
> A centrocampo è difficile fare dei calcoli perché noi abbiamo un centrocampo molto più muscolare, se ci sono delle differenze non sono così evidenti a parte forse l'alchimia che ancora ci manca.
> ...



Quoto, a differenza degli ultimi anni non vedo una differenza così abissale.
Secondo me possiamo giocarcela.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Tutti ci danno delle straseghe ma sulla carta il vero 11 del Milan ancora lo abbiamo visto, ripeto, a livello di nomi col mercato di quest'anno abbiamo una panchina piuttosto competitiva se guardiamo i ruoli chiave fatta eccezione Biglia per cui servirà il cambio di modulo.
> Portieri di livello assoluto, pure molto costosi ma il miglior duo del campionato.
> A livello di terzini Conti e Laxalt, con Calabria e RR riserve, in più abbiamo 3 centrali titolari con ovvia preferenza per il duo italiano (nessuno in italia schiererà mai 4 italiani in difesa, nessuna delle squadre che arriverà tra le prime 6).
> A centrocampo siamo incompleti ma competitivi, Biglia in forma è ancora un ottimo giocatore, abbiamo fatto una scommessa con Bakayoko ma se torna quello di Monaco è un assoluto colpaccio, il centrocampo è assolutamente muscolare quindi vuol dire che soffriremo molto poco il pressing e la fisicità di parecchie squadre nonostante Biglia al centro che di suo è un giocatore quasi più difensivo che offensivo. Nell'eventualità si potranno arretrare alcuni giocatori a centrocampo.
> ...



Analisi poco obiettiva secondo me, ma spero davvero che le tue considerazioni si rilevino giuste anche in campo


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2018)

*Secondo Sky per il Napoli ballottaggio tra Albiol e Maksimovic, con il secondo in grande rimonta sull'ex Madrid.*


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky per il Napoli ballottaggio tra Albiol e Maksimovic, con il secondo in grande rimonta sull'ex Madrid.*



bene, Maksimovic è abbastanza una sega.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> Designato l'arbitro Valeri per Napoli - Milan.*



Bisogna vincere. Al limite potrebbe andar bene anche un pari, ma a patto che poi si batta la Roma.


----------



## Tobi (23 Agosto 2018)

Possiamo fare punti, a centrocampo con Baka e Kessie dovrebbe avere una superiorità fisica non indifferente, certo loro hanno decisamente piu qualità, ma anche noi possiamo giocarci le nostre carte soprattutto sulle palle alte e con Suso-Higuain


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bisogna vincere. Al limite potrebbe andar bene anche un pari, ma a patto che poi si batta la Roma.



Io firmerei per uno scenario simile.


----------



## Roccoro (24 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> A causa del rinvio di Milan - Genoa, i rossoneri debutteranno in campionato il prossimo 25 agosto 2018 contro il Napoli, che alla prima giornata se la vedrà contro la Lazio.
> 
> Napoli - Milan si giocherà sabato 25 agosto 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Paolo di Napoli
> 
> ...



Chi ci farà fare la differenza dovrà essere il molosso, ho tanta fiducia in lui, se gioca come sa fare la sbanchiamo


----------



## pazzomania (24 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bisogna vincere. Al limite potrebbe andar bene anche un pari, ma a patto che poi si batta la Roma.



L'obbiettivo è pareggio a Napoli e vittoria con la Roma, sarebbe da firmare subito, non facciamo gli ingordi 

Onestamente, non piangerei nemmeno facessimo zero a Napoli e vittoria con la Roma, ma preferisco fare ALMENO 4 punti ! 

Ovviamente però, bisogna provare a vincerla anche a Napoli! Forza!


----------



## LadyRoss (24 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L'obbiettivo è pareggio a Napoli e vittoria con la Roma, sarebbe da firmare subito, non facciamo gli ingordi
> 
> Onestamente, non piangerei nemmeno facessimo zero a Napoli e vittoria con la Roma, ma preferisco fare ALMENO 4 punti !
> 
> Ovviamente però, bisogna provare a vincerla anche a Napoli! Forza!




Questa mattina sono partita con i riti scarmantici....
Ho tirato fuori la maglietta comprata dopo il derby di coppa Italia vinta a S. Siro.... ed è pronta per essere indossata domani sera...
(quella sera quando Cutrone ha segnato mi è scesa una mezza lacrimuccia liberatoria...ho cosi' comprato la 63)... 
Sono già in tensione....
Detto cio' spero domani si riesca a vincere....non riesco a pensare già alla Roma....penso solo al Napoli dove bisogna andare assolutamente per vincere e convincere...


----------



## pazzomania (24 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Questa mattina sono partita con i riti scarmantici....
> Ho tirato fuori la maglietta comprata dopo il derby di coppa Italia vinta a S. Siro.... ed è pronta per essere indossata domani sera...
> (quella sera quando Cutrone ha segnato mi è scesa una mezza lacrimuccia liberatoria...ho cosi' comprato la 63)...
> Sono già in tensione....
> Detto cio' spero domani si riesca a vincere....non riesco a pensare già alla Roma....penso solo al Napoli dove bisogna andare assolutamente per vincere e convincere...



Non parlarmi di tensione: ho fatto una seconda mini-vacanza la scorsa settimana, io e due miei amici siamo andati a Napoli a trovare delle ragazze che abbiamo conosciuto in Grecia la settimana prima: stavo bene, non mi mancava nulla, ma sono comunque riuscito a rovinarmi l'ultimo giorno di vacanza perchè mi era giunta all'orecchio la notizia che Milan Genoa era stata rinviata!

Ero incaxxato nerissimo, due giorni dopo sarei dovuto essere a San Siro a vedere il debutto! Pensa la tensione che avevo addosso io!!

Nemmeno io sto pensando a Roma cmq, testa a domani!


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2018)

*La formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*


----------



## zlatan (24 Agosto 2018)

La formazione migliore assolutamente


----------



## zlatan (24 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Questa mattina sono partita con i riti scarmantici....
> Ho tirato fuori la maglietta comprata dopo il derby di coppa Italia vinta a S. Siro.... ed è pronta per essere indossata domani sera...
> (quella sera quando Cutrone ha segnato mi è scesa una mezza lacrimuccia liberatoria...ho cosi' comprato la 63)...
> Sono già in tensione....
> Detto cio' spero domani si riesca a vincere....non riesco a pensare già alla Roma....penso solo al Napoli dove bisogna andare assolutamente per vincere e convincere...



Va bè non esageriamo dai, anche vincere con un gol al 94' dopo 90 minuti in area, mi andrebbe bene...


----------



## Nils (24 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



Per la prima volta dalla partenza di Ibra, negli scontri con le big ci presenteremo in campo sempre con un centravanti più forte dell'avversaria (escluso Ronaldo), spero che possa divenire un fattore significativo.


----------



## LadyRoss (24 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Va bè non esageriamo dai, anche vincere con un gol al 94' dopo 90 minuti in area, mi andrebbe bene...



L'importante è convincere come prestazione, non mi interessa il bel gioco ma soprattutto il corretto atteggiamento per tutta la partita....poi se vinciamo al 94' anche su autorete non mi interessa affatto....
Certo vorrei che Higuain si sbloccasse subito in campionato...per rompere il ghiaccio con i nuovi colori....incrociamo l'incrociabile...


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Agosto 2018)

*Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Napoli-MILAN:
*


----------



## kipstar (24 Agosto 2018)

okkio che si parla di Jack a centrocampo e fborini esterno alto a sinistra.....


----------



## zlatan (24 Agosto 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> okkio che si parla di Jack a centrocampo e fborini esterno alto a sinistra.....



Ho letto, spero sia un abbaglio di Sky ma purtroppo dubito. Non approvo per nulla ma Forza Milan le crticihe sabato alle 23...


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2018)

*Probabili formazioni dopo le ultime news già riportate*


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dopo le ultime news già riportate*



Pazzesco 

Solito Harakiri

Borini nemmeno in foto lo voglio vedere


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dopo le ultime news già riportate*



Già vedo Higuain mandare a quel paese Borini al primo appoggio o cross alla Borini.


----------



## Aron (24 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dopo le ultime news già riportate*




La squadra mediocre dell'anno scorso con in più Higuain

Se non altro sarà una controprova rilevante per chi era dell'opinione che alla rosa dell'anno scorso mancasse solo una grande prima punta per essere competitivi.


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> La squadra mediocre dell'anno scorso con in più Higuain
> 
> Se non altro sarà una controprova rilevante per chi era dell'opinione che alla rosa dell'anno scorso mancasse solo una grande prima punta per essere competitivi.



Si ma andiamo in campo al San Paolo con l'uomo in meno (Borini) per davvero? lo scorso anno nei nostri mesi buoni il buon vecchio Fabio non era mai contemplato.


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Già vedo Higuain mandare a quel paese Borini al primo appoggio o cross alla Borini.



Ovvio. Parliamo di 3-4 categorie di differenza.


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dopo le ultime news già riportate*



.


----------



## kipstar (24 Agosto 2018)

al momento non voglio ancora pensare che la prima soluzione alla sostituzione di chala sia ancora questa ...


----------



## dottor Totem (24 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dopo le ultime news già riportate*



Ma bakayoko non l'aveva scelto Gattuso in persona? Piuttosto che farlo giocare schiera bonaventura mezzala e Borini esterno. 

Va sul sicuro con la squadra dell'anno scorso e sinceramente è difficile dargli torto. Sarebbe troppo coraggioso fare esperimenti al San Paolo col Napoli.

Comunque quello che preoccupano di più sono Calabria e Rodriguez.


----------



## Aron (24 Agosto 2018)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Ma bakayoko non l'aveva scelto Gattuso in persona?



sì, come no


----------



## metà rosso metà nero (24 Agosto 2018)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Ma bakayoko non l'aveva scelto Gattuso in persona? Piuttosto che farlo giocare schiera bonaventura mezzala e Borini esterno.
> 
> Va sul sicuro con la squadra dell'anno scorso e sinceramente è difficile dargli torto. Sarebbe troppo coraggioso fare esperimenti al San Paolo col Napoli.
> 
> Comunque quello che preoccupano di più sono Calabria e Rodriguez.



Secondo me i rischi verranno se ci presseranno alti , la difesa non deve sbagliare i disimpegni servendo gli avversari.Bonaventura deve giocare nel tridente e Baka a centrocampo, dobbiamo addormentare la partita e poi a sorpresa trovare l'imbucata giusta per Higuain. Vedremo subito se Gattuso ha lavorato bene e ha le idee chiare oppure se come Montella prenderà la strada tattica sbagliata


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dopo le ultime news già riportate*


Spero fino all'ultimo di non vedere in campo quel cesso di Borini.


----------



## Ambrole (25 Agosto 2018)

Con jack mezzala e borini avanzato, abbiamo poco filtro a centrocampo e zero soluzioni offensive. Jack deve giocare avanzato, li può fare davvero male agli avversari. Mezzala, se proprio non ci si può ancora fidare di bakayoko, mettiamoci bertolacci. Ma una formazione come quella ipotizzata sarebbe troppo depotenziata. Ma poi piuttosto che borini esterno alto, mettici laxalt, capisco che sia con noi da poco, ma almeno corre


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dopo le ultime news già riportate*



Borini ancora titolare è da ufficio inchieste, dai.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

*Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*


----------



## 666psycho (25 Agosto 2018)

Non vedo l ora della partita! Forza milan portiamo a casa sti 3 punti!


----------



## Pampu7 (25 Agosto 2018)

Dei nuovi arrivati solo Higuain in campo bah


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Agosto 2018)

Non ho una gran fiducia, in pratica stasera scopriremo come avremmo potuto giocare la scorsa stagione con un attaccante di livello visto che la squadra è la stessa di te mesi fa più il solo higuain


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Agosto 2018)

Francamente non ce la faccio piu. Vedere questa formazione a Naploli e un suicidio annunciato. Un disastro a priori. Gattuso, Gattuso, cosa fai?

Preferisco non guardarla. Se giochiamo con paura a Napoli e contro la Roma, a livello psicologico la stagione sara gia compromessa. Grande, Rino.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



Bho io metterei subito Castagnello

Mario Rui e Hysaj vanno in difficoltà se puntati, Borini non dribbla, non fa assist e non segna


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*




Qualunque formazione vada in campo, la pazienza è finita. 

Il Milan deve giocare *sempre per vincere*. 

Si è parlato così tanto di cose come girone di ritorno da terzo posto, preparazione atletica, carica nei giocatori e altro, che ora si devono vedere da subito, dalla prima partita di campionato.


----------



## showtaarabt (25 Agosto 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non ho una gran fiducia, in pratica stasera scopriremo come avremmo potuto giocare la scorsa stagione con un attaccante di livello visto che la squadra è la stessa di te mesi fa più il solo higuain



No assolutamente perchè non gioca Calhanoglu ma l'uomo in meno Borini che spesso è un danno peggio che giocare in 10 ed al posto di Bonucci non abbiamo Caldara ma Musacchio...

Comunque l'anno scorso quando giocava Cutrone e non Kalinic o Silva l'attaccante di livello lo abbiamo avuto peccato che segnava solo lui...

Gattuso mi sa che è molto scarso purtroppo...


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



.


----------



## Garrincha (25 Agosto 2018)

Goleada del Napoli o pareggio rocambolesco soffertissimo


----------



## IlMusagete (25 Agosto 2018)

Madonna ancora mi tocca vedere Fabio Borini ALA SINISTRA TITOLARE, ma di cosa stiamo parlando?..già mi immagino quella fascia totalmente succube di Hysaj e Callejon..

MAI MAI MAI una formazione propositiva, speriamo in Gonzalo in vena o qualche palla inattiva sennò qua la vedo nera..


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Qualunque formazione vada in campo, la pazienza è finita.
> 
> Il Milan deve giocare *sempre per vincere*.
> 
> Si è parlato così tanto di cose come girone di ritorno da terzo posto, preparazione atletica, carica nei giocatori e altro, che ora si devono vedere da subito, dalla prima partita di campionato.



La pazienza è finita... È una frase che sento da circa 7 anni e non ci ha mai portato da nessuna parte.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Bho io metterei subito Castagnello
> 
> Mario Rui e Hysaj vanno in difficoltà se puntati, Borini non dribbla, non fa assist e non segna



Lo spagnolino ci starebbe anche. Ma è la prima partita e bisogna pensare sui 90 minuti, che a agosto son lunghi... Potrebbe essere una buona arma a partita in corso.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Francamente non ce la faccio piu. Vedere questa formazione a Naploli e un suicidio annunciato. Un disastro a priori. Gattuso, Gattuso, cosa fai?
> 
> Preferisco non guardarla. Se giochiamo con paura a Napoli e contro la Roma, a livello psicologico la stagione sara gia compromessa. Grande, Rino.



Quale formazione invece sarebbe stata coraggiosa?
Che poi certe partite si vincono sugli episodi, mica serve il calcio spettacolo ad agosto


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



Scelta che condivido.
La trasferta a Napoli non è partita da esperimenti, giusto ripartire con la mediana collaudata dell'anno scorso.
A partita in corso poi vedremo se entreranno i nuovi.

Comunque sarà una partita da giocare in modo attendista, intelligente, ordinati in ogni fase di gioco. Saranno decisivi gli episodi.
Il Napoli farà tanta circolazione di palla e di qualità, quest'anno hanno anche la soluzione verticale su Milik che con la Lazio è stata micidiale. Ma dietro sono un po' disordinati, Hamsik da mediano è ancora approssimativo, dovremo essere bravi a chiudere sempre centralmente e sfruttare i break in ripartenza, perché ce ne saranno tanti. Per il Pipita ci saranno spazi, speriamo che colpisca come da fare


----------



## de sica (25 Agosto 2018)

L'allenatore è lui, per carità, ma scegliendo borini, rinunci a giocare dal lato sinistro. Non sa saltare l'uomo, non fa assist e sopratutto non segna. Corre e basta. Scelta guardinga e un po' provinciale, che non ti mette nelle condizioni di giocarcela per vincere. Bah, vediamo..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Scelta che condivido.
> La trasferta a Napoli non è partita da esperimenti, giusto ripartire con la mediana collaudata dell'anno scorso.
> A partita in corso poi vedremo se entreranno i nuovi.
> 
> ...



Abbiamo un centravanti devastante, che chiaramente deve essere servito. Così stiamo polarizzando il gioco offensivo sul lato di Suso, che ormai conoscono tutti a memoria. 

Perchè dobbiamo rinunciare a giocare sempre in partenza?


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un centravanti devastante, che chiaramente deve essere servito. Così stiamo polarizzando il gioco offensivo sul lato di Suso, che ormai conoscono tutti a memoria.
> 
> Perchè dobbiamo rinunciare a giocare sempre in partenza?



Borini è scarso, va bene, ma le alternative sono Bonaventura Castillejo e Laxalt... Ovvero tutte ugualmente scarse.

La verità è che pronti via già vediamo un limite evidente della rosa, a sinistra abbiamo Hakan (che manco sarebbe il suo ruolo ideale poi) e dietro il vuoto.

Avremmo dovuto prendere un grande attaccante esterno a sinistra come invocato da tutto il forum, ma non si può incolpare Gattuso se poi nella realtà gli tocca far giocare Borini...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Borini è scarso, va bene, ma le alternative sono Bonaventura Castillejo e Laxalt... Ovvero tutte ugualmente scarse.
> 
> La verità è che pronti via già vediamo un limite evidente della rosa, a sinistra abbiamo Hakan (che manco sarebbe il suo ruolo ideale poi) e dietro il vuoto.
> 
> Avremmo dovuto prendere un grande attaccante esterno a sinistra come invocato da tutto il forum, ma non si può incolpare Gattuso se poi nella realtà gli tocca far giocare Borini...



No aspè secondo te Bonaventura è scarso quanto Borini? Castillejo nemmeno lo abbiamo visto e Laxalt farà il terzino. Voglio pure accettare Borini a sinistra se come terzino mi metti Laxalt, altrimenti non spinge nessuno su quella fascia. 

Il problema è tattico, perchè impostando così sono certo, che giocheremo tutti arroccati dietro la linea della palla, provando a giocare in ripartenza avendo in campo una squadra lenta incapace di ripartire velocemente.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

Dai non si può criticare a priori, magari abbiamo una svolta Borini con Higuain alla Nocerino con Ibra


----------



## Nils (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Borini è scarso, va bene, ma le alternative sono Bonaventura Castillejo e Laxalt... Ovvero tutte ugualmente scarse.
> 
> La verità è che pronti via già vediamo un limite evidente della rosa, a sinistra abbiamo Hakan (che manco sarebbe il suo ruolo ideale poi) e dietro il vuoto.
> 
> Avremmo dovuto prendere un grande attaccante esterno a sinistra come invocato da tutto il forum, ma non si può incolpare Gattuso se poi nella realtà gli tocca far giocare Borini...



Sai che io sono un pro Gattuso, ma a sinistra se voglio difendermi inserisco Laxalt, che ha caratteristiche non molto dissimili a Borini, ma con altro costrutto,
Credo che a il nome di Borini faccia storcere il naso a chiunque, anche perchè arriva da un precaminato in cui le ha giocate tutte e sempre male, io preferirei perfino Bertolacci in campo al suo posto.
ma come sempre parlerà il campo...

Una cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che molti invocano Conti, ma con lui Borini sarebbe uno degli intoccabili.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Borini è scarso, va bene, ma le alternative sono Bonaventura Castillejo e Laxalt... Ovvero tutte ugualmente scarse.
> 
> La verità è che pronti via già vediamo un limite evidente della rosa, a sinistra abbiamo Hakan (che manco sarebbe il suo ruolo ideale poi) e dietro il vuoto.
> 
> Avremmo dovuto prendere un grande attaccante esterno a sinistra come invocato da tutto il forum, ma non si può incolpare Gattuso se poi nella realtà gli tocca far giocare Borini...



Puoi mettere Suso trequartista e far giocare Cutrone e Higuain insieme, oppure 4-4-2 con Bonaventura e Suso sugli esterni e sempre Higuain-Cutrone in avanti...Le alternative ci sono, seppur limitate.

Borini titolare dovrebbe essere sempre e solo l'ultima scelta.


----------



## Victorss (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Borini è scarso, va bene, ma le alternative sono Bonaventura Castillejo e Laxalt... Ovvero tutte ugualmente scarse.
> 
> La verità è che pronti via già vediamo un limite evidente della rosa, a sinistra abbiamo Hakan (che manco sarebbe il suo ruolo ideale poi) e dietro il vuoto.
> 
> Avremmo dovuto prendere un grande attaccante esterno a sinistra come invocato da tutto il forum, ma non si può incolpare Gattuso se poi nella realtà gli tocca far giocare Borini...



Ah, cioè passi per Bonaventura ma Castillejo e Laxalt Sono già degli scarsi senza averli visti giocare nemmeno un minuto??
Io sono un po stizzito per questa scelta di Rino, ma così si esagera secondo me..


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Puoi mettere Suso trequartista e far giocare Cutrone e Higuain insieme, oppure 4-4-2 con Bonaventura e Suso sugli esterni e sempre Higuain-Cutrone in avanti...Le alternative ci sono, seppur limitate.
> 
> Borini titolare dovrebbe essere sempre e solo l'ultima scelta.



Improvvisare un cambio tattico del genere la prima a Napoli? Così poi prendiamo un'imbarcata...

Dai ragazzi, abbiamo di fronte una squadra che ha fatto 91 punti eh... Mica possiamo fare gli esperimenti


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ah, cioè passi per Bonaventura ma Castillejo e Laxalt Sono già degli scarsi senza averli visti giocare nemmeno un minuto??
> Io sono un po stizzito per questa scelta di Rino, ma così si esagera secondo me..



Non dico siano scarsi in assoluto, ma esterni alti a sinistra sono adattati. perché lanciarli così a Napoli fuori ruolo??


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Sai che io sono un pro Gattuso, ma a sinistra se voglio difendermi inserisco Laxalt, che ha caratteristiche non molto dissimili a Borini, ma con altro costrutto,
> Credo che a il nome di Borini faccia storcere il naso a chiunque, anche perchè arriva da un precaminato in cui le ha giocate tutte e sempre male, io preferirei perfino Bertolacci in campo al suo posto.
> ma come sempre parlerà il campo...
> 
> Una cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che molti invocano Conti, ma con lui Borini sarebbe uno degli intoccabili.



Laxalt non gioca alto a sinistra dai tempi delle giovanili


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> No aspè secondo te Bonaventura è scarso quanto Borini? Castillejo nemmeno lo abbiamo visto e Laxalt farà il terzino. Voglio pure accettare Borini a sinistra se come terzino mi metti Laxalt, altrimenti non spinge nessuno su quella fascia.
> 
> Il problema è tattico, perchè impostando così sono certo, che giocheremo tutti arroccati dietro la linea della palla, provando a giocare in ripartenza avendo in campo una squadra lenta incapace di ripartire velocemente.



Laxalt non ha mai giocato nella difesa a 4, non è pronto come terzino.
Ripeto, certe scelte vanno fatte solo quando hai davanti gli avversari giusti, non a Napoli contro i tagli di Callejon poi...

Bonaventura schierato davanti ti obbliga a sperimentare una mediana nuova, questo è il punto. Ripeto giochiamo a Napoli ragazzi...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (25 Agosto 2018)

Sono un realista firmerei per un pareggio "ora" visto anche la pochezza del nostro centrocampo , mi auguro solo di non incazzarmi troppo durante la partita .
Sono curioso di vedere i nuovi acquisti all'opera !!!


----------



## 7vinte (25 Agosto 2018)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Sono un realista firmerei per un pareggio "ora" visto anche la pochezza del nostro centrocampo , mi auguro solo di non incazzarmi troppo durante la partita .
> Sono curioso di vedere i nuovi acquisti all'opera !!!



Tifi Sassuolo? Un tifoso del Milan non firma MAI per un pareggio, tanto meno contro il Napoli, non il Real! Oggi vinciamo, 2 o 3 a zero


----------



## J&B (25 Agosto 2018)

A Napoli non è mai facile,ma il Milan deve giocarsela alla pari,mai accontentarsi.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (25 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Tifi Sassuolo? Un tifoso del Milan non firma MAI per un pareggio, tanto meno contro il Napoli, non il Real! Oggi vinciamo, 2 o 3 a zero



Sono un tifoso realista , chiaro che spero per una vittoria ma come gia detto abbiamo un centrocampo che fa pena , reparto che fa la differenza in una partita . 
Poi se vogliamo raccontarci fiabe a lieto fine fai pure...


----------



## Maximo (25 Agosto 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Con jack mezzala e borini avanzato, abbiamo poco filtro a centrocampo e zero soluzioni offensive. Jack deve giocare avanzato, li può fare davvero male agli avversari. Mezzala, se proprio non ci si può ancora fidare di bakayoko, mettiamoci bertolacci. Ma una formazione come quella ipotizzata sarebbe troppo depotenziata. *Ma poi piuttosto che borini esterno alto, mettici laxalt, capisco che sia con noi da poco, ma almeno corre*



Se c'è una cosa che sa fare Borini è correre.

Anch'io avrei preferito vedere in campo qualche nuovo acquisto ma capisco anche la scelta di Gattuso. Laxalt e Caldara hanno quasi sempre giocato con una difesa a 3 e sono da poco tempo in rosa, Bakayoko è un azzardo, troppo rischioso farlo esordire a Napoli contro un centrocampo che va a 1000 all'ora, sarà titolare ma tra qualche partita, Castillejo secondo me entra a partita in corso.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Tifi Sassuolo? Un tifoso del Milan non firma MAI per un pareggio, tanto meno contro il Napoli, non il Real! Oggi vinciamo, 2 o 3 a zero



Puntiamo sempre a vincere certamente, ma negli ultimi 5 anni 4 sconfitte e 1 pareggio a Napoli, con 13 goal subiti... Lo dico così, giusto per tornare tutti un attimo sul pianeta Terra


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Puntiamo sempre a vincere certamente, ma negli ultimi 5 anni 4 sconfitte e 1 pareggio a Napoli, con 13 goal subiti... Lo dico così, giusto per tornare tutti un attimo sul pianeta Terra



No,ma che dici...Siamo il Milan e dobbiamo schiacciarli nella propria area stasera. Dovremmo fare nel primo tempo 2 o 3 gol invece Gattuso e' un difensivista ed e' per colpa sua che perderemo. Uno che guida una Ferrari con il freno a mano inserito. Mediocre, mediocre,mediocre. Senza di lui con al suo posto l'uomo dei miracoli non ci sarebbe nemmeno bisogno di scendere in campo, tanto para,difende,interdisce,imposta e segna lui.Viva viva viva Andoniooooo.


----------



## Nils (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Laxalt non gioca alto a sinistra dai tempi delle giovanili



Hai visto poco il Genoa, ovviamente non fa i taagli in area da punta, ma la fascia l'ha sempre aggredita tutta, fino al fondo
poi senza offesa, ho letto in un altro post che hai scritto che Jack e Laxalt valgono Borini (Castillejo non lo conosco)
temo che calcisticamente abbiamo poco da condividere


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Hai visto poco il Genoa, ovviamente non fa i taagli in area da punta, ma la fascia l'ha sempre aggredita tutta, fino al fondo
> poi senza offesa, ho letto in un altro post che hai scritto che Jack e Laxalt valgono Borini (Castillejo non lo conosco)
> temo che calcisticamente abbiamo poco da condividere



Non ho detto che valgono Borini in senso assoluto, non travisare, dico che non abbiamo una soluzione ottimale nel ruolo e che sarebbero soluzioni improvvisate.

Avanzare Jack è l'altra opzione, ma comporta improvvisare la mediana e credo che Gattuso voglia mantenere la mediana già collaudata l'anno scorso, scelta che condivido.

In ogni caso Borini è una delle prime riserve ragazzi, non è colpa di Gattuso se non abbiamo preso uno come Keita per esempio!!!


----------



## 666psycho (25 Agosto 2018)

questa sera si VINCE!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> questa sera si VINCE!


----------



## Garrincha (25 Agosto 2018)

Castellijeo e Laxalt in panchina ci stanno, ma far giocare Borini per Bakayoko... Il francese deve solo randellare, non è che deve apprendere chissà che movimenti, un centrocampo Kessie Biglia Bonaventura è molle, il Napoli se li mangia come niente, è un trio che puoi proporre col Frosinone non in uno scontro al vertice, Baka dovrebbe giocare anche con una gamba sola partite come queste, rinunciarvi mai. 

O non è in condizione e allora ci puoi stare ma se è solo una scelta tattica...


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

fascia sinistra Rodriguez Malaventura Sborini
finita prima di cominciare


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Improvvisare un cambio tattico del genere la prima a Napoli? Così poi prendiamo un'imbarcata...
> 
> Dai ragazzi, abbiamo di fronte una squadra che ha fatto 91 punti eh... Mica possiamo fare gli esperimenti



Come al solito sono sempre i risultati a parlare. 

Gattuso vince o pareggia con una prestazione convincente? Avrà avuto ragione a schierare quella formazione.

Gattuso perde o esce con una sconfitta pesantissima? Avrà avuto torto a scegliere quell'undici titolare (e sarà già a rischio in Milan-Roma).


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Come al solito sono sempre i risultati a parlare.
> 
> Gattuso vince o pareggia con una prestazione convincente? Avrà avuto ragione a schierare quella formazione.
> 
> Gattuso perde o esce con una sconfitta pesantissima? Avrà avuto torto a scegliere quell'undici titolare (e sarà già a rischio in Milan-Roma).



Bah oddio non si può ragionare in questi termini... Per fortuna penso che Maldini e Leonardo ragionino in modo più equilibrato nei giudizi e nelle valutazioni.

Nelle prime giornate comunque è importante soprattutto non perdere gli scontri diretti.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Castellijeo e Laxalt in panchina ci stanno, ma far giocare Borini per Bakayoko... Il francese deve solo randellare, non è che deve apprendere chissà che movimenti, un centrocampo Kessie Biglia Bonaventura è molle, il Napoli se li mangia come niente, è un trio che puoi proporre col Frosinone non in uno scontro al vertice, Baka dovrebbe giocare anche con una gamba sola partite come queste, rinunciarvi mai.
> 
> O non è in condizione e allora ci puoi stare ma se è solo una scelta tattica...



Volendo ragionare in termini tattici, a metà campo bisognerà invece inserirsi e muoversi tra le linee perché Hamsik sicuramente ci concederà degli spazi, per questo serve Jack e non Bakayoko a metà campo.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah oddio non si può ragionare in questi termini... Per fortuna penso che Maldini e Leonardo ragionino in modo più equilibrato nei giudizi e nelle valutazioni.
> 
> Nelle prime giornate comunque è importante soprattutto non perdere gli scontri diretti.



Questo è il Milan. Come si dovrebbe ragionare? 
I tempi degli alibi sono finiti per Gattuso. 

E non è che sono io o qualche altro tifoso a mettere alla gogna Gattuso, lo faranno i giornali e le trasmissioni televisive.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Questo è il Milan. Come si dovrebbe ragionare?
> I tempi degli alibi sono finiti per Gattuso.
> 
> E non è che sono io o qualche altro tifoso a mettere alla gogna Gattuso, lo faranno i giornali e le trasmissioni televisive.



Vedremo ma la stagione è lunga. Mettere in discussione un allenatore dopo due giornate è semplicemente ridicolo


----------



## de sica (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo ma la stagione è lunga. Mettere in discussione un allenatore dopo due giornate è semplicemente ridicolo



Beh, se perdi contro Roma e Napoli, comincerei a preoccuparmi


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Beh, se perdi contro Roma e Napoli, comincerei a preoccuparmi



Normale, ma per dire anche la Lazio potrebbe iniziare con due sconfitte, è anzi molto probabile. Dunque fanno fuori Inzaghi?


----------



## de sica (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Normale, ma per dire anche la Lazio potrebbe iniziare con due sconfitte, è anzi molto probabile. Dunque fanno fuori Inzaghi?



i nostri obiettivi sono e devono essere diversi da una lazietta. Poi possiamo disquisire sulla differenza di organico, qualità ect, però un allenatore ha il dovere di tirare fuori più di quello che potrebbero fare i suoi giocatori ed arrivare in Champions. Vedremo


----------



## Gekyn (25 Agosto 2018)

Purtroppo col blasone non si vince....ci vuole una squadra compatta, che prenda fiducia mam mano che gioca, allora poi si potrà pensare di imporre il gioco, purtroppo abbiamo una squadra giovane e con pochi campioni, anzi solo higuain.
L importante è vincere ma ancora di più è non perdere con tanti gol di scarto.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



.


----------



## Garrincha (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Volendo ragionare in termini tattici, a metà campo bisognerà invece inserirsi e muoversi tra le linee perché Hamsik sicuramente ci concederà degli spazi, per questo serve Jack e non Bakayoko a metà campo.



Ad inserirsi saranno Zielinski ed Hamsik, infileranno centralmente come un coltello nel burro


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> i nostri obiettivi sono e devono essere diversi da una lazietta. Poi possiamo disquisire sulla differenza di organico, qualità ect, però un allenatore ha il dovere di tirare fuori più di quello che potrebbero fare i suoi giocatori ed arrivare in Champions. Vedremo



Scusa , ma la Lazio con lkattacco Savic, Alberto, Immobile e una squadra solida e organizzata alle spalle é attualmente leggermente superiore a noi, possiamo superarla, ma gli obbiettivi sono gli stessi. Come ha chiaramente detto Maldini l’obbiettivo é migliorare l’anno svorso, ma é difficilemfarlo di due posizione. Ergo puntiamo a vincere il testa a testa con la Lazio, ma probabilmente non basterá per il quarto posto.

Quindi la,partenza con due sconfitte della Lazio equivarrebbe, ne piú ne meno, ad una nostra partenza con due sconfitte, gli avversari sono paragonabili.

Quindi ripropongo la domanda fatta da Lineker: se la Lazio perde oggi a Torino dovrebbe essere esonerato Inzaghi?

Basta con questa storia del SIAMO IL MILAN, siamo una squadra gloriosa con una rosa da 5 6 posto, ma lotteremo fino alla fine.


----------



## de sica (25 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Scusa , ma la Lazio con lkattacco Savic, Alberto, Immobile e una squadra solida e organizzata alle spalle é attualmente leggermente superiore a noi, possiamo superarla, ma gli obbiettivi sono gli stessi. Come ha chiaramente detto Maldini l’obbiettivo é migliorare l’anno svorso, ma é difficilemfarlo di due posizione. Ergo puntiamo a vincere il testa a testa con la Lazio, ma probabilmente non basterá per il quarto posto.
> 
> Quindi la,partenza con due sconfitte della Lazio equivarrebbe, ne piú ne meno, ad una nostra partenza con due sconfitte, gli avversari sono paragonabili.
> 
> ...



Ti ripeto: i nostri obiettivi devono essere diversi dalla Lazio. Ho scritto che possiamo disquisire quanto volete sulle differenze tecniche, ma migliorare di un posto la classifica precedente non è un risultato per il quale io salvo gattuso. Conte ha fatto vincere scudetti con giaccherini, vucinic, estigarribia, de ceglie, ect 
In molti ci hanno spaccato i maroni sul gironi di ritorno fatto al passo di una terza classificata. Bene, adesso vediamo se mantiene questo passo per un campionato intero, e nessuno gli chiede il terzo posto. Con higuain davanti, l'obiettivo non potrà mai essere l'EL.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Agosto 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto: i nostri obiettivi devono essere diversi dalla Lazio. Ho scritto che possiamo disquisire quanto volete sulle differenze tecniche, ma migliorare di un posto la classifica precedente non è un risultato per il quale io salvo gattuso. Conte ha fatto vincere scudetti con giaccherini, vucinic, estigarribia, de ceglie, ect
> In molti ci hanno spaccato i maroni sul gironi di ritorno fatto al passo di una terza classificata. Bene, adesso vediamo se mantiene questo passo per un campionato intero, e nessuno gli chiede il terzo posto. Con higuain davanti, l'obiettivo non potrà mai essere l'EL.



Il guru aveva anche Pirlo, la linea difensiva 10 anni piu' giovane, un Marchisio in spolvero e Vidal. A sentir qualcuno ha fatto un miracolo a vincere il campionato ma se questo e' vero, grande merito possiamo ascriverlo anche al signor Allegri e ad altri fattori.
Ah e Vucinic, per quanto slavo fosse, non merita di comparire nella rosa dei soldatini che hai menzionato prima.
Su una cosa sono d'accordo con te. Gattuso si gioca la sua permanenza sulla nostra panchina solo se arrivera' in Champions quest'anno. Non credo possa restare con risultati uguali o peggiori dell'anno scorso.
Ma questo credo lo sappiano tutti, a cominciare dall'interessato...


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Volendo ragionare in termini tattici, a metà campo bisognerà invece inserirsi e muoversi tra le linee perché Hamsik sicuramente ci concederà degli spazi, per questo serve Jack e non Bakayoko a metà campo.



Per me ci sono 2 soluzioni che mi potevano andare bene.
Gattuso ha scelto la terza.

1) Jack mezzala e Castillejo esterno cosi mantieni il centrocampo dello scorso anno e perche per giocare esterno hai ben poco da imparare tattica. Li serve sopratutto la qualita...

2) Bakayoko mezzala e Jack esterno... si rischia di piu perche il francese conosce poco la squadra e la mezzala tatticamente e un ruolo molto piu complesso del esterno ma mettiamo forza e filtro in mezzo e Jack in avanti che conosce bene il ruolo.

lui ha scelto la 3).
Mantiene il centrocampo dello scorso anno (cosa che avrei potuto condividete come nel punto uno) ma ci mette Borini probabilmente piu per difendere che per attacare...
Sinceramente non l'avrei fatto... pero sara il campo a parlare.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



*Quotate le formazioni*


----------



## de sica (25 Agosto 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Il guru aveva anche Pirlo, la linea difensiva 10 anni piu' giovane, un Marchisio in spolvero e Vidal. A sentir qualcuno ha fatto un miracolo a vincere il campionato ma se questo e' vero, grande merito possiamo ascriverlo anche al signor Allegri e ad altri fattori.
> Ah e Vucinic, per quanto slavo fosse, non merita di comparire nella rosa dei soldatini che hai menzionato prima.
> Su una cosa sono d'accordo con te. Gattuso si gioca la sua permanenza sulla nostra panchina solo se arrivera' in Champions quest'anno. Non credo possa restare con risultati uguali o peggiori dell'anno scorso.
> Ma questo credo lo sappiano tutti, a cominciare dall'interessato...



La stessa linea difensiva che prendeva gol anche dal Catania a torino. I meriti ci sono tutti quando trasformi una banda di scappati di casa in una squadra organizzata e atleticamente straripante. Il colpo pirlo ha comunque dato quella qualità che mancava a cc. 
Detto questo, l'allenatore è lui e pagherà le scelte sbagliate che farà. Mi aspetto una condizione fisica decisamente differente da quella montelliana, quindi giocatori che corrono come cavalli e pressano. E per quello non ci vogliono campioni.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



Comunque la squadra a parte Higuain è la stessa dell'anno scorso, perchè le cose dovrebbero andare diversamente?


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Agosto 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> La stessa linea difensiva che prendeva gol anche dal Catania a torino. I meriti ci sono tutti quando trasformi una banda di scappati di casa in una squadra organizzata e atleticamente straripante. Il colpo pirlo ha comunque dato quella qualità che mancava a cc.
> Detto questo, l'allenatore è lui e pagherà le scelte sbagliate che farà. Mi aspetto una condizione fisica decisamente differente da quella montelliana, quindi giocatori che corrono come cavalli e pressano. E per quello non ci vogliono campioni.



Scusami ma mi pare che Gattuso molto intelligentemente abbia registrato la fase difensiva non appena arrivato in panchina. Dopodiche' Conte ha ha potuto usufruire di un giocatore unico per classe e qualita' tecnica come Pirlo ,che ribaltava l'azione in un attimo, oltre che di un centrocampista box to box come Vidal. Esiste niente del genere nel nostro centrocampo?
Gattuso quest'anno e' chiamato a dare continuita' al Milan che ha saputo costruire l'anno scorso. E non sarebbe un quinto posto a salvarlo dall'esonero. Non si scappa da questo che per me e' un dato di fatto.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Comunque la squadra a parte Higuain è la stessa dell'anno scorso, perchè le cose dovrebbero andare diversamente?



Hai detto niente Ragnet...


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



Già che c'era poteva mettere anche Cutrone no?
Non possiamo fare esperimenti con Higuain che non ha mai giocato una partita ufficiale con la squadra


----------



## de sica (25 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Già che c'era poteva mettere anche Cutrone no?
> Non possiamo fare esperimenti con Higuain che non ha mai giocato una partita ufficiale con la squadra


Il dubbio che avrebbe messo kalinic, fosse rimasto, è abbastanza certo


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per me ci sono 2 soluzioni che mi potevano andare bene.
> Gattuso ha scelto la terza.
> 
> 1) Jack mezzala e Castillejo esterno cosi mantieni il centrocampo dello scorso anno e perche per giocare esterno hai ben poco da imparare tattica. Li serve sopratutto la qualita...
> ...



Corretto. Sono le valutazioni che ho fatto anche io, solo che tra Castillejo che è arrivato ieri e è tutto da testare e Borini vedo giusto il secondo come titolare, lasciando lo spagnolo come opzione a partita in corso.

Comunque nessuna delle soluzioni è ottimale no? Alla fine si tratta di scegliere la meno peggio.

Bakayoko titolare sarebbe una bella scommessa perché quel ruolo non lo ha mai fatto.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Comunque la squadra a parte Higuain è la stessa dell'anno scorso, perchè le cose dovrebbero andare diversamente?



Con il Napoli abbiamo pareggiato l'anno scorso, all'andata c'erano allenatore e squadra diversi


----------



## Gekyn (25 Agosto 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per me ci sono 2 soluzioni che mi potevano andare bene.
> Gattuso ha scelto la terza.
> 
> 1) Jack mezzala e Castillejo esterno cosi mantieni il centrocampo dello scorso anno e perche per giocare esterno hai ben poco da imparare tattica. Li serve sopratutto la qualita...
> ...



Secondo me non ha messo dal inizio Castelljo solo perché, in caso di cambiamenti tattici a partita in corsa ci sarebbe rimasto solo Borini, secondo il suo ragionamento è meglio partire coperti all inizio per poi inserire Castilljo nel secondo tempo per spaccare la partita.


----------



## Gekyn (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Corretto. Sono le valutazioni che ho fatto anche io, solo che tra Castillejo che è arrivato ieri e è tutto da testare e Borini vedo giusto il secondo come titolare, lasciando lo spagnolo come opzione a partita in corso.
> 
> Comunque nessuna delle soluzioni è ottimale no? Alla fine si tratta di scegliere la meno peggio.
> 
> Bakayoko titolare sarebbe una bella scommessa perché quel ruolo non lo ha mai fatto.



Se non ricordo male, noi eravamo nel momento migliore è loro in quello peggiore.


----------



## kipstar (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bakayoko titolare sarebbe una bella scommessa perché quel ruolo non lo ha mai fatto.



hai detto bene una bella scommessa....il fatto che non la faccia un po' mi dà da pensare. Sappiamo tutti che per giocare i giocatori starebbero pure in porta. quindi non credo che sia un problema di disponibilità del giocatore ha fare quel ruolo.
però c'è da dire che sono dei professionisti. stiamo pur sempre parlando di un pallone che rotola su un campo.....non è che il giocatore ,per l'allenatore, non è di quello spessore che serve per partire titolare anche in ruolo che non è proprio il suo ? Per Leo, detto in presentazione, può giocare sia mezz'ala a destra che a sinistra.....


----------



## Garrincha (25 Agosto 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per me ci sono 2 soluzioni che mi potevano andare bene.
> Gattuso ha scelto la terza.
> 
> 1) Jack mezzala e Castillejo esterno cosi mantieni il centrocampo dello scorso anno e perche per giocare esterno hai ben poco da imparare tattica. Li serve sopratutto la qualita...



In conferenza stampa è riuscito a dire che Castillejo non gli sembra tecnico per cui è una scelta non disponibile


----------



## Gekyn (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



.


----------



## eldero (25 Agosto 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> .



Dovesse vincere il Napoli prenderesti 145 €


----------



## Gekyn (25 Agosto 2018)

eldero ha scritto:


> Dovesse vincere il Napoli prenderesti 145 €



Si mi ero accorto della cavolaia che avevo scritto!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Agosto 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Scusate ma non c entra nulla,
> Ma se io dovessi puntare in base alle quote qui sopra nel seguente modo:
> Sul 1 punto 250 euro
> Sulla X punto 150 euro
> ...



Nel caso di 1 guadagni 405 ma ne hai spesi 550 = -145
Nel caso di X guadagni 607.5 spendendone 550 = +57.5
Nel caso di 2 guadagni 850 spendendone 550 = +300


----------



## Gekyn (25 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Nel caso di 1 guadagni 405 ma ne hai spesi 550 = -145
> Nel caso di X guadagni 607.5 spendendone 550 = +57.5
> Nel caso di 2 guadagni 850 spendendone 550 = +300



Si hai ragione, non toglievo la puntata sulla vincita.....


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo ma la stagione è lunga. Mettere in discussione un allenatore dopo due giornate è semplicemente ridicolo



Non lo metti in discussione dopo due giornate, ma dopo una stagione in cui è entrato a campionato in corso mostrando alti e bassi

Avrebbe poco senso continuare con Gattuso con un rendimento da sesto posto in queste prime giornate. 
Gattuso si guadagna la permanenza solo e unicamente dimostrando di fare la differenza.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Agosto 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Si hai ragione, non toglievo la puntata sulla vincita.....



Fine giocatore calcolatore


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non lo metti in discussione dopo due giornate, ma dopo una stagione in cui è entrato a campionato in corso mostrando alti e bassi
> 
> Avrebbe poco senso continuare con Gattuso con un rendimento da sesto posto in queste prime giornate.
> *Gattuso si guadagna la permanenza* solo e unicamente dimostrando di fare la differenza.




Mah, secondo me ormai Gattuso rimane fino alla fine a meno di catastrofi totali.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Mah, secondo me ormai Gattuso rimane fino alla fine a meno di catastrofi totali.



Quest anno arriviamo quarti. E Rino rimane anni.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Comunque,fossi in Rino e credo che lui lo sappia bene, giocherei sulla debolezza piu' manifesta del Napoli: Hamsik. Il suo e' un ruolo nel quale non ci si improvvisa e un Kessie' che gioca aggredendolo per 90 minuti ci darebbe la possibilita' di rapide transizioni negli ultimi metri.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non lo metti in discussione dopo due giornate, ma dopo una stagione in cui è entrato a campionato in corso mostrando alti e bassi
> 
> Avrebbe poco senso continuare con Gattuso con un rendimento da sesto posto in queste prime giornate.
> Gattuso si guadagna la permanenza solo e unicamente dimostrando di fare la differenza.



Beh dai sei prevenuto. Ha fatto 40 punti nel girone di ritorno... Chiamali alti e bassi. Li facesse per tutta la stagione quest'anno questi alti e bassi a fine stagione festeggiamo il quarto posto sicuro!!!

Lo scorso anno ha fatto una cosa straordinaria Gattuso, come infatti dicono tutti.
Certamente quest'anno è chiamato a confermarsi, ma giudicarlo dopo due partite ripeto è semplicemente ridicolo.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Comunque,fossi in Rino e credo che lui lo sappia bene, giocherei sulla debolezza piu' manifesta del Napoli: Hamsik. Il suo e' un ruolo nel quale non ci si improvvisa e un Kessie' che gioca aggredendolo per 90 minuti ci darebbe la possibilita' di rapide transizioni negli ultimi metri.



Grande. È sicuramente quello che cercheremo di fare. Non solo ma nelle transizioni offensive ci lascerà degli spazi sicuramente, dove Kessie e Jack dovrebbero fare male alla difesa del Napoli.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh dai sei prevenuto. Ha fatto 40 punti nel girone di ritorno... Chiamali alti e bassi. Li facesse per tutta la stagione quest'anno questi alti e bassi a fine stagione festeggiamo il quarto posto sicuro!!!
> 
> Lo scorso anno ha fatto una cosa straordinaria Gattuso, come infatti dicono tutti.
> Certamente quest'anno è chiamato a confermarsi, ma giudicarlo dopo due partite ripeto è semplicemente ridicolo.




Non ci vedo niente di straordinario nel fare un punto in due partite col Benevento, nel perdere malissimo una finale di Coppa Italia e nell'essere usciti malconci nella doppia sfida contro l'Arsenal.

Ha fatto il minimo indispensabile qualificandosi all'ultimo momento in Europa League. 

Il momento top rimane per me la vittoria contro la Roma, ma una rondine non fa primavera.


Però, visto che per alcuni ha fatto qualcosa di straordinario l'anno scorso, che faccia lo straordinario fin da subito anche quest'anno.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non ci vedo niente di straordinario nel fare un punto in due partite col Benevento, nel perdere malissimo una finale di Coppa Italia e nell'essere usciti malconci nella doppia sfida contro l'Arsenal.
> 
> Ha fatto il minimo indispensabile qualificandosi all'ultimo momento in Europa League.
> 
> ...



Se mantiene la media punti dell'anno scorso scommetti che a maggio festeggiamo il ritorno in CL?


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Grande. È sicuramente quello che cercheremo di fare. Non solo ma nelle transizioni offensive ci lascerà degli spazi sicuramente, dove Kessie e Jack dovrebbero fare male alla difesa del Napoli.



Spero solo che i ragazzi giochino con l'intensita'e la cattiveria giusta. Occorre essere cinici e pressarli la dove si puo' fare piu' male al Napoli.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Spero solo che i ragazzi giochino con l'intensita'e la cattiveria giusta. Occorre essere cinici e pressarli la dove si puo' fare piu' male al Napoli.



Quest'anno abbiamo un'arma importante, un centravanti che può colpire in ogni momento.
Paradossalmente l'ideale sarebbe reggere bene i duelli e colpire nelle occasioni che capiteranno. Per me è una partita che si decide su pochi episodi, non vedo un match aperto.
Speriamo bene!!!


----------



## Garrincha (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh dai sei prevenuto. Ha fatto 40 punti nel girone di ritorno... Chiamali alti e bassi. Li facesse per tutta la stagione quest'anno questi alti e bassi a fine stagione festeggiamo il quarto posto sicuro!!!
> 
> Lo scorso anno ha fatto una cosa straordinaria Gattuso, come infatti dicono tutti.
> Certamente quest'anno è chiamato a confermarsi, ma giudicarlo dopo due partite ripeto è semplicemente ridicolo.



È Il girone d'andata questo, non quello di ritorno


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se mantiene la media punti dell'anno scorso scommetti che a maggio festeggiamo il ritorno in CL?



Ok ma non e che stai dicendo una cosa da poco... bisogna "solo" mantenere la stessa media punti...
Ma semplificando un po, noi abbiamo buttato completamente meta campionato, e poi abbiamo fatto una preparazione specifica solo per quella "meta" che rimaneva.
Le altre hanno fatto una preparazione per "tutta" la stagione.
E ovvio che le abbiamo incontrato con uno stato fisico migliore... e questo ha nettamente aiutato a fare la differenza.
Ora giocheremo una stagione intera con una preparazione fatta per quello.
Non si buttera meta stagione cazzivostri perche il modulo sembra fisso e i giocatori si conoscono bene... ma non avremo nemmeno la superiorita atletica per l'altra meta di stagione...

Insomma non e scontato nulla, ne in bene ne in male.
SPeriamo solo che ci vada bene dal punto di vista della salute dei giocatori...


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



Up


----------



## sette (25 Agosto 2018)

Penultima panchina di Gattuso?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Agosto 2018)

sette ha scritto:


> Penultima panchina di Gattuso?



Ma per cortesia.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Scusami ma mi pare che Gattuso molto intelligentemente abbia registrato la fase difensiva non appena arrivato in panchina. Dopodiche' Conte ha ha potuto usufruire di un giocatore unico per classe e qualita' tecnica come Pirlo ,che ribaltava l'azione in un attimo, oltre che di un centrocampista box to box come Vidal. Esiste niente del genere nel nostro centrocampo?
> Gattuso quest'anno e' chiamato a dare continuita' al Milan che ha saputo costruire l'anno scorso. E non sarebbe un quinto posto a salvarlo dall'esonero. Non si scappa da questo che per me e' un dato di fatto.



Ma arisiamo qui dietro con Conte?
Ma l’avete sentiti i giocatori del Chelsea? Se quello restava un altro anno giocavano con Pasalic. Quello ovunque va distrugge le squadre, in piú si almenta con tutti, crea un clima invivibile, infine é un gobbo insopportabile. Perché stiamo qui a parlare dei risultati, del passato... é una mer...a che non voglio sulla nostra panchina neanche se ci portasse 2 champions di fila.


----------



## CarpeDiem (25 Agosto 2018)

sette ha scritto:


> Penultima panchina di Gattuso?



Hai già indossato la maglietta di Hamsik?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Agosto 2018)

sette ha scritto:


> Penultima panchina di Gattuso?


preghiamo ogni santo su ogni singolo calendario mondiale


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> preghiamo ogni santo su ogni singolo calendario mondiale



Aleeeee preghiamo per due belle svonfitte cosí magari cambiano l’allenatoreeeeee!!!!!,!

Poi si fice che non si tifa contro..........


----------



## LadyRoss (25 Agosto 2018)

sette ha scritto:


> Penultima panchina di Gattuso?



Si sì....ha già un piede oltre la porta.....
Ricordo che non abbiamo ancora giocato nemmeno la prima di campionato....


----------



## LadyRoss (25 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Aleeeee preghiamo per due belle svonfitte cosí magari cambiano l’allenatoreeeeee!!!!!,!
> 
> Poi si fice che non si tifa contro..........



Perché due??……… potrebbe bastarne una sola!!!!! 
Chissà se sarà tutto l’anno così......


----------



## LadyRoss (25 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma arisiamo qui dietro con Conte?
> Ma l’avete sentiti i giocatori del Chelsea? Se quello restava un altro anno giocavano con Pasalic. Quello ovunque va distrugge le squadre, in piú si almenta con tutti, crea un clima invivibile, infine é un gobbo insopportabile. Perché stiamo qui a parlare dei risultati, del passato... é una mer...a che non voglio sulla nostra panchina neanche se ci portasse 2 champions di fila.



Sarei contenta di capire se i tifosi della Lazio stanno dicendo le stesse cose su Inzaghi....se perde anche questa dovrebbe essere OUT giusto?..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Aleeeee preghiamo per due belle svonfitte cosí magari cambiano l’allenatoreeeeee!!!!!,!
> 
> Poi si fice che non si tifa contro..........


i milanisti non vogliono uno che mette Borini in campo...a voi paladini del sesto posto va bene quindi amen...discussione inutile per entrambi


----------



## 666psycho (25 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> i milanisti non vogliono uno che mette Borini in campo...a voi paladini del sesto posto va bene quindi amen...discussione inutile per entrambi



in tanto per adesso non c'è niente di ufficiale su Borini, dunque stiamo calmi. E cmq sarà il campo a dare ragione o no a gattuso! Preferisco essere un paladino del sesto posto, che uno che si lamenta sempre e cmq, incapace di sostenere la squadra e buon solo a criticare...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> in tanto per adesso non c'è niente di ufficiale su Borini, dunque stiamo calmi. E cmq sarà il campo a dare ragione o no a gattuso! Preferisco essere un paladino del sesto posto, che uno che si lamenta sempre e cmq, incapace di sostenere la squadra e buon solo a criticare...



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Sarei contenta di capire se i tifosi della Lazio stanno dicendo le stesse cose su Inzaghi....se perde anche questa dovrebbe essere OUT giusto?..



2 sconfitte per iniziare... inevitabile direi. Inzaghi ha 45’ per salvare la carriera....


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Agosto 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> in tanto per adesso non c'è niente di ufficiale su Borini, dunque stiamo calmi. E cmq sarà il campo a dare ragione o no a gattuso! Preferisco essere un paladino del sesto posto, che uno che si lamenta sempre e cmq, incapace di sostenere la squadra e buon solo a criticare...


la differenza è che io non vi dico nulla mentre voi attaccate chiunque voglia un Milan forte e competitivo...questa è la differenza...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Agosto 2018)

*Vi segnalo che DAZN da PS4 non va ma DAZN non sa perché.*

Su TW la gente sta iniziando a minacciare di morte, giustamente


----------



## LadyRoss (25 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> la differenza è che io non vi dico nulla mentre voi attaccate chiunque voglia un Milan forte e competitivo...questa è la differenza...



In sostanza stiamo dicendo che la presenza eventuale di Borini in campo incide più della presenza di CR7.....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Agosto 2018)

*Moltissima gente, io compreso, non riesce ad accedere al My Account "per il troppo traffico".*


----------



## tonilovin93 (25 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> *Vi segnalo che DAZN da PS4 non va ma DAZN non sa perché.*
> 
> Su TW la gente sta iniziando a minacciare di morte, giustamente



Io lunedì parto per 14 giorni,se dazn non mi fa vedere anche questa avrete belle notizie.

Vendicate la mia assenza


----------



## 666psycho (25 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> la differenza è che io non vi dico nulla mentre voi attaccate chiunque voglia un Milan forte e competitivo...questa è la differenza...



io non attacco nessuno in particolare, sono solo stufo di leggere solo cose negative sulla mia squadra. Sembra un forum d'interisti.. Anch'io voglio una squadra competitiva, ma a differenza di altri posso anche accettare una squadra meno forte. Io il milan lo sostengo anche in B! non solo quando vince! se il nostro futuro è lottare per un posto in champions, amen, io sosterrò sempre la squadra..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> In sostanza stiamo dicendo che la presenza eventuale di Borini in campo incide più della presenza di CR7.....


Mettere Borini significa che hai deciso di non giocare la partita e di perderla senza manco provarci...avrei accettato pure Bertolacci se proprio non vuoi mettere Bakayoko....ma mettere Borini significa che non stai bene di testa...ma veramente difendete sta roba??


----------



## 666psycho (25 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Mettere Borini significa che hai deciso di non giocare la partita e di perderla senza manco provarci...avrei accettato pure Bertolacci se proprio non vuoi mettere Bakayoko....ma mettere Borini significa che non stai bene di testa...ma veramente difendete sta roba??



ma è ufficiale che gioca Borini? non mi sembra


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Agosto 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> io non attacco nessuno in particolare, sono solo stufo di leggere solo cose negative sulla mia squadra. Sembra un forum d'interisti.. Anch'io voglio una squadra competitiva, ma a differenza di altri posso anche accettare una squadra meno forte. Io il milan lo sostengo anche in B! non solo quando vince! se il nostro futuro è lottare per un posto in champions, amen, io sosterrò sempre la squadra..


bene sostieni sto schifo io no...io voglio un cambiamento...ma a differenza tua io rispetto la tua opinione e basta...quindi rispetta la mia oppure ignorami...chiuso ot


----------



## CarpeDiem (25 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Mettere Borini significa che hai deciso di non giocare la partita e di perderla senza manco provarci...avrei accettato pure Bertolacci se proprio non vuoi mettere Bakayoko....ma mettere Borini significa che non stai bene di testa...ma veramente difendete sta roba??



Si può anche non essere d'accordo con la formazione senza tifare palesemente contro come stai facendo tu.


----------



## LadyRoss (25 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Mettere Borini significa che hai deciso di non giocare la partita e di perderla senza manco provarci...avrei accettato pure Bertolacci se proprio non vuoi mettere Bakayoko....ma mettere Borini significa che non stai bene di testa...ma veramente difendete sta roba??



Io non difendo niente.... però mi chiedo ipotizziamo che giochi Bakayoko con Bonaventura avanti.... giocasse male? Cosa direste?....


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Agosto 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Si può anche non essere d'accordo con la formazione senza tifare palesemente contro come stai facendo tu.


per me chi vuole Gattuso tifa contro...punti di vista


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Agosto 2018)

*DAZN non va nemmeno su SmartTV, solo su PC*


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Io non difendo niente.... però mi chiedo ipotizziamo che giochi Bakayoko con Bonaventura avanti.... giocasse male? Cosa direste?....


mica è colpa sua se uno gioca male...chiunque può giocare male pure Ronaldo sta facendo pena...ma se decidi di non provarci neanche è diverso...


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> *DAZN non va nemmeno su SmartTV, solo su PC*



Spacco tutto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Agosto 2018)

Dazn non mi va, mi da errore per troppo traffico e non va!!!


----------



## 7vinte (25 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> *DAZN non va nemmeno su SmartTV, solo su PC*



Anche a me


----------



## Moffus98 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ma solo a me funziona benissimo? Sono su pc, con la 100 mega della telecom. Fibra ovviamente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Agosto 2018)

Su Ps4 (per ora) funziona.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Agosto 2018)

I disservizi, stando alla pagina TW dei DMNT sono a caso


----------



## LadyRoss (25 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> mica è colpa sua se uno gioca male...chiunque può giocare male pure Ronaldo sta facendo pena...ma se decidi di non provarci neanche è diverso...



Ok, quindi nessuno direbbe qualcosa del tipo certo che Gattuso è proprio un demente possibile che non avesse capito che non era ancora pronto ??.....


----------



## 7vinte (25 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me funziona benissimo? Sono su pc, con la 100 mega della telecom. Fibra ovviamente.



Anche a me su PC funziona!!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Agosto 2018)

Io ho la amazon stick e non va niente, mi dice che il volume di traffico è troppo alto!! 

Spacco tutto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me funziona benissimo? Sono su pc, con la 100 mega della telecom. Fibra ovviamente.



Da PC funziona a tutti sembra, ma non se entri sul MyAccount (dove puoi mandare le lamentele...)


----------



## Ambrole (25 Agosto 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> in tanto per adesso non c'è niente di ufficiale su Borini, dunque stiamo calmi. E cmq sarà il campo a dare ragione o no a gattuso! Preferisco essere un paladino del sesto posto, che uno che si lamenta sempre e cmq, incapace di sostenere la squadra e buon solo a criticare...



Se Gattuso schiera borini, vuol dire che baka e bertolacci a centrocampo danno troppe poche garanzie e che a parte jack non ha un esterno sinistro che gli dia più garanzie di borini. La colpa non è sua ma di chi gli ha dato in mano una squadra incompleta


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Agosto 2018)

[MENTION=4145]LadyRoss[/MENTION] [MENTION=1566]Fabiuzzo90[/MENTION]

Basta discorsi a due per favore.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> i milanisti non vogliono uno che mette Borini in campo...a voi paladini del sesto posto va bene quindi amen...discussione inutile per entrambi



Sei libero di tifare o no. Se la pensi così forse è meglio la seconda opzione. Basta che eviti di classificare i milanisti (m minuscola) come le sole persone che la pensano come te.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Ok, quindi nessuno direbbe qualcosa del tipo certo che Gattuso è proprio un demente possibile che non avesse capito che non era ancora pronto ??.....


di certo non io....ti ripeto se metteva pure Bertolacci non proferivo verbo...mi fa schifo ma lo avrei accettato...xkè almeno provavi con Bonaventura ala a giocare a calcio...così invece hai deciso di perdere senza neanche provarci...e non è accettabile...


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma arisiamo qui dietro con Conte?
> Ma l’avete sentiti i giocatori del Chelsea? Se quello restava un altro anno giocavano con Pasalic. Quello ovunque va distrugge le squadre, in piú si almenta con tutti, crea un clima invivibile, infine é un gobbo insopportabile. Perché stiamo qui a parlare dei risultati, del passato... é una mer...a che non voglio sulla nostra panchina neanche se ci portasse 2 champions di fila.



Zosimo,guarda che te la stai prendendo con la persona sbagliata. Stavo semplicemente rispondendo ad un utente, non stavo perorando l'idea di Conte sulla nostra panchina. A me piaciono altri generi di allenatori.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Agosto 2018)

*Formazioni ufficiali

NAPOLI (4-3-3): Ospina; Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Mario Rui; Allan, Hamšík, Zieliński; Callejón, Milik, Insigne

MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, R. Rodríguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Higuaín, Borini. *


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> di certo non io....ti ripeto se metteva pure Bertolacci non proferivo verbo...mi fa schifo ma lo avrei accettato...xkè almeno provavi con Bonaventura ala a giocare a calcio...così invece hai deciso di perdere senza neanche provarci...e non è accettabile...



Mi sono perso qualcosa?La partita e' forse finita prima di iniziare?


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Agosto 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> NAPOLI (4-3-3): Ospina; Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Mario Rui; Allan, Hamšík, Zieliński; Callejón, Milik, Insigne
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, R. Rodríguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Higuaín, Borini. *



Ancora con sto Borini...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sei libero di tifare o no. Se la pensi così forse è meglio la seconda opzione. Basta che eviti di classificare i milanisti (m minuscola) come le solo persone che la pensano come te.


io tifo e non 6 tu che sei nessuno come me a dirmi cosa fare...stop...ripeto i milanisti non vogliono Borini in campo...chi vuole Borini in campo non è milanista...Borini è l'emblema del nulla cosmico


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Agosto 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> NAPOLI (4-3-3): Ospina; Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Mario Rui; Allan, Hamšík, Zieliński; Callejón, Milik, Insigne
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, R. Rodríguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Higuaín, Borini. *



.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> NAPOLI (4-3-3): Ospina; Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Mario Rui; Allan, Hamšík, Zieliński; Callejón, Milik, Insigne
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, R. Rodríguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Higuaín, Borini. *



Ho sperato fino all'ultimo non lo mettesse, vabbe

Speriamo faccia una doppietta


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Agosto 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> NAPOLI (4-3-3): Ospina; Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Mario Rui; Allan, Hamšík, Zieliński; Callejón, Milik, Insigne
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, R. Rodríguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Higuaín, Borini. *



Dobbiamo iniziare bene! Forza ragazzi!!!


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> NAPOLI (4-3-3): Ospina; Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Mario Rui; Allan, Hamšík, Zieliński; Callejón, Milik, Insigne
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, R. Rodríguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Higuaín, Borini. *



Sto schifo maledetto di DAZN non funge. Non mi apre più l'app su Smart Tv. Che siano maledetti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto schifo maledetto di DAZN non funge. Non mi apre più l'app su Smart Tv. Che siano maledetti.



Anche a me, stasera sarà da mani nei capelli per vedere la partita


----------



## Albijol (25 Agosto 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> NAPOLI (4-3-3): Ospina; Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Mario Rui; Allan, Hamšík, Zieliński; Callejón, Milik, Insigne
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, R. Rodríguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Higuaín, Borini. *



formazione imbarazzante


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Anche a me, stasera sarà da mani nei capelli per vedere la partita



Speriamo falliscano il prima possibile


----------



## gabri65 (25 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> io tifo e non 6 tu che sei nessuno come me a dirmi cosa fare...stop...ripeto i milanisti non vogliono Borini in campo...chi vuole Borini in campo non è milanista...Borini è l'emblema del nulla cosmico



Vacci piano e sta attento a cosa scrivi, non ti ho obbligato a fare niente. Ti ho detto che non sei tu che stabilisci chi è milanista e chi no, in base a una tua idea.


----------



## davoreb (25 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> io tifo e non 6 tu che sei nessuno come me a dirmi cosa fare...stop...ripeto i milanisti non vogliono Borini in campo...chi vuole Borini in campo non è milanista...Borini è l'emblema del nulla cosmico



Quindi Gattuso non è milanista oltre ad essere masochista. 

PS ed io schifo Borini ma affermazioni del genere sono arroganti ed illogiche.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Agosto 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> NAPOLI (4-3-3): Ospina; Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Mario Rui; Allan, Hamšík, Zieliński; Callejón, Milik, Insigne
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, R. Rodríguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Higuaín, Borini. *



Ecco cosa succede quando fai un mercato di "buoni rincalzi" e non prendi titolari..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> formazione imbarazzante



Rispecchia l'allenatore che abbiamo.


----------



## Moffus98 (25 Agosto 2018)

Attenzione perchè Gattuso già stasera si gioca molto: Caldara,Laxalt, Bakayoko e Castillejo non sono titolari. Praticamente non ha messo nessuno dei nuovi, eccetto Higuain. Se perde malamente, ci sarà da ridere.


----------



## varvez (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto schifo maledetto di DAZN non funge. Non mi apre più l'app su Smart Tv. Che siano maledetti.



Ho deciso di non vederla in diretta ma in differita, non posso sopportare il loro pessimo servizio


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Agosto 2018)

.
[MENTION=4441]Rivera10[/MENTION] Ti è stato detto di smettarla di provocare. Se continui verrai bannato


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo falliscano il prima possibile



Sti ********, neanche a me si vede nulla. MALEDETTI


----------



## Moffus98 (25 Agosto 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Immagino che parecchia gente non veda l'ora..



E basta con questo moralismo, basta. Sembra che i milanisti siano obbligati a volere Gattuso sulla panchina solo perchè è Gattuso. Ma basta con sti ragionamenti, arriveremo sempre sesti cosi. Lo volete capire o no? Io se perdo le prossime 2 partite e mi mettono Conte in panca nella sosta io sono l'uomo più felice del mondo. Ma attenzione, sarei ancora più felice di fare 4 punti tra Napoli e Roma.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Agosto 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> NAPOLI (4-3-3): Ospina; Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Mario Rui; Allan, Hamšík, Zieliński; Callejón, Milik, Insigne
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, R. Rodríguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Higuaín, Borini. *



Non volevo credere che lo facesse, a sto punto mi arrendo


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> NAPOLI (4-3-3): Ospina; Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Mario Rui; Allan, Hamšík, Zieliński; Callejón, Milik, Insigne
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, R. Rodríguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Higuaín, Borini. *



.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Rispecchia l'allenatore che abbiamo.



Conte che sbava per Giaccherini e Pellè invece è il super mega iper top. Un misto tra Guardiola Sacchi Capello Ancelotti Rocco


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2018)

Quindi è ufficiale Borini?

Dite quel che vi pare, se anche giocassimo stile milan di sacchi vicendo 4-0 con tripletta di Borini, non mi interesserebbe lo stesso. Gattuso veramente imbarazzante, spero lo esonerino al più presto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> NAPOLI (4-3-3): Ospina; Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Mario Rui; Allan, Hamšík, Zieliński; Callejón, Milik, Insigne
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, R. Rodríguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Higuaín, Borini. *


Inguardabile Borini nei tre davanti. C’erano alternative, Castillejo magari. Borini in attacco a cosa serve? Giochiamo con tre terzini stasera.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Attenzione perchè Gattuso già stasera si gioca molto: Caldara,Laxalt, Bakayoko e Castillejo non sono titolari. Praticamente non ha messo nessuno dei nuovi, eccetto Higuain. Se perde malamente, ci sarà da ridere.



Eh si, si sta esponendo a un bel rischio anche secondo me.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vacci piano e sta attento a cosa scrivi, non ti ho obbligato a fare niente. Ti ho detto che non sei tu che stabilisci chi è milanista e chi no, in base a una tua idea.


ma di quello che dici non mi interessa...io dico quello che mi pare...se non ti interessa il mio pensiero mi eviti come fanno in tanti e basta...e chiudo qui xkè stiamo iniziando a stufare con sti discorsi a 2 inutili


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> NAPOLI (4-3-3): Ospina; Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Mario Rui; Allan, Hamšík, Zieliński; Callejón, Milik, Insigne
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, R. Rodríguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Higuaín, Borini. *



Finalmente si gioca!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> E basta con questo moralismo, basta. Sembra che i milanisti siano obbligati a volere Gattuso sulla panchina solo perchè è Gattuso. Ma basta con sti ragionamenti, arriveremo sempre sesti cosi. Lo volete capire o no? Io se perdo le prossime 2 partite e mi mettono Conte in panca nella sosta io sono l'uomo più felice del mondo. Ma attenzione, sarei ancora più felice di fare 4 punti tra Napoli e Roma.


amen


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Conte che sbava per Giaccherini e Pellè invece è il super mega iper top. Un misto tra Guardiola Sacchi Capello Ancelotti Rocco



Ci deve essere una specie di feticismo attorno a questa squadra e ad alcuni tifosi riguardo gli allenatori. Evidentemente le esperienze con Seedorf, Brocchi, Inzaghi, Montella e Mihajlovic ancora non hanno insegnato nulla.


----------



## cris (25 Agosto 2018)

Finalmente si gioca, forza milan!


----------



## 666psycho (25 Agosto 2018)

Con o senza borini, forza milan! Non vedo l ora inizi sta partita!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2018)

Beati voi che non vedete l'ora, io la maggior parte delle volte prima della partita sto male, ho un'ansia assurda, specie quando si giocano partite sulla carta molto difficili.


----------



## The P (25 Agosto 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> NAPOLI (4-3-3): Ospina; Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Mario Rui; Allan, Hamšík, Zieliński; Callejón, Milik, Insigne
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, R. Rodríguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Higuaín, Borini. *



Leonardo avrà pure fatto un capolavoro con Higuain, ma NON ci si può presentare alla prima di campionato contro il Napoli con Borini esterno offensivo titolare. NO.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Agosto 2018)

Sinceramente non capisco tutto questo astio contro Borini e Gattuso.

Ricordo che Borini è stato uno dei migliori nella passata stagione, avendo anche segnato dei gol.
Lo scorso anno sono quasi tutti passati sotto la graticola del tifoso:
Suso, Bonaventura, Biglia, Bonucci, RR, Silva, anche Cutrone, Kessie, Calha (all'inizio)
me ne dimentico qualcuno...
Tutto mi fa pensare che i nuovi acquisti potrebbero essere criticati fin da subito, ci scommetto. Pure il Pipita.
Forse lo sa anche Gattuso quindi piuttosto che bruciarli a Napoli, si parte con quelli già ampiamenti schifati (che poi sono gli stessi del periodo miracoloso, ma pare che contino solo le cattive prestazioni).


----------



## 666psycho (25 Agosto 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non capisco tutto questo astio contro Borini e Garruso.
> 
> Ricordo che Borini è stato uno dei migliori nella passata stagione, avendo anche segnato dei gol.
> Lo scorso anno sono quasi tutti passati sotto la graticola del tifoso:
> ...



E non abbiamo ancora giocato UNA partita ufficiale...


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2018)

The P ha scritto:


> Leonardo avrà pure fatto un capolavoro con Higuain, ma NON ci si può presentare alla prima di campionato contro il Napoli con Borini esterno offensivo titolare. NO.



.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> NAPOLI (4-3-3): Ospina; Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Mario Rui; Allan, Hamšík, Zieliński; Callejón, Milik, Insigne
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, R. Rodríguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Higuaín, Borini. *




Ok che il mercato è stato troncato (un cliché del Milan degli ultimi 10 anni), ma Gattuso si assume la responsabilità di questa formazione.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Agosto 2018)

ci siamo! ora parla il campo! finalmente!

da ora le chiacchere finiscono e iniziano i fatti...per tutti….

buon divertimento e forza milan!


----------



## Davidoff (25 Agosto 2018)

Borini ala sinistra, in tutta la sua magnificenza. Magari vogliamo dimostrare di potercela giocare anche in 10 contro 11, chissà.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> NAPOLI (4-3-3): Ospina; Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Mario Rui; Allan, Hamšík, Zieliński; Callejón, Milik, Insigne
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, R. Rodríguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Higuaín, Borini. *



Ok, ha scelto Borini.

Ora ESIGO che mi renda ridicolo e che se esca vincente da Napoli.


Che poi non vorrei fosse per far vedere che il suo amicone calabrese aveva preso giocatori di suo gradimento e Leonardo no...


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ok, ha scelto Borini.
> 
> Ora ESIGO che mi renda ridicolo e che se esca vincente da Napoli.
> 
> ...




secondo me con questa formazione ha fatto proprio una serenata d'amore a Mirabelli


----------



## Butcher (25 Agosto 2018)

Crashato DAZN......


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Non so se sia peggio DAZN o Borini


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

Borini fail annunciato


----------



## Alfabri (25 Agosto 2018)

Biglia sta giocando contro dai. Borini palesemente impresentabile.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

Biglia


----------



## Alfabri (25 Agosto 2018)

Da incubo sto inizio.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

Hysai fa il fenomeno tra Borini e Rodrigo


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

mah


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Direi un buon inizio proprio.......


----------



## 666psycho (25 Agosto 2018)

Svegliamoci però


----------



## 666psycho (25 Agosto 2018)

Fallo netto su jack


----------



## ARKANA (25 Agosto 2018)

Siamo partiti bene ma dopo 5 minuti ci siamo afflosciati e chiusi in difesa


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

Maledetto malaventura stai in piedi


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

Giocano con agitazione e paura


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Agosto 2018)

ma su sky non fanno neanche una replica in tarda serata ? niente di niente ?


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Agosto 2018)

JAAAACKKKK!!! Che assist Borini!!


----------



## __king george__ (25 Agosto 2018)

per lo scudetto c'è anche il milan….. multi cit.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Agosto 2018)

Goool! Borini e jack, alla faccia vostra


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

*Gooooooooolllllllllll

Bonaventura *


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Agosto 2018)

Gooll


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

bene, ora catenaccio


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Agosto 2018)

Da me ancora deve arrivare...


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

Goal Malaventuraaaaaa su assist di Sboriniiiii hahaha


----------



## ARKANA (25 Agosto 2018)

Proprio luiiiih!!!


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

È già Godooooo.

Grande sborini


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Gran gol!


----------



## diavolo (25 Agosto 2018)

GOooooooooooool


----------



## __king george__ (25 Agosto 2018)

goolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll golazo


----------



## Cataldinho (25 Agosto 2018)

Gollazzooo


----------



## chicagousait (25 Agosto 2018)

Gran gol


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii jackkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Agosto 2018)

Assistone di Borini


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2018)

Borini per Bonaventura. Di calcio non capiamo proprio un cavolo...
Forza ragazzi!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Agosto 2018)

Sborini per Malaventura, mo tutti zitti e muti i criticoni senza fiducia


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Che goal! Inaspettato


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Agosto 2018)

Che gooooool jack mioooooo


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

Kessie rotto


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Agosto 2018)

Borini e Bonaventura. È un segno del destino.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Già il primo rotto dell'anno?


----------



## Kaw (25 Agosto 2018)

No vabè, golazo di jack


----------



## 666psycho (25 Agosto 2018)

Godo ancora di più perché borini e jack protagonisti!


----------



## King of the North (25 Agosto 2018)

Il gol di Jack è da fuoriclasse, punto


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Che giocatore il pipita


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Agosto 2018)

Ragazzi come sta giocando Jack...


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

a Kessie fischiano tutto


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Agosto 2018)

Dazn comunque imbarazzante.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

maledetti passaggi corti


----------



## ARKANA (25 Agosto 2018)

Donnarumma mi da un senso di insicurezza incredibile


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Quante bestemmie ste uscite coi piedi.

BASTA!


----------



## Butcher (25 Agosto 2018)

dazon di meeeeeeee
ma possibile mai dio santissimo


----------



## Beppe85 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ora diamo le sue responsabilità a gattuso dai....
Ha messo borini.. assist splendido tra l altro...
Mandiamolo via, sostituiamolo col gobbo pelato (non bonucci, l altro, quello con la parrucca)


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Io continuo a ripetere che Bonaventura nei 3 davanti sarebbe ancora più decisivo. Infatti le giocate che ha fatto sono tutte da esterno sinistro offensivo, ad eccezione del goal che è un incursione azione in cui eccelle. 
Stiamo giocando tutti schiacciati as usual. con questo possesso palla inutile davanti la porta che è davvero fastidioso.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Taci che abbiamo fatto un gol a casocasa che quanon butta male.

Un modo di giocare idiota


----------



## Kaw (25 Agosto 2018)

Calabria che pippa


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

Il gol dell'1-1 ce lo faremo da soli è palese


----------



## tonilovin93 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ma questo era fallo netto


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Agosto 2018)

Forza ragazzi!! Ho girato mezza Milano per trovare un pub con dazn che avesse posto! Sono arrivato in tempo per il gol di jack!


----------



## ispanicojon7 (25 Agosto 2018)

gol a parte (caso unico ), ci stanno facendo girare come delle trottole..


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Che palla Higuain! Ma sti asini non capiscono


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2018)

Ma perchè Rodriguez non si è inserito?


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

a noi fischia tutto


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> secondo me con questa formazione ha fatto proprio una serenata d'amore a Mirabelli





Schism75 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a ripetere che Bonaventura nei 3 davanti sarebbe ancora più decisivo. Infatti le giocate che ha fatto sono tutte da esterno sinistro offensivo, ad eccezione del goal che è un incursione azione in cui eccelle.
> Stiamo giocando tutti schiacciati as usual. con questo possesso palla inutile davanti la porta che è davvero fastidioso.


lo prendiamo il gol cosi lo prendiamo prima o poi vediamo poi Gennarino cosa dirà


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Ma basta con sti retropassaggi


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Agosto 2018)

Non possiamo correre questi rischi in difesa per portare palla sempre...


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ma perchè Rodriguez non si è inserito?



troppa fatica


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Higuain spesso gioca a 15 metri dal centrocampo. Nella nostra metà campo.


----------



## ARKANA (25 Agosto 2018)

Stiamo rischiando troppo con sti passaggi al limite dell' area


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2018)

Nervosetti i nabulitan, eh?
Eccallà, giallo anche a Suso.


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> troppa fatica



Gnafà, insomma.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ma che gli dirà la testa per fare sceneggiate. Mah.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Saltato dazn.

Che si dessero tutti fuoco


----------



## tonilovin93 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ma la palla l abbiamo vista almeno?


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

A me DAZN sta andando alla grande


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

I filtranti di Susi...


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

ah ma Suso è in campo?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

Qua bisogna fare il 2-0 in qualche modo.... Altrimenti ribaltano 100%


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Dazn inquietante.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

I finti svenimenti di Borini rotfl


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2018)

Giochiamo a Napoli... stiamo reggendo benissimo.. non so di cosa ci si lamenti...


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2018)

Avete notato che spesso il Napoli non pressa Biglia in uscita?


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2018)

Sarà... Ma per me giochiamo da schifo. Abbiamo segnato per sbaglio. Comunque biglia dovrebbe fare qualche passaggio leggermente più un avanti, qualcuno gli spieghi che non esistono solo quelli ravvicinati ed orizzontali. Ma sbaglio o suso non la passa mai al pipita? Ma proprio mai.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Prima o poi lo fanno


----------



## Miro (25 Agosto 2018)

Biglia


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Giochiamo a Napoli... stiamo reggendo benissimo.. non so di cosa ci si lamenti...



Da parte mia vedo anche qualche bel fraseggio.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (25 Agosto 2018)

Biglia oltre a fare passaggi fino a 3/4 metri cosa fa in campo ?


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Agosto 2018)

Io sono passato dalla Tim a Vodafone in hotspot dal cellulare e non ho più avuto buffering.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Giochiamo a Napoli... stiamo reggendo benissimo.. non so di cosa ci si lamenti...



Stiamo reggendo per puro caso.


----------



## King of the North (25 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> ah ma Suso è in campo?



Non te ne sei accorto? È il giocatore che ha lanciato palla sul taglio di Borini nell’azione del gol


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

Che palle sto Biglia


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Se andiamo avanti così prima o poi ne prendiamo un paio.

Che si mettessero a giocare in verticale ***** giuda.


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Agosto 2018)

Comunque Biglia è sempre pericoloso, per noi.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Non te ne sei accorto? È il giocatore che ha lanciato palla sul taglio di Borini nell’azione del gol



le partite si giocano 90 minuti...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

Calabria è ubriaco


----------



## ispanicojon7 (25 Agosto 2018)

che pacco ci ha dato lotito con biglia .., bravo mirabelli !!!


----------



## Miro (25 Agosto 2018)

Catenaccio e contropiede come se non ci fosse un domani, ma siamo costretti a farlo visto che il nostro "regista" non ne tiene mezza.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Guardate come corre a pressare higuain.

Ha già capito che dovrà giocare da solo


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Agosto 2018)

A me piace Calabria, ma ha già perso tre palle sanguinose a centrocampo e ora questa roba qui... mah


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Agosto 2018)

Calabria e Biglia devastanti.


----------



## Kaw (25 Agosto 2018)

Calabria senza parole


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Catenaccio e contropiede come se non ci fosse un domani, ma siamo costretti a farlo visto che il nostro "regista" non ne tiene mezza.



possono anche andare bene, se sai come fare un contropiede...


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2018)

Calabria. Rotfl. Comunque c'erano gli estremi per il rigore IMHO.


----------



## King of the North (25 Agosto 2018)

Biglia e Calabria i peggiori in campo. Nel complesso stiamo giocando un buon calcio, sono contento. Andiamo al riposo sull’1a0


----------



## Zenos (25 Agosto 2018)

Dopo kalinic,Borini,Silva,RR possiamo dire che anche Biglia è stato un fallimento di Mirabelli


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2018)

Calabria credo abbia bevuto. E gli ha detto bene che non ha preso il giallo dopo la trattenuta.


----------



## Victorss (25 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> *DAZN non va nemmeno su SmartTV, solo su PC*



Fa schifo anche su PC.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (25 Agosto 2018)

Comunque che spreco vedere gonzalo isolato senza una minima palla giocabile..,


----------



## Pampu7 (25 Agosto 2018)

higuain cutrone cristiano ronaldo, sempre da sola gioca la nostra punta


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Ma basta retropassaggi!!

Ma poi perché continuano ad incastrarsi in uscita su Rodriguez


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2018)

Oddio Musacchio.


----------



## Miro (25 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> possono anche andare bene, se sai come fare un contropiede...



Eh purtroppo non abbiamo nessuno a innescare se non sperare nel lancio lungo e nell'invenzione di Suso/Higuain...


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Comunque Guidolin mi piace come cronista. Nel suo stile semplice e umile, ma da grande professore di calcio.


----------



## Solo (25 Agosto 2018)

Facciamo semplicemente schifo.

Speriamo di sfangarla e tenere l’uno a zero fino alla fine.


----------



## alexxx19 (25 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Dopo kalinic,Borini,Silva,RR possiamo dire che anche Biglia è stato un fallimento di Mirabelli



Però dopo che tutto il forum voleva il suo acquisto


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Biglia bollito. E si sapeva dallo scorso anno.


----------



## Solo (25 Agosto 2018)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> Però dopo che tutto il forum voleva il suo acquisto


Sì, quello fu un grande abbaglio collettivo.


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2018)

Dio mio Biglia...


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

Suso e biglia nulli in copertura


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2018)

Si deve svegliare Gattuso e far giocare questa squadra a calcio. Non dico bene,perche mi sa che è chiedere troppo, ma a calcio. Un minimo.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Agosto 2018)

Bene solo il risultato...

Per il resto... Dio mio che schifo...


----------



## enigmistic02 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ragazzi, dico solo una cosa: Biglia è un telepass. 

Non bestemmiavo così per un calciatore del Milan da non so quanto.


----------



## Miro (25 Agosto 2018)

Ribadisco, Biglia è una cosa grottesca. Cioè non sembra neanche un calciatore ma il primo uomo a caso preso solo per fare numero a calcetto.


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Agosto 2018)

Va bene, siamo in vantaggio all'intervallo. Io non ci speravo. Vediamo come va.


----------



## ARKANA (25 Agosto 2018)

Per ora l unica cosa buona è il risultato, Higuain e Suso totalmente fuori dal gioco, fossi in Gattuso cambierei biglia con bakayoko e rodriguez con laxalt


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

Biglia ai livelli del peggior Montolivo

Suso veramente un Peto nullo e prevedibile, sbaglia anche le cose più semplici

Calabria e Rodriguez due rincogl...

Borini la passa solo dietro

Bonaventura fantasma


----------



## Davidoff (25 Agosto 2018)

Io non so dove pensiamo di andare, non abbiamo fatto UNA azione in verticale praticamente. I giocatori non sono fenomeni ma Gattuso è un catenacciaro perso, fosse per lui finirebbe sempre 0-0. Un allenatore con le palle ora metterebbe Laxalt e Castillejo per provare a sfruttare il contropiede, lui sicuramente si rintanerà sperando che Fort Apache regga.


----------



## Wildbone (25 Agosto 2018)

Non sono minimamente d'accordo con chi dice che facciamo schifo o giochiamo male. Il nostro problema - enorme e che ci porteremo per tutta la stagione - è solo e unicamente Biglia, sia in attacco che in difesa. È un problema enorme: lento, svogliato, superficiale, zero idee, solo retropassaggi o passaggetti orizzontali o indietro, non lancia mai in avanti, lascia voragini difensive, si fa sempre anticipare. E la cosa peggiore è che non fa regia. 

Io forse a sto punto proverei Baka, che almeno è un po' più dinamico.


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Agosto 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Io non so dove pensiamo di andare, non abbiamo fatto UNA azione in verticale praticamente. I giocatori non sono fenomeni ma Gattuso è un catenacciaro perso, fosse per lui finirebbe sempre 0-0. Un allenatore con le palle ora metterebbe Laxalt e Castillejo per provare a sfruttare il contropiede, lui sicuramente si rintanerà sperando che Fort Apache regga.



Concordo sui cambi.


----------



## Butcher (25 Agosto 2018)

Biglia deve andarsene sulla Luna.


----------



## Solo (25 Agosto 2018)

Praticamente stiamo giocando senza ali, senza centrocampo e senza terzini. Un miracolo essere in vantaggio. 

Il nulla cosmico. Gattuso il panettone così non lo mangia.


----------



## Konrad (25 Agosto 2018)

Sono entrato ora...a leggervi sembrerebbe che stessimo perdendo 4-0...che stat


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2018)

Biglia a me non è dispiaciuto, a parte una palla persa verso la fine del primo tempo. Ma tanto sono l'unico a vederlo bene, quindi non ci provo neppure a spiegare la sua utilità 

La cosa che odio di più è l'inutile fraseggio dal basso, soprattutto quando passa per i piedi di Rodriguez che ci mette un quarto d'ora a stoppare e girarsi.
Molto bene Borini, attento anche in fase di copertura. anchè Kessiè sembra ripartito col piede giusto.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Si deve svegliare Gattuso e far giocare questa squadra a calcio. Non dico bene,perche mi sa che è chiedere troppo, *ma a calcio. Un minimo*.



Ma infatti, io una roba così patetica non ricordo di averla vista spesso.

Cioè sembra stiano giocando nella maniera esattamente opposta alla quale dovrebbe fare una squadra di calcio.



Konrad ha scritto:


> Sono entrato ora...a leggervi sembrerebbe che stessimo perdendo 4-0...che stat



Gol segnato a caso.
Bello eh ma frutto di una roba sporadica.


Mi preoccupa molto in ottica futura la prestazione fino ad adesso perchè se è questa l'impronta di gioco... Ahia.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (25 Agosto 2018)

1 tempo .. oltre al gol il nulla , vediamo il seconodo tempo come va .

Siamo molto fortunati .


----------



## King of the North (25 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> le partite si giocano 90 minuti...



Allora sei in anticipo di 45 minuti, non credi?


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2018)

Primo tempo imbarazzante. Ma senza centrocampo era una cosa ampiamente prevedibile.


----------



## de sica (25 Agosto 2018)

Che stiamo reggendo è vero, però di questo passo non credo terremo il risultsto, salvo fortuna.
Il gioco invece è deludente, o per lo meno non esiste.


----------



## davoreb (25 Agosto 2018)

Per 30-35 minuti benino poi sono andati in bambola. Biglia completamente inguardabile.


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Agosto 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Biglia a me non è dispiaciuto, a parte una palla persa verso la fine del primo tempo. Ma tanto sono l'unico a vederlo bene, quindi non ci provo neppure a spiegare la sua utilità
> 
> La cosa che odio di più è l'inutile fraseggio dal basso, soprattutto quando passa per i piedi di Rodriguez che ci mette un quarto d'ora a stoppare e girarsi.
> Molto bene Borini, attento anche in fase di copertura. anchè Kessiè sembra ripartito col piede giusto.



Rodriguez ogni volta che riceve palla sembra uno che stia leggendo un romanzo, lo posa sul comodino, toglie gli occhiali e poi decide cosa fare...


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Sono entrato ora...a leggervi sembrerebbe che stessimo perdendo 4-0...che stat



Il goal è venuto da una delle pochissime occasioni create. 

Per il resto se il Napoli fosse in vantaggio ci sarebbe poco da recriminare.


----------



## Black (25 Agosto 2018)

Grande borini ahahahah....

Che schifo dazn comunque. Si salva solo la leotta


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il goal è venuto da una delle pochissime occasioni create.
> 
> *Per il resto se il Napoli fosse in vantaggio ci sarebbe poco da recriminare*.



Fanno schifo anche loro ma avessero avuto Higuain in attacco ne avrebbero fatti almeno 2.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Biglia a me non è dispiaciuto, a parte una palla persa verso la fine del primo tempo. Ma tanto sono l'unico a vederlo bene, quindi non ci provo neppure a spiegare la sua utilità
> 
> La cosa che odio di più è l'inutile fraseggio dal basso, soprattutto quando passa per i piedi di Rodriguez che ci mette un quarto d'ora a stoppare e girarsi.
> Molto bene Borini, attento anche in fase di copertura. anchè Kessiè sembra ripartito col piede giusto.



Rodriguez ha proprio un problema di postura. Riceve sempre la palla spalle all'avversario e è costretto ad andare indietro... Mah...a me sembra proprio una cosa da principiante...


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Allora sei in anticipo di 45 minuti, non credi?



è per dire che è inaccettabile che un giocatore faccia un paio di cose e poi si addormenti. Va bene per quei giocatori che fanno la differenza in squadre di bassa o mezza classifica. Al Milan chi entra in campo deve sbattersi per tutto il resto della partita.

Savicevic che era anni luce avanti a Suso veniva lapidato per la sua discontinuità di rendimento.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Agosto 2018)

Il pari era il risultato più giusto. Anche il Napoli ha fatto poco davanti. Vediamo come va a finire.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2018)

ragazzi. 11 tiri napoli, 1 solo noi. La dice lunga su come sia andata la partita. Sinceramente non capisco quelli che vogliono a tutti i costi mettersi i prosciutti davanti gli occhi, ritenendosi soddisfatti di come abbiamo (non)giocato.
Seriamente, può andarci bene oggi (tutto da vedere ancora), ma alla lunga non si va da nessuna parte se continuiamo così. Si devono dare una svegliata tutti, a partire dall'allenatore.


----------



## Solo (25 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Fanno schifo anche loro ma avessero avuto Higuain in attacco ne avrebbero fatti almeno 2.


Sì, la cosa peggiore è che questo Napoli non è nulla di che per ora, e nonostante ciò noi siamo imbarazzanti.


----------



## Lambro (25 Agosto 2018)

Stiamo vincendo a Napoli e a sentire il 99% degli utenti abbiamo fatto schifo lol. 
Napoli molto poco pericoloso fin'ora. 
Biglia piuttosto goffo in alcune situazioni,speriamo di reggere.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Agosto 2018)

Dai ragazzi!!!


----------



## Gekyn (25 Agosto 2018)

Biglia è il nostro grande problema, non riusciamo mai ad uscire o perché fa passaggi indietro o perché si fa sistematicamente anticipare o perde palla rovinosamente!


----------



## Garrincha (25 Agosto 2018)

Milan molto, molto brutto, sbagli anche nei retropassaggi, possesso palla nettamente del Napoli che a fronte di diverse di palle gol ha parecchio da recriminare con se stesso e la sfortuna


----------



## vegitto4 (25 Agosto 2018)

domando scusa, ma cosa ha fatto il Napoli più di noi? Anche loro fanno passaggi stucchevoli che il 90% delle volte si concludono in un nulla di fatto. E' una gara bloccata e noi siamo in vantaggio. Il Napoli per ribaltarla dovrà sbilanciarsi come minimo, se riuscissimo a sfruttare bene qualche ripartenza, potremmo anche far loro molto male


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ragazzi. 11 tiri napoli, 1 solo noi. La dice lunga su come sia andata la partita. Sinceramente non capisco quelli che vogliono a tutti i costi mettersi i prosciutti davanti gli occhi, ritenendosi soddisfatti di come abbiamo (non)giocato.
> Seriamente, può andarci bene oggi (tutto da vedere ancora), ma alla lunga non si va da nessuna parte se continuiamo così. Si devono dare una svegliata tutti, a partire dall'allenatore.



Tiri pericolosi?
Seriamente, senza prosciutti sugli occhi.


----------



## Davidoff (25 Agosto 2018)

A sto punto potremmo mettere Higuain a centrocampo, ha sicuramente più tecnica di tutti gli altri e sa lanciare/verticalizzare, tanto là davanti non gli arriva un pallone.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Primo tempo come mi aspettavo. Stiamo facendo la partita che dobbiamo fare. Ma in ripartenza bisogna avere più qualità, Suso e Biglia hanno sbagliato due passaggi omicida in contropiede...

Jack deve stare più vicino a Biglia nel fraseggio da dietro, devono dare due alternative ai difensori.

Bisogna continuare così e stare attenti agli spazi nella ripresa se come prevedibile il Napoli alzerà il baricentro.


----------



## King of the North (25 Agosto 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Biglia a me non è dispiaciuto, a parte una palla persa verso la fine del primo tempo. Ma tanto sono l'unico a vederlo bene, quindi non ci provo neppure a spiegare la sua utilità
> 
> La cosa che odio di più è l'inutile fraseggio dal basso, soprattutto quando passa per i piedi di Rodriguez che ci mette un quarto d'ora a stoppare e girarsi.
> Molto bene Borini, attento anche in fase di copertura. anchè Kessiè sembra ripartito col piede giusto.



Purtroppo con tutto l’impegno possibile vedo comunque Biglia come il peggior in campo oggi, insieme a Calabria. Biglia veramente male, cammina in campo, rallenta sempre il gioco, ci mette sempre una vita a cedere palla, la da sempr e solo al compagno a due metri da lui, non verticalizza mai, mai un passaggio filtrante, mai un cambio di gioco, mai un cambio di passo. Partita da 3 in pagella


----------



## Pivellino (25 Agosto 2018)

Abbiamo ancora troppi giocatori inadeguati, Biglia, Calabria, Rodriguez.
Sarà una dura ricrescita, altro che scudetto.


----------



## Ciora (25 Agosto 2018)

A sentire tanti a sto punto speriamo che il Napoli ce ne metta due con noi che vinciamo la partita per tiri in porta fatti 

L'anno scorso la juve ha vinto al san paolo con gol di higuain, con una partita simile e tiri totali nettamente a favore del napoli. La JUVE. Fate voi.


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Primo tempo come mi aspettavo. Stiamo facendo la partita che dobbiamo fare. Ma in ripartenza bisogna avere più qualità, Suso e Biglia hanno sbagliato due passaggi omicida in contropiede...
> 
> Jack deve stare più vicino a Biglia nel fraseggio da dietro, devono dare due alternative ai difensori.
> 
> Bisogna continuare così e stare attenti agli spazi nella ripresa se come prevedibile il Napoli alzerà il baricentro.



D'accordo, spremerei Borini i prossimi 10/15 minuti poi dentro Laxalt per provare a sfruttare la sua velocità in contropiede. Incrociamo le dita raga, non stiamo giocando molto bene ma oggi fare punti è troppo importante.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

Spettacolare la Leotta, migliore in campo


----------



## Konrad (25 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, io una roba così patetica non ricordo di averla vista spesso.
> 
> Cioè sembra stiano giocando nella maniera esattamente opposta alla quale dovrebbe fare una squadra di calcio.
> 
> ...



Ma è così difficile tifare e basta? Semplicemente sperare di portare a casa 3 punti da Napoli, che mi pare non facciamo da anni?
Ma io non so...giudizi universali su giocatori e sentenze di "morte" su Gattuso...solo esteti del calcio...c'è la Stadium per quello eh...

Scusate Admin e moderatori ma mi frullano a leggere ste cose...abbiamo una squadra che è indietro rispetto a quella che si ha di fronte, sia come rosa che come conoscenza reciproca. Abbiamo acquisti arrivati da poco o ancora in fase di rodaggio...ma cavolo prendiamoci il buono e cerchiamo di portarlo a casa!!!

Le vittorie fanno morale...il morale aumenta i mezzi...ce lo siamo sempre detti. Le altre squadre della zona CL hanno fatto anni a vincere partite sporche....e ci sono sempre arrivate davanti.
Io ci metto la firma a vincere la partita cpon 1 o 2 gol "occasionali"....

FORZA MILAN!!! lAZZO!!!


----------



## 7vinte (25 Agosto 2018)

Vincere, anche giocando male, aiuta a vincere. Se vinciamo queste partite, anche male, miglioreremo anche nel gioco


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Agosto 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Che stiamo reggendo è vero, però di questo passo non credo terremo il risultsto, salvo fortuna.
> Il gioco invece è deludente, o per lo meno non esiste.



Non può esistere gioco se la palla deve partire dal portiere e ti devi fare sempre 80 metri di campo..il gioco non può esistere se non vericalizzi mai..il gioco non potrà mai esistere se non ce movimento senza palla e mi fermo qua , la a cosa triste è che queste identiche cose li facciamo pari pari in allenamento


----------



## King of the North (25 Agosto 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Biglia è il nostro grande problema, non riusciamo mai ad uscire o perché fa passaggi indietro o perché si fa sistematicamente anticipare o perde palla rovinosamente!



Biglia non può in nessun modo essere il nostro titolare. Mi piacerebbe vedere Bakayoko vertice basso. Ad oggi, e non scherzo, secondo me Jose Mauri farebbe meglio


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ragazzi. 11 tiri napoli, 1 solo noi. La dice lunga su come sia andata la partita. Sinceramente non capisco quelli che vogliono a tutti i costi mettersi i prosciutti davanti gli occhi, ritenendosi soddisfatti di come abbiamo (non)giocato.
> Seriamente, può andarci bene oggi (tutto da vedere ancora), ma alla lunga non si va da nessuna parte se continuiamo così. Si devono dare una svegliata tutti, a partire dall'allenatore.



Certamente è casuale il vantaggio. Spero che sia anche il fattore condizione fisica a determinare ciò.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2018)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Purtroppo con tutto l’impegno possibile vedo comunque Biglia come il peggior in campo oggi, insieme a Calabria. Biglia veramente male, cammina in campo, rallenta sempre il gioco, ci mette sempre una vita a cedere palla, la da sempr e solo al compagno a due metri da lui, non verticalizza mai, mai un passaggio filtrante, mai un cambio di gioco, mai un cambio di passo. Partita da 3 in pagella



Biglia rallenta perchè siamo in vantaggio, lo ha già fatto diverse volte la scorsa stagione. Al massimo ci si può lamentare del fatto che non abbia avuto la lucidità di provare delle aperture di gioco in un paio di frangenti nei quali si poteva provare a far male in contropiede, ma di base credo stia giocando come richiesto da Gattuso dopo lo 0-1.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Tiri pericolosi?
> Seriamente, senza prosciutti sugli occhi.



3 come minimo, consideriamo pure che ci poteva stare anche il rigore di Calabria. Ma il punto non è non subire qualcosa dal napoli, perché fuori casa ci sta a mio avviso, ma è che noi non produciamo nulla. 1 solo tiro! dai. Tu sei contento? io no.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Vincere, anche giocando male, aiuta a vincere. Se vinciamo queste partite, anche male, miglioreremo anche nel gioco



questa è l'unica mia speranza infatti. Ma c'è da crescere ed in fretta.


----------



## Wildbone (25 Agosto 2018)

Biglia è un ex giocatore, non può giocare nel centrocampo di una squadra che ambisce ai primi 4 posti. Non scherziamo, dai.
Basterebbe un cambio lì (o Baka, anche), per darci più sostanza.


----------



## de sica (25 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> 3 come minimo, consideriamo pure che ci poteva stare anche il rigore di Calabria. Ma il punto non è non subire qualcosa dal napoli, perché fuori casa ci sta a mio avviso, ma è che noi non produciamo nulla. 1 solo tiro! dai. Tu sei contento? io no.



La sensazione è che il potenziale di higuain non sia minimamente sfruttato. Vediamo che succede al secondo tempo


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Biglia rallenta perchè siamo in vantaggio, lo ha già fatto diverse volte la scorsa stagione. Al massimo ci si può lamentare del fatto che non abbia avuto la lucidità di provare delle aperture di gioco in un paio di frangenti nei quali si poteva provare a far male in contropiede, ma di base credo stia giocando come richiesto da Gattuso dopo lo 0-1.



Che poi in fase difensiva Biglia è stato perfetto finora...
Forza forza...


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## sette (25 Agosto 2018)

primo tempo sculatissimo


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> 3 come minimo, consideriamo pure che ci poteva stare anche il rigore di Calabria. Ma il punto non è non subire qualcosa dal napoli, perché fuori casa ci sta a mio avviso, ma è che noi non produciamo nulla. 1 solo tiro! dai. Tu sei contento? io no.



Il rigore lo hai visto solo tu e di tiri "pericolosi" sencondo me ce ne è stato solo uno di Callejon nato da una situazione fortuita.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ciora ha scritto:


> A sentire tanti a sto punto speriamo che il Napoli ce ne metta due con noi che vinciamo la partita per tiri in porta fatti
> 
> L'anno scorso la juve ha vinto al san paolo con gol di higuain, con una partita simile e tiri totali nettamente a favore del napoli. La JUVE. Fate voi.



Pensavo la stessa cosa, ma dura reggere cosí tutta la partita. La cosa peggiore é che se vuoi fare fraseggio dietro devi guardare avanti e verticalizzare per approfittare degli spazi vhe apri, se la metá di quelli che prendono palla si girano schiena alla metá campo avversaria non vabe bene. O lo fai o non lo fai, fare un pó... no.

Gol bellissimo, lancio di 40m di Biglia per Suso, sventagliata di altri 40m per premiare l’inserimento di Borini, tuffo di Borini e tiro al volo di Bonaventura.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Comunque il goal è stato bellissimo.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ma è così difficile tifare e basta? Semplicemente sperare di portare a casa 3 punti da Napoli, che mi pare non facciamo da anni?
> Ma io non so...giudizi universali su giocatori e sentenze di "morte" su Gattuso...solo esteti del calcio...c'è la Stadium per quello eh...
> 
> Scusate Admin e moderatori ma mi frullano a leggere ste cose...abbiamo una squadra che è indietro rispetto a quella che si ha di fronte, sia come rosa che come conoscenza reciproca. Abbiamo acquisti arrivati da poco o ancora in fase di rodaggio...ma cavolo prendiamoci il buono e cerchiamo di portarlo a casa!!!
> ...



Allora scriviamo daje tutti quanti da qui fino a fine campionato sperando di avere sempre le botte di culo.

Scusami se provo ad analizzare la squadra nel medio periodo e mi preoccupa vedere un gioco asfittico e sterile.
Non si può sempre vincere di culo eh?


Io metto al firma per una stagione di tutte vittorie sofferte ma siccome non sono un illuso so bene che alla lunga il non sapere giocare a calcio si fa sentire.

E di campioni che ti possono salvare il deretano ne abbiamo solo uno.


Poi se non ti sta bene come la penso amen.
E non azzardarti più a sottintendere velatamente che dovrei tifare gobbi... Ma proprio neanche lontanamente.



Ora speriamo di vincerla e di inziare a combinare qualcosa di buono sul campo.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2018)

Da chi nasce l'azione?


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Agosto 2018)

Gooodoooooooooo !!!!


----------



## 666psycho (25 Agosto 2018)

Gooooool!


----------



## Wildbone (25 Agosto 2018)

Godo. Muti.


----------



## Konrad (25 Agosto 2018)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

*Goooooooooollllllll Calabriaaaaaa*


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2018)

Dai Calabria! E palletta di Biglia, per verità!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

Calabriaaaaaa oddioooo un'azione offensiva con sovrapposizione del terzino!!!! PIANGO


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

E due


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Agosto 2018)

Incredibile


----------



## Ciora (25 Agosto 2018)

Che ridere quelli che sanno solo criticare.

CALABRIA EVVAI!


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Agosto 2018)

e andiamooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Agosto 2018)

Siiiiiii


----------



## Miro (25 Agosto 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ribadisco, Biglia è una cosa grottesca. Cioè non sembra neanche un calciatore ma il primo uomo a caso preso solo per fare numero a calcetto.



Fenomeno vero


----------



## diavolo (25 Agosto 2018)

Bel passaggio di Suso e grandissimo Calabria!


----------



## Konrad (25 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Allora scriviamo daje tutti quanti da qui fino a fine campionato sperando di avere sempre le botte di culo.
> 
> Scusami se provo ad analizzare la squadra nel medio periodo e mi preoccupa vedere un gioco asfittico e sterile.
> Non si può sempre vincere di culo eh?
> ...



gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllll

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllll

DAJE


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Agosto 2018)

il Milan fa schifo, gol sporadici, Borini in campo? ma dove vogliamo andare, esonerare Gattuso!!!

lol


----------



## King of the North (25 Agosto 2018)

Qualcuno dica ad Aron che l’assist è di Suso


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Bene bene


----------



## Victorss (25 Agosto 2018)

Carino il lancio di Biglia eh


----------



## Black (25 Agosto 2018)

Calabriaaaa 

2 tiri 2 gol... godoooo


----------



## chicagousait (25 Agosto 2018)

Gol del terzino


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Calabriaaaaaa oddioooo un'azione offensiva con sovrapposizione del terzino!!!! PIANGO



Pazzesco, finalmente.

Dai forza avanti così!


----------



## ARKANA (25 Agosto 2018)

Grande davidinooooo


----------



## 666psycho (25 Agosto 2018)

Calabria con 2 per mille nel sangue raddoppia!


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

Rino sta umiliando il mortazza


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Il calcio è davvero strano.


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2018)

Qualcuno ha ancora qualcosa da dire dopo questo gol e questa azione? Forse 20 passaggi di fila senza far toccare palla al napoli


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Partita preparata in modo MAGISTRALE.
Grandi ragazzi continuate così!!!!!


----------



## Cataldinho (25 Agosto 2018)

Ahahah goool


----------



## carlocarlo (25 Agosto 2018)

perso il goal.. dazn di *****


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2018)

Pare accusino il colpo


----------



## Wildbone (25 Agosto 2018)

Dobbiamo chiuderla. Io ho più paura di prima, ora.


----------



## Konrad (25 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Rino sta umiliando il mortazza



Non scherzare...siamo fortunati...e stiamo facendo schifo...

Ancellotti professore e Rino ripetente


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2018)

Si, si, Siamo la peggior squadra della terra.....

Per ora mi basta cosí.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2018)

Non sto vedendo la partita, ho visto solo il risultato. Il mortazza è ormai una sentenza per queste partite


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2018)

ok... non scrivo più...


----------



## Wildbone (25 Agosto 2018)

LO SAPEVO. Biglia del cavolo.


Zielinski tanta roba.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Agosto 2018)

Ste cavolate non vanno fatte però...


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ma non troppo strano. Grande Biglia.


----------



## Kaw (25 Agosto 2018)

Abbiamo regalato il gol


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Agosto 2018)

Non ci voleva così...


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2018)

Eccolo lì. Chi ha fatto la ca--ta a centrocampo? Me lo sono perso...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Agosto 2018)

Gol sul solito errore di biglia...


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Agosto 2018)

Biglia è un problema.


----------



## Milanista (25 Agosto 2018)

Brava biglia. bah.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

Dannati passaggini idioti, dannatissimo possesso inutile


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Agosto 2018)

eccallà.


----------



## de sica (25 Agosto 2018)

Pazzesca la stupidaggine fatta.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Eccallà.

Dai basta con sti passaggetti dietro che non siamo in grado.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ridatemi Montolivo


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

oh Zielinski si infoia sempre contro di noi, pazzesco


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Agosto 2018)

Serve qualche cambio.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Borini dopo quel colpo di testa casuale nel primo tempo è assolutamente non pervenuto. Idem Bonaventura a centrocampo, dove siamo completamente dominati.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Pazzesca la stupidaggine fatta.



Fosse la prima...

Quanti ne abbiamo presi lo scorso anno così? Ed ancora non abbiamo imparato...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

Persa


----------



## Wildbone (25 Agosto 2018)

Per me, ragazzi, sta partita finisce male. Questi stavano a terra e per colpa nostra - BIGLIA - si sono rivitalizzati.


----------



## chicagousait (25 Agosto 2018)

Ma perchè sti passaggi idioti?


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2018)

Ma ci vuole tanto a capire che questo azzo di gioco di possesso il Milan NON LO PUO' FARE???


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Agosto 2018)

Bisogna sparigliare il centrocampo con qualche cambio ora. Non aspettare.


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2018)

Rodriguez ha sprecato un cross d'oro per Higuain da solo...


----------



## Konrad (25 Agosto 2018)

Vai Bakayoko


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2018)

Dio ce la mandi buona...


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Tra l’altro la situazione è quella che descrivevo in altri post. Con questo centrocampo, che non è in grado di fare possesso, anche stare sul 2,3 a 0 non ci mette al sicuro.


----------



## Milanista (25 Agosto 2018)

Vediamo sto Baccayoko


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

Forza Bakayoko!!


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2018)

Biglia s'è guadagnato la panca...era scoppiato, per fortuna l'ha tolto. Vediamo 'sto qui adesso che roba è.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Speriamo che Bakayoko faccia bene. Biglia è davvero inguardabile.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Agosto 2018)

biglia deve darsi una svegliata però. 
l'anno scorso un intero girone d'andata buttato, e pure al ritorno non è che abbia fatto faville. 

sveglia o la panca è assicurata.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

Essien e Muntari a centrocampo


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ci stanno allargando la porta.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Madonna che s'è magnato sto somaro, per fortuna


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2018)

Ma su Zielinski solo dov'erano i due neri? Al bar?


----------



## Wildbone (25 Agosto 2018)

Ma come si fa ad avere sempre l'uomo libero al limite...
Sto centrocampo...


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ma come può essere sempre libero sto zielinski


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Boh


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

Minkia che se è magnato Zielinski


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Agosto 2018)

Poteva anche prendersi un thè prima di tirare a momenti...


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Agosto 2018)

Sempre libero sto zilisky


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Higuain giustamente bestemmia. E' isolato lì davanti..


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma ci vuole tanto a capire che questo azzo di gioco di possesso il Milan NON LO PUO' FARE???



A quanto pare si.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Se va avanti cosicosì a gennaio vorrà giustamente levare le tende


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Agosto 2018)

Che palla che aveva dato il Pipita a Borini... mah!


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Sto Allan è un invasato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Higuain giustamente bestemmia. E' isolato lì davanti..




Va a finire che farà gli stessi gol di Kalinic....


----------



## Miro (25 Agosto 2018)

Higuain si starà già pentendo...


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Borini del tutto inutile. Fatto quel colpo di testa casuale, del tutto inutile. Ma castelletto non lo può mettere?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Allan è un invasato



Un demonio


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Agosto 2018)

A Higuain non hanno dato nemmeno mezzo pallone battibile a rete


----------



## Butcher (25 Agosto 2018)

Borini è stupido come la m3rda


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2018)

Non riuscire a coinvolgere Higuain è reato, illecito civile e amministrativo.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2018)

ma andate al dfiavolo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Higuain si starà già pentendo...



"No rescatare me por favor"


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Ma vaffa....

2-2


----------



## chicagousait (25 Agosto 2018)

Abbiamo buttato la partita.


----------



## Butcher (25 Agosto 2018)

Vabè


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

Finita


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2018)

sto ********* slavo sembra Zidane oggi


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Comunque c'era poco da cantar vittoria. Si vedeva che i nostri due gol erano abbastanza casuali


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Altra papera, comunque


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2018)

Ma anche che c**o, però...


----------



## de sica (25 Agosto 2018)

Come buttare un 2-0 e una partita. Pazzesco.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

E quando la prende Donnarumma, 7 milioni all'anno per un portiere mediocre


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ed eccolo fatto. Nemmeno con il 2 a 0 possiamo stare tranquilli. Siamo una provinciale in tutto e per tutto. Ora continuiamo a difendere a 20 metri dalla nostra porta.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Madonna santa sto Donnarumma


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Agosto 2018)

Siamo completamente alle corde purtroppo.


----------



## Pampu7 (25 Agosto 2018)

perdere grazie a 2 imbecilli


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Agosto 2018)

sto paperaro maledetto.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

Zielinski è dai tempi dell'Empoli che non ci fa capire niente


----------



## diavolo (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque c'era poco da cantar vittoria. Si vedeva che i nostri due gol erano abbastanza casuali



Anche i loro...


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque c'era poco da cantar vittoria. Si vedeva che i nostri due gol erano abbastanza casuali



CVD.


Noi non siamo entrati in campo.

E l'unico che può far qualcosa non riceve mai palla.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2018)

Nulla di sorprendente, non si può """giocare""" così e pretendere di vincere.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Agosto 2018)

Facciamo un'altra sfilza di retropassaggi inutili che magari la riprendiamo...


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Mamma mia che roba Higuain, ragazzi.


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Agosto 2018)

Che tristezza vedere Higuain giocare completamente da solo...


----------



## de sica (25 Agosto 2018)

Tutto Gonzalo deve fare. Povero pipita


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Agosto 2018)

Dollarumma ci mette due ore ad andare a terra... Sfida la gravità


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Agosto 2018)

e chi ci casca a comprare sto brocco a 7 mln l'anno ?


----------



## Miro (25 Agosto 2018)

Cioè se ne è portati 4 via come niente...avessimo un qualcuno che lo innescasse...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

Borini decedi per favore

Tutti a guardare Higuain, bravi


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Higuain non avendo esterni veloci che potevano andare in profondità e che si proponessero è stato costretto a fare tutto da solo.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Anche i loro...



Sicuramente. Noi però siamo rintanati. Impauriti. Fin dall'inizio.


----------



## Butcher (25 Agosto 2018)

Borini mongospastico
E Dazon pure


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Potevamo partite in contropiede è ci siamo fermati.... Non capisco


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2018)

Dentro Castelljo per Borini


----------



## Wildbone (25 Agosto 2018)

Io dalla prossima metterei Suso in panca, che ne ha bisogno.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2018)

Al prossimo anno, quando arriveremo di nuovo sesti, bisogna rifare TUTTO il centrocampo. Completamente, dalla A alla Z, perchè il centrocampo del Milan da anni NON ESISTE.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Anche i loro...



Solo che loro hanno fatto altre 30azioni e 15 tiri, noi nulla.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Due regali della difesa...


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2018)

Rivisto, Donnarumma poteva essere più reattivo. Ma quando migliora 'sto Modigliani dei poveri?


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Al prossimo anno, quando arriveremo di nuovo sesti, bisogna rifare TUTTO il centrocampo. Completamente, dalla A alla Z, perchè il centrocampo del Milan da anni NON ESISTE.



Non cambierebbe molto. Il problema principale è in panchina. Ma più in là se ne accorgeranno tutti.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Solo che loro hanno fatto altre 30azioni e 15 tiri, noi nulla.



Il secondo tempo il Napoli ha giocato bene e creato molto, paradossalmente proprio dopo lo 0-2. Nel primo invece avevate criticato troppo, come spesso capita.


----------



## Konrad (25 Agosto 2018)

Speriamo almeno di non retrocedere


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2018)

Rimango perplesso, queste sono le partite che puntualmente il mortazza perde, eravamo 2-0... E' un bene che non riesca a vederla


----------



## Milanista (25 Agosto 2018)

Squadra senza palle, Gattuso ha fallito proprio li dove in teoria avrebbe dovuto eccellere, motivare. 

Tutti impauriti. Qui serve gente con gli attribuiti. Reina dovrebbe essere titolare fisso, almeno ha personalità. Donnarumma non pare un *** e più che dare sicurezza, la toglie.


----------



## Wildbone (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Due regali della difesa...



Esatto. Ci siamo fatti harakiri, per quanto non stessimo giocando bene.


----------



## ARKANA (25 Agosto 2018)

Mi piacerebbe sapere quanti punti ci ha fatto perdere Donnarumma con le sue stro****e


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2018)

Ma il fallo infame arbitro???


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

arbitro ridicolo


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

Valeri devi scoppiare


----------



## de sica (25 Agosto 2018)

Come fai a non dare fallo la?


----------



## diavolo (25 Agosto 2018)

INcredibile fallo da giallo non fischiato sul Pipita


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Valeri disgustoso e higuain allucinante


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

Che razza di bestia Higuain....

Valeri maiale


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2018)

Higuain s'è buttato. Ma aveva fatto una gran giocata.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

Ma passala MALAVENTURA PASSALA


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Agosto 2018)

di sto passo è già tanto se higuain arriva ai 10-15 gol stagionali. 

troppo isolato.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2018)

Higuain è un campione. L'unico che abbiamo.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ecco i limiti di Bonaventura. Aveva un corridoio per Higuain e invece sì è intestardito sulla palla. Azione persa.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2018)

Higuain è 100 categorie sopra Kalimero triste


----------



## Zenos (25 Agosto 2018)

Ma questo pseudo allenatore la 2 punta per vincere la partita quando ha intenzione di metterla?


----------



## Solo (25 Agosto 2018)

Finita.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

Ma Gattuso lo capisce che Higuain non deve stancarsi per il pressing?


----------



## diavolo (25 Agosto 2018)

Per carità


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma questo pseudo allenatore la 2 punta per vincere la partita quando ha intenzione di metterla?



Gattuso non gioca per vincere, ma per non perdere.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Che vergogna.

Gattuso è roba da Lega Pro.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Disastro.

Esonero subito, Gattuso è un demente


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il secondo tempo il Napoli ha giocato bene e creato molto, paradossalmente proprio dopo lo 0-2. Nel primo invece avevate criticato troppo, come spesso capita.



Il primo tempo ha visto il Napoli fare 12 tiri, sfiorando in diverse circostanze il goal. Noi abbiamo tirato 1 volta. Nel primo tempo.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

3-2 Napoli


----------



## chicagousait (25 Agosto 2018)

Incoraggiare Higuain a far cosa, pressing?


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Agosto 2018)

Dobbiamo toccare con mano


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

che tristezza


----------



## Wildbone (25 Agosto 2018)

Non so che dire.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Agosto 2018)

Peccato, è stato bello crederci....


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2018)

Andassero tutti a ca++re. Stacco e saluti. Eravamo su di due, neanche difendere come Cristo comanda. Neanche quello. E' agosto e mi sono già rotto i cosiddetti.


----------



## Butcher (25 Agosto 2018)

Gattuso è un malus terribile


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Agosto 2018)

Ma sto Donnarumma?


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

.
[MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] evita questi post


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

Bravi bravi, lasciate l'unico forte da solo


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2018)

Se perde pure con la Roma via a calci in culo.


----------



## de sica (25 Agosto 2018)

Da 2-0 a 2-3. Che schifezza


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Agosto 2018)

vabbe fuori higuain, non ho parole.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Bakayoko non era il centrocampista che serviva al Milan. E si era detto. No ma ha buoni piedi.


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Agosto 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo toccare con mano



E prendere legnate.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ecco cosa succede se rinunci a giocare a calcio. Torna a Creta va, incapace.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Agosto 2018)

Dedicato a chi dopo il 2 a 0 prendeva in giro quelli che dicevano che giochiamo da schifo...


----------



## __king george__ (25 Agosto 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Gattuso non gioca per vincere, ma per non perdere.



si ma è sempre stato cosi...lo ha anche detto lui varie volte (non in modo cosi diretto ovviamente)


----------



## Milanista (25 Agosto 2018)

Bakayoko da quale barcone è uscito? Al confronto, Kongodbia sembra Vieira.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2018)

Maledetti. E me la prendo con Maldini e Leo. Non hanno avuto il coraggio di fare l'unica cosa giusta, prendere un allenatore. Comunque chi gioca a calcio prima o poi ottiene i risultati. Chi fa anticalcio no.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Agosto 2018)

Già a bastemmiare dalla prima di campionato... Che agonia


----------



## chicagousait (25 Agosto 2018)

Se nn stiamo attenti prendiamo anche il quarto di gol


----------



## ARKANA (25 Agosto 2018)

Madonna Donnarumma scandaloso non dovrebbe giocare manco il lega pro


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Agosto 2018)

Prendetevela pure con Gattuso, ma da lega Pro qui è davvero il centrocampo.


----------



## diavolo (25 Agosto 2018)

A contrastare il cross ci deve andare Romagnoli perché Rodriguez è un asino,siamo in dieci dal fischio d’inizio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Agosto 2018)

Donnarumma non è più un portiere.


----------



## Davidoff (25 Agosto 2018)

Gattuso da cacciare, assurdo che non lo abbiano cambiato. Sta squadra non ha un minimo di gioco offensivo, ora per di più ha perso pure quella parvenza di solidità che aveva l'anno scorso. A vederci non-giocare così sanguinano gli occhi.


----------



## danjr (25 Agosto 2018)

Facciamo proprio schifo


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Maledetti. E me la prendo con Maldini e Leo. Non hanno avuto il coraggio di fare l'unica cosa giusta, prendere un allenatore. Comunque chi gioca a calcio prima o poi ottiene i risultati. Chi fa anticalcio no.



Indipendentemente dal giocare a calcio o meno, un allenatore di Serie A deve conoscere la tattica. E' l'abc.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Dedicato a chi dopo il 2 a 0 prendeva in giro quelli che dicevano che giochiamo da schifo...



Eh... Il brutto è che ci prendiamo spesso.

Facessi figure di melma ma poi le vincessimo le partite sarei più contento.


Invece mi tocca aver ragione e vedere il Milan fallire sotto le mani di uno che è scemo.


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Agosto 2018)

Cominciamo col mai na gioia fin da agosto, mi spiace per chi si è illuso che siamo molto più forti di prima. Qui continuando con sto non gioco non andremo mai da nessuna parte.


----------



## Pampu7 (25 Agosto 2018)

E niente perdiamo altro tempo dietro sti scappati di casa


----------



## de sica (25 Agosto 2018)

Sempre con l'handicap, sempre. Ogni inizio di campionato.


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Agosto 2018)

Abbiamo toccato con mano la vittoria...


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Prendetevela pure con Gattuso, ma da lega Pro qui è davvero il centrocampo.


E lui è il primo colpevole se non ha chiesto giocatori adeguati per cambiarlo. Ma se nella sua idea di calcio è solo contenimento e contropiede, beh che doveva chiedere...


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2018)

Far passare la voglia alla prima giornata.

Fatto.


----------



## Kaw (25 Agosto 2018)

L'anno scorso siamo arrivati sesti, quest'anno non è che abbiamo fatto chissà quale mercato. 
Magari finiamo quinti, ma questo è il livello.
Guardate il centrocampo e i terzini...


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Indipendentemente dal giocare a calcio o meno, un allenatore di Serie A deve conoscere la tattica. E' l'abc.



Ma tralasciando la tattica: come cristo santo si fa ad insistere con l'uscita bassa se vedi che vai costantemente in difficoltà??

Ma scherziamo? Non è tattica quella, è buon senso.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Il tifoso medio del Milan ormai non parla di più calcio.

Parla di simpatie o antipatie...


----------



## Miro (25 Agosto 2018)

Mi aspetto che dalla prossima certi personaggi come Rodriguez e Donnarumma vedano la partita da casa loro.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

E meno male che la preparazione fisica era il punto forte. La squadra di Ancelotti ci sta surclassando. La squadra di Ancelotti, che non hanno mai brillato fisicamente.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Ci prendono a pallonate


----------



## de sica (25 Agosto 2018)

Si tocca con manoh


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il tifoso medio del Milan ormai non parla di più calcio.
> 
> Parla di simpatie o antipatie...



si è provincializzato anche il tifoso medio


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Agosto 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> E meno male che la preparazione fisica era il punto forte. La squadra di Ancelotti ci sta surclassando. La squadra di Ancelotti, che non hanno mai brillato fisicamente.



In effetti è proprio così, che amarezza.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Agosto 2018)

Quando vinci 2 a 0 e con la partita che prende quella piega la devi portare a casa pure se sei il Frosinone, ancora lì state giustificando?


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Indipendentemente dal giocare a calcio o meno, un allenatore di Serie A deve conoscere la tattica. E' l'abc.



Scusami, ma sul secondo e terzo gol che cosa si è sbagliato tatticamente? Sul secondo Bakacoso copre su una zolla del San Paolo come il miglior Abate e sul terzo c'è una palla che sorvola tutta l'area. Loro sono semplicemente superiori.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> si è provincializzato anche il tifoso medio



Hai voglia...


----------



## chicagousait (25 Agosto 2018)

Resta il fatto che per la seconda partita consecutiva il Napoli ribalta la partita


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Agosto 2018)

Bacaccako comunque è inquietante..


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Agosto 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Sempre con l'handicap, sempre. Ogni inizio di campionato.



siamo pieni di handicap, dalla panca, alla porta, al centrocampo. 

PIENI.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Comunque la sconfitta a Napoli può starci, per carità.

Ma adesso bisogna battere per forza la Roma. Non c'è altro risultato.


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (25 Agosto 2018)

Che schifo.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

La prima azione la facciamo all’85esimo.


----------



## Miro (25 Agosto 2018)

Comunque van bene le colpe che si stanno dando a Gattuso e che sono evidenti, ma pensate che con Conte o chi per lui le cose cambiano? il centrocampo e i terzini questi sono.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Agosto 2018)

Higuana abbandonato da solo al suo destino... Ma cosa dio santo aspetta a mettere due punte.... Cosa ?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Agosto 2018)

Bravo comunque laxalt


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2018)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Gattuso è un malus terribile



Mi auguro solo che andrè silva non esploda in spagna perché mi salirebbe il nervoso. E' evidente che Gattuso brucia pure i giocatori di talento col suo modo di fare calcio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

Allan vale più di tutto il nostro centrocampo


----------



## Zenos (25 Agosto 2018)

Dal ciuccio in panca mi aspetto alla prossima laxalt al posto di Borini.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Comunque van bene le colpe che si stanno dando a Gattuso e che sono evidenti, ma pensate che con Conte o chi per lui le cose cambiano? il centrocampo e i terzini questi sono.



Le lacune sottolineate in estate da CHI PARLA DI CALCIO (e non di simpatie e antipatie) sono palesi: allenatore, regista, esterno sinistro che segni.


----------



## de sica (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque la sconfitta a Napoli può starci, per carità.
> 
> Ma adesso bisogna battere per forza la Roma. Non c'è altro risultato.



Si, ma se stai vincendo 2-0 nel secondo tempo, non puoi farti rimontare così. Basta


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

povero Higuain


----------



## kipstar (25 Agosto 2018)

quello che non mi va è che corrono più di noi.....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Comunque van bene le colpe che si stanno dando a Gattuso e che sono evidenti, ma pensate che con Conte o chi per lui le cose cambiano? il centrocampo e i terzini questi sono.



Sicuro al 100%. Neanche un 1% di dubbio, proprio zero


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Higuana abbandonato da solo al suo destino... Ma cosa dio santo aspetta a mettere due punte.... Cosa ?


Cutrone è in campo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> povero Higuain



Che brutta fine...


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le lacune sottolineate in estate da CHI PARLA DI CALCIO (e non di simpatie e antipatie) sono palesi: allenatore, regista, esterno sinistro che segni.



E mezzala sinistra che sappia giocare a calcio e dia sostanza e qualità al gioco.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Mamma mia come giocano questi


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> quello che non mi va è che corrono più di noi.....


È questa la cosa assurda. E si diceva della preparazione di Gattuso. Siamo surclassati fisicamente da una squadra di Ancelotti.


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le lacune sottolineate in estate da CHI PARLA DI CALCIO (e non di simpatie e antipatie) sono palesi: allenatore, regista, esterno sinistro che segni.



.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Comunque van bene le colpe che si stanno dando a Gattuso e che sono evidenti, ma pensate che con Conte o chi per lui le cose cambiano? il centrocampo e i terzini questi sono.



Ma guarda che stiamo tutti parlando di un mercato monco e di un allenatore non in grado.

ESATTAMENTE come lo scorso anno. Ed esattamente come lo scorso anno c'è chi è accecato dall'affetto e o da chissà cosa.

Sappiamo tutti in che modo ridicolo è andata.


Non abbiamo i giocatori? Che almeno mettano alla guida uno capace.
E si. Con Conte le cose andrebbero MOLTO meglio.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Agosto 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Che brutta fine...



È abbastanza scaltro higuain da capire che deve cambiare aria,e a giugno lo fara'.


----------



## Wildbone (25 Agosto 2018)

Si gioca a due tocchi e con gli inserimenti tra le linee di chi dà la palla. Semplice semplice.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2018)

che amarezza... spenta...


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

Sembra una partita dell'anno scorso, con in più Higuain


----------



## Wildbone (25 Agosto 2018)

Kessie un altro che venderei alla svelta.


----------



## Miro (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le lacune sottolineate in estate da CHI PARLA DI CALCIO (e non di simpatie e antipatie) sono palesi: allenatore, regista, esterno sinistro che segni.





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sicuro al 100%. Neanche un 1% di dubbio, proprio zero



Io dubito che un altro allenatore possa trasformare questa squadra. Potrà far rendere qualcuno oltre le sue possibilità, ma il materiale umano resta quello. Cioè non è che Conte trasforma Jose Mauri in Iniesta...


----------



## alexxx19 (25 Agosto 2018)

Che centrocampo imbarazzante


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2018)

Sconfitta comunque strameritata... Non è ammissibile una prestazione del genere. Nulli, molli, senza idee, senza corsa. Ma d'altronde parliamo di una squadra che ancora una volta si è presentata con Borini titolare a Napoli, di che parliamo..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Io dubito che un altro allenatore possa trasformare questa squadra. Potrà far rendere qualcuno oltre le sue possibilità, ma il materiale umano resta quello. Cioè non è che Conte trasforma Jose Mauri in Iniesta...




Conte arriva in champion al 100% con questa squadra e nell'attuale campionato di serie A


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Comunque, ripeto, la sconfitta a Napoli ci sta. E non fatevi fregare dai due gol di vantaggio, che sono stati del tutto casuali.

Ora però bisogna battere la Roma. Altrimenti è meglio cambiare subito. Sennò si fa la fine dell'anno scorso. Ed entriamo in un loop infinito.


----------



## rot-schwarz (25 Agosto 2018)

facciamo propio schifo, passaggi inutili nella nostra parte del campo, donnarumma che non para niente..quest'anno il quarto posto ce lo possiamo sognare..contro la roma se ci portiamo un punto e' gia una vittoria ma non credo che riusciamo a strappare alla roma un punto con questo anticalcio


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Agosto 2018)

Forte Bakaiocoso... Chissà perchè Sarri lo ha mandato via quasi a zero...


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Agosto 2018)

Chi tiene il conto di quanti punti ci farà perdere donnarumma?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

Dannati cessi, non è cambiato un *****, non è cambiato un *****


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> È abbastanza scaltro higuain da capire che deve cambiare aria,e a giugno lo fara'.



Gennaio.
Questo se non cambio qualcosa (qualcuno) se ne va a gennaio. E gli do non ragione, di più.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ecco come si gestisce la palla.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Agosto 2018)

che amarezza.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

Fa malissimo


----------



## Miro (25 Agosto 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Conte arriva in champion al 100% con questa squadra e nell'attuale campionato di serie A



Io francamente ne dubito, e non lo dico per difendere Gattuso o altro anzi. E non per le capacità di Conte, che per me è un top.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, ripeto, la sconfitta a Napoli ci sta. E non fatevi fregare dai due gol di vantaggio, che sono stati del tutto casuali.
> 
> Ora però bisogna battere la Roma. Altrimenti è meglio cambiare subito. Sennò si fa la fine dell'anno scorso. Ed entriamo in un loop infinito.



Per me ci sta se non hai due gol di vantaggio, fosse stato un 3-2 avvenuto diversamente ci stava

Ma due gol di vantaggio DUE


----------



## cris (25 Agosto 2018)

Higuain completamente solo, e sara cosi anche in futuro non avendo degli attaccanti ai suoi lati ma dei centrocampisti.

Pietà


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, ripeto, la sconfitta a Napoli ci sta. E non fatevi fregare dai due gol di vantaggio, che sono stati del tutto casuali.
> 
> Ora però bisogna battere la Roma. Altrimenti è meglio cambiare subito. Sennò si fa la fine dell'anno scorso. Ed entriamo in un loop infinito.



Secondo m siamo già nel loop. Le squadre incomplete nel calcio non funzionano.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2018)

Il Napoli ha giocato il secondo tempo da Napoli ("N" maiuscola) e noi non ci abbiamo più capito una mazza. Troppa poca roba alcuni giocatori, gli atri giocavano a memoria ad un tocco, noi sempre con questo inutile fraseggio da dietro. Male Bacacoso, meglio Laxalt al debutto. Impalpabili Rodriguez e Jack, Suso a tratti irritante. Chala sono certo alzerà un pò la qualità in mezzo al campo, ma non si poteva avere un inizio peggiore.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Agosto 2018)

Avete notato differenze rispetto allo scorso anno? Io no.


----------



## singer (25 Agosto 2018)

Qui il problema vero è l'allenatore, inutile girarci attorno. Abbiamo una squadra che non può permettersi il lusso di venire impostata da un allenatore inadeguato: non abbiamo campioni che possono far vincere da soli la squadra. 
Se non con la Roma non si gioca a calcio come non lo si è fatto stasera, occorre prenderne atto e cambiare prima che sia troppo tardi.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, ripeto, la sconfitta a Napoli ci sta. E non fatevi fregare dai due gol di vantaggio, che sono stati del tutto casuali.
> 
> Ora però bisogna battere la Roma. Altrimenti è meglio cambiare subito. Sennò si fa la fine dell'anno scorso. Ed entriamo in un loop infinito.


Non lo cambiano purtroppo. Mettiamoci il cuore in pace. Quest'anno saranno lacrime e sangue.


----------



## ARKANA (25 Agosto 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Comunque van bene le colpe che si stanno dando a Gattuso e che sono evidenti, ma pensate che con Conte o chi per lui le cose cambiano? il centrocampo e i terzini questi sono.



Ti devo ricordare agli europei dove ci ha portato Conte con giaccherini pelle e Zaza?


----------



## danjr (25 Agosto 2018)

Nemmeno con Inzaghi o con brocchi ho visto una partita così schifosa


----------



## Milanista (25 Agosto 2018)

Il centrocampo è qualcosa di immondo. Ancora. Come sempre negli ultimi 8 anni.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Agosto 2018)

Non si può essere rimontati in questo modo dopo due gol segnati. Il primo gol loro poi è stato un vero e proprio regalo e dopo la seconda rete nostra ci siamo praticamente scansati. Non ci siamo proprio.


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (25 Agosto 2018)

Le inquadrature sul viso di Higuain dicono già tanto...mi sembra un Bonucci bis.


----------



## LadyRoss (25 Agosto 2018)

Come si fa ad essere in vantaggio 2-0 e poi perdere 3-2????
Incredibile è scandaloso direi......


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Comunque, ripeto, la sconfitta a Napoli ci sta*. E non fatevi fregare dai due gol di vantaggio, che sono stati del tutto casuali.
> 
> Ora però bisogna battere la Roma. Altrimenti è meglio cambiare subito. Sennò si fa la fine dell'anno scorso. Ed entriamo in un loop infinito.



No maledizione, non ci sto.

Sarebbe ora che anche una sconfitta col Napoli diventasse una catastrofe, invece sembra che possa passare.
Abbiamo dopo Ronaldo il miglior calciatore del campionato in campo. E non l'abbiamo praticamente mai fatto giocare davvero.


Non ci sto.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, ripeto, la sconfitta a Napoli ci sta. E non fatevi fregare dai due gol di vantaggio, che sono stati del tutto casuali.
> 
> Ora però bisogna battere la Roma. Altrimenti è meglio cambiare subito. Sennò si fa la fine dell'anno scorso. Ed entriamo in un loop infinito.



Premesso che sono d'accordo con te, ma siamo già in un loop infinito.

Arriviamo sesti ---> "Tizio non viene perchè non facciamo la Champions" "Non ci sono gli introiti della Champions" "Dobbiamo fare la squadra per arrivare in Champions" ----> Mercato monco ----> Arriviamo sesti.

Così ogni anno.


----------



## LadyRoss (25 Agosto 2018)

A personalità stiamo a zero...........


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Agosto 2018)

Sembra di rivedere il Milan di Montella, terribile


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Agosto 2018)

Psicologicamente ci costerà molto non aver giocato la prima col Genoa, alla quarta giornata saremo a zero punti e sarà già virtualmente tutto finito...


----------



## Comic Sans (25 Agosto 2018)

Una delle partite del milan più brutte che abbia mai visto. Una cosa da mezza classifica di serie B, forse...
Non serve neanche fare commenti sui singoli, anzi... uno sì: povero Higuain.

Agghiacciante è dire poco. Chi osasse salvare qualcosa di questa partita sarebbe da ricovero.

Busogna assolutamente darsi una bella svegliata.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> No maledizione, non ci sto.
> 
> Sarebbe ora che anche una sconfitta col Napoli diventasse una catastrofe, invece sembra che possa passare.
> Abbiamo dopo Ronaldo il miglior calciatore del campionato in campo. E non l'abbiamo praticamente mai fatto giocare davvero.
> ...



Vero, ma bisogna anche vedere (E LA DIRIGENZA LO SAPEVA) che dietro Higuain c'è il nulla. Il centrocampo del Milan non è un centrocampo all'altezza, è un centrocampo da media classifica.


----------



## The P (25 Agosto 2018)

Ennesima stagione con squadra incompleta e allenatore non all'altezza.

Non si può iniziare con Borini e poi mettere Laxalt attacante. Dai un vantaggio psicologico all'avversario. Ma che cavolo!


----------



## Zenos (25 Agosto 2018)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Abbiamo toccato con mano la vittoria...





alcyppa ha scritto:


> No maledizione, non ci sto.
> 
> Sarebbe ora che anche una sconfitta col Napoli diventasse una catastrofe, invece sembra che possa passare.
> Abbiamo dopo Ronaldo il miglior calciatore del campionato in campo. E non l'abbiamo praticamente mai fatto giocare davvero.
> ...



Concordo,ogni anno e ma il Napoli lo scorso anno ha fatto 91 punti...e ma il Napoli ha la squadra collaudata....ogni santo anno. Basta,non se ne può più di questa mediocrità.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Agosto 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Una delle partite del milan più brutte che abbia mai visto. Una cosa da mezza classifica di serie B, forse...
> Non serve neanche fare commenti sui singoli, anzi... uno sì: povero Higuain.
> 
> Agghiacciante è dire poco. Chi osasse salvare qualcosa di questa partita sarebbe da ricovero.
> ...



Ma che partita hai visto ?


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Agosto 2018)

Higuain preso come centrocampista poi, impossibile da vedere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Agosto 2018)

Chissà cosa starà pensando Higuain.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Avete notato differenze rispetto allo scorso anno? Io no.



è sembrata una partita dell'anno scorso

se vogliamo credere che la squadra della scorsa stagione, allenatore compreso, necessitasse solo di una grande prima punta per sistemare i problemi, direi che stasera ci siano state molte risposte (Higuain si è dimostrato impotente).


----------



## cris (25 Agosto 2018)

Giochimo con un 4-5-1, non e cambiato niente dall anno scorso. higuain da solo la davanti non puo fare i miracoli.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Sembra di rivedere il Milan di Montella, terribile



Roba ampiamente prevista vedendo gli ultimi tre mesi del Milan di Gattuso dell'anno scorso. Ma ha fatto il miracolo, ha fatto benissimo ecc...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Agosto 2018)

Per me siamo peggio dello scorso anno. Non abbiamo giocato a calcio. Gol casuali. Non abbiamo uno straccio di gioco non riusciamo a fare nemmeno i passaggi più semplici.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che partita hai visto ?



No dai Lollo, non dirmi che 'sto Milan ti ha convinto...

Per favore, non anche tu...


----------



## 7vinte (25 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che partita hai visto ?



.


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2018)

Ci sta di perdere a Napoli. Ma non quando vinci due a zero, non perche ridai fiducia per una ingenuita all'altra squadra.


----------



## Pivellino (25 Agosto 2018)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Il centrocampo è qualcosa di immondo. Ancora. Come sempre negli ultimi 8 anni.



E senza centrocampo fai poco.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

Se biglia non fa quella boiata la vinciamo noi. Abbiamo fatto due gol da squadra vera. Ma quando finisce così vuol dire già che anche questa stagione non è destino


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il Napoli ha giocato il secondo tempo da Napoli ("N" maiuscola) e noi non ci abbiamo più capito una mazza. Troppa poca roba alcuni giocatori, gli atri giocavano a memoria ad un tocco, noi sempre con questo inutile fraseggio da dietro. Male Bacacoso, meglio Laxalt al debutto. Impalpabili Rodriguez e Jack, Suso a tratti irritante. Chala sono certo alzerà un pò la qualità in mezzo al campo, ma non si poteva avere un inizio peggiore.



Nel campionato ghanese ce ne sono a decine come Bakayoko...
Non mi era mai parso un granché, ma come regista basso è impresentabile.


----------



## LadyRoss (25 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Chissà cosa starà pensando Higuain.



“Chi me l’ha fatto fare?…”


----------



## Ambrole (25 Agosto 2018)

Bene, adesso mi dite, dopo che abbiamo speso una vagonata di soldi per higuain, COSA CE NE FACCIAMO?????? Non gli arriverà mezzo pallone utile in tutto il campionato!! Ci rimetteremo una fortuna. Potevi prendere con quei soldi, tre giocatori giovani sui quali investire per tentare l'attacco alla Champions il prossimo anno


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se biglia non fa quella boiata la vinciamo noi. Abbiamo fatto due gol da squadra vera. Ma quando finisce così vuol dire già che anche questa stagione non è destino



La boiata è di Musacchio comunque, non di Biglia.


----------



## Milanista (25 Agosto 2018)

E una delle cose più inquietanti è che la tanto agognata riserva di quel cesso di Biglia... è più cesso di lui.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Concordo,ogni anno e ma il Napoli lo scorso anno ha fatto 91 punti...e ma il Napoli ha la squadra collaudata....ogni santo anno. Basta,non se ne può più di questa mediocrità.



Credo che il sassuolo abbia più vittore col Napoli di noi... Perdere dopo che stai vincendo due a zero non ci sta, soprattutto per uno che pratica il calcio per non perdere è un paradosso!


----------



## Lambro (25 Agosto 2018)

La sensazione di fragilità è sempre presente, già col madrid in amichevole avevo visto come sia facile bucarci, quante disattenzioni quanta pressapochezza, quanta poca cattiveria nel giocare ogni pallone, perchè al giorno d'oggi devi giocare ogni santo pallone come fosse l'ultimo della tua vita.
Invece sul 2 a 0 ho visto un tacco di suso senza senso e un passaggino allucinante di musacchio per biglia stramarcato da dietro che ci è poi costato il 2 a 1.
Zelinski sempre solo al limite dell'area, imbarazzante nella prima occasione dove solissimo ci grazia.
Allucinante Calabria che si perde Mertens sul gol del 3 a 2.
Ma cmq il passo la gamba la velocità, la cattiveria la grinta l'applicazione feroce sono tutte Sarriane, il Napoli le ha ancora tutte belle presenti.
Non ha i nomi ultra, ma ha tantissimi giocatori forti veloci e sarrizzati.
Povero Milan, ancora una volta nelle mani di un povero cristo, prima inzaghi poi mihajlovic , poi montella infine gattuso.
Tutte mezze calzette che non han combinato quasi nulla in carriera a parte il napoletano.
MA si puo' prendere un giocatore come Bakayoko?
Chi sa di calcio sa benissimo che sto giocatore non ci serve a niente di niente.

Siamo lo stesso identico milan di montella, retropass come se non ci fosse un domani, la squadra RECORD credo al mondo di retropassaggi, pretesa di cominciare sempre e comunque l'azione dalla nostra area di rigore, anche rischiando di prendere gol come se niente fosse, ma tanto in questo gioco non contano i gol conta iniziare l'azione dalla nostra area di rigore perchè fa' fico ,fa' guardiola, fa' barcellona anche quando hai dei fabbri come terzini e come centrocampisti.

Avevo una voglia smisurata di Milan ,dopo aver saltato la prima partita, temevo Napoli ovviamente ma dopo il 2 a o mi son detto dai che qui puo' cambiare tutto.
Invece Amarezza allo stato puro.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Agosto 2018)

Rino Higuain troppo avanti..la prossima lo vedrei bene terzino...tutti a noi sto immondi tutti cristo tutti...lui e sto catenaccio di melma...vatteneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ispanicojon7 (25 Agosto 2018)

Come gia' ampiamento detto il solo gonzalo non bastava , non basta e non bastera' ..., potra' risolverti qualche partita ma alla lunga non incidera' tanto non essendo supportato e servito a dovere
Il problema non e' solo la mancaza di gioco ma sopratutto la mancanza di giocatori di livello , purtroppo giochiamo con delle riserve , aime' speravo almeno in un pareggio ma nada de nada.
Per me 4 posto utopia pura.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Agosto 2018)

Ho poche cose da dire, se non Lucas Biglia


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Agosto 2018)

che roba immonda. Che schifo. Il Tiki Taka nella nostra area. Ma che schifezza è? Bakayoko veramente scarso e lo avevo preannunciato che era un bidone


----------



## Comic Sans (25 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che partita hai visto ?


No, vabbeh. Dai. Io capisco che i “veri tifosi” non devono mai criticare la squadra e dire sempre che siamo i più forti e siamo i più belli, ma qui si esagera...
Dimmi te una cosa non dico buona, ma almeno non imbarazzante che hai visto stasera.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> “Chi me l’ha fatto fare?…”



Occhio che io l'ho detto il giorno in cui l'abbiamo preso.. con squadre più abbordabili i suoi goal li farà comunque, ma io fin dall'inizio ho detto che lui fa un solo anno con noi...


----------



## CM Milan (25 Agosto 2018)

Che tristezza questa squadra... seguire la squadra che amo ridotta così mi fa un male... tanta amarezza... il napoli è più forte del Milan...non ci sono dubbi... ma perdere in questo modo, giocare in questo modo non si può.


----------



## Ambrole (25 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> No dai Lollo, non dirmi che 'sto Milan ti ha convinto...
> 
> Per favore, non anche tu...



Non penso, al di là del risultato, che qualcuno nell' universo possa essere soddisfatto della prestazione!! Partita penosa


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2018)

Il calcio non sarà una scienza esatta ma una cosa è certa: se giochi a calcio hai molta più probabilità di vincere le partite, viceversa se fai anticalcio difficilmente le vinci o ottieni grandi risultati sul lungo periodo. Per vincere servono I campioni e l'allenatore. Se non hai i primi devi per forza avere il secondo, che tramite il gioco di squadra e le idee sopperisce alle lacune organiche. Se hai i campioni puoi permetterti di avere un allenatore normale(vedi la Juve). Non si scappa.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> La sensazione di fragilità è sempre presente, già col madrid in amichevole avevo visto come sia facile bucarci, quante disattenzioni quanta pressapochezza, quanta poca cattiveria nel giocare ogni pallone, perchè al giorno d'oggi devi giocare ogni santo pallone come fosse l'ultimo della tua vita.
> Invece sul 2 a 0 ho visto un tacco di suso senza senso e un passaggino allucinante di musacchio per biglia stramarcato da dietro che ci è poi costato il 2 a 1.
> Zelinski sempre solo al limite dell'area, imbarazzante nella prima occasione dove solissimo ci grazia.
> Allucinante Calabria che si perde Mertens sul gol del 3 a 2.
> ...



Erroraccio di Calabria, hai ragione.

Anche Musacchio male, non mi convince in coppia con Romagnoli. E per carità, basta Rodriguez.


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Agosto 2018)

O si cambia qualcosa subito o sarà un'altra stagione buttata come sempre,pare di vivere dentro un film già visto da cui non si può uscire, una specie di Jumanji calcistica...  E se l'anno prossimo Higuain facesse le valigie non mi stupirei.


----------



## Garrincha (25 Agosto 2018)

]



Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, ripeto, la sconfitta a Napoli ci sta. E non fatevi fregare dai due gol di vantaggio, che sono stati del tutto casuali.
> 
> Ora però bisogna battere la Roma. Altrimenti è meglio cambiare subito. Sennò si fa la fine dell'anno scorso. Ed entriamo in un loop infinito.



L'esonero è certo, il quando è quello che farà la differenza per la posizione finale in classifica ma a Roma non lo cambiano, tra cinque o sei partite quando il Milan avrà fatto si e no quattro punti


----------



## claudiop77 (25 Agosto 2018)

Anche sul 2-0 me lo sentivo che non avremmo vinto.
90 minuti di non gioco da parte nostra con due soli lampi di luce che hanno portato i goal.
Spero sia solo pesantezza di gambe, altrimenti la vedo nera... ok eravamo contro il Napoli ma non mi è sembrato uno squadrone.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se biglia non fa quella boiata la vinciamo noi. Abbiamo fatto due gol da squadra vera. Ma quando finisce così vuol dire già che anche questa stagione non è destino


Abbiamo giocato 90 minuti da squadra di serie B, costantemente dentro la nostra metà campo. Meritavamo di perdere, è giusto così. Altro che “non è destino”. Questo è il destino cui ti porta un allenatore incapace e inadeguato, con un vocabolario da seconda elementare. È milanista? Non me ne frega niente, io voglio tornare a vincere.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> La sensazione di fragilità è sempre presente, già col madrid in amichevole avevo visto come sia facile bucarci, quante disattenzioni quanta pressapochezza, quanta poca cattiveria nel giocare ogni pallone, perchè al giorno d'oggi devi giocare ogni santo pallone come fosse l'ultimo della tua vita.
> Invece sul 2 a 0 ho visto un tacco di suso senza senso e un passaggino allucinante di musacchio per biglia stramarcato da dietro che ci è poi costato il 2 a 1.
> Zelinski sempre solo al limite dell'area, imbarazzante nella prima occasione dove solissimo ci grazia.
> Allucinante Calabria che si perde Mertens sul gol del 3 a 2.
> ...



Ehehehe eccoci qui.

"No, ma a Madrid abbiamo fatto benissimo! Grande Milan!!!".

Boh. Io non riesco a capacitarmi.


----------



## de sica (25 Agosto 2018)

Cacciare questo incompetente e prendere subito Conte.


----------



## LadyRoss (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Occhio che io l'ho detto il giorno in cui l'abbiamo preso.. con squadre più abbordabili i suoi goal li farà comunque, ma io fin dall'inizio ho detto che lui fa un solo anno con noi...



La cosa peggiore è che la squadra non ha personalità....ad un certo punto dovrebbe uscire l’orgoglio, non Ci abbiamo nemmeno provato...alla fine sembravamo dei pulcini bagnati....


----------



## Comic Sans (25 Agosto 2018)

Ma errori da campetto, uno dietro l’altro.


----------



## CM Milan (25 Agosto 2018)

Signori...siamo da 5-6 posto...questa è la nostra realtà purtroppo.


----------



## danjr (25 Agosto 2018)

“Pena” è l’unica parola che mi viene in mente.


----------



## impero rossonero (25 Agosto 2018)

io so che ho sofferto tutta la partita ... anche sul 2 a 0 si capiva come sarebbe andata a finire... sembrava di vedere milan liverpool ... non c'e' nessun gioco ... andiamo avanti cosi ? arriviamo decimi... se va bene ...


----------



## Pampu7 (25 Agosto 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> La sensazione di fragilità è sempre presente, già col madrid in amichevole avevo visto come sia facile bucarci, quante disattenzioni quanta pressapochezza, quanta poca cattiveria nel giocare ogni pallone, perchè al giorno d'oggi devi giocare ogni santo pallone come fosse l'ultimo della tua vita.
> Invece sul 2 a 0 ho visto un tacco di suso senza senso e un passaggino allucinante di musacchio per biglia stramarcato da dietro che ci è poi costato il 2 a 1.
> Zelinski sempre solo al limite dell'area, imbarazzante nella prima occasione dove solissimo ci grazia.
> Allucinante Calabria che si perde Mertens sul gol del 3 a 2.
> ...



Sottoscrivo tutto


----------



## Pivellino (25 Agosto 2018)

Ma solo io sul 2:0 avevo netta la sensazione che fosse un risultato bugiardo e casuale?


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Partita che praticamente ha mostrato lo stesso Milan dello scorso anno. Squadra spesso sulla propria trequarti, con Higuain a 70 metri dalla porta avversaria. E squadra che in ripartenza, non avendo ali e mezzali veloci in transizione lasciava isolato il proprio centravanti. Gioco offensivo praticamente nullo. In più anche fisicametne siamo stati sovrastati. E meno male che la preparazione doveva fare la differenza.

Donnarumma 5 - Incerto con i piedi, nelle uscite, e anche tra i pali. Come dicevo, non basta la serenità. Deve essere allenato nei fondamentali.
Calabria 5 - A parte il goal, partita difensivamente oscena.
Musacchio 6 - Partita decente
Romagnoli 6 - Partita decente
Rodriguez 5,5 - Partita mediocre, ma meglio di Calabria.

Kessie 5 - Ampliamente sottotono
Biglia 4 - Giocatore del tutto inutile. 20 milioni per un 31enne che non ci ha dato presente, ne ci darà futuro.
Bonaventura 6 - A parte il goal, centrocampista del tutto inutile. Nel corso della partita sono emersi tutti suoi limiti, come quel passaggio che poteva fare per Higuain che lo avrebbe portato davanti al portiere, ma ovviamente si è intestardito e palla persa. Contributo al giro palla: 0

Suso 5 - A parte l'assist per Calabria, non pervenuto.
Higuain 6 - Completamente isolato, ma giocatore superiore.
Borini 5 - A parte il colpo di testa casuale con cui fa l'assist, non da Nessun apporto alla partita.

Bakayoko 5 - Non era il centrocampista che serviva. E lo si sapeva. Bastava averlo seguito.
Laxalt 6 - Qualcosa prova a fare.
Cutrone 5 - Non pervenuto.

Gattuso 4 - Squadra con mentalità da provinciale, a 70 metri dalla porta avversaria. 0 gioco offensivo. Nessuna capacità di rotazione della palla, ne ha provveduto a chiedere dei centrocampisti che potessero far rotazione della palla. Siamo stati fisicamente sovrastati da una squadra di Ancelotti.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Roba ampiamente prevista vedendo gli ultimi tre mesi del Milan di Gattuso dell'anno scorso. Ma ha fatto il miracolo, ha fatto benissimo ecc...



Escludendo le prime agghiaccianti partite di Gattuso, l'equivoco in cui cadono alcuni sul segmentino da terzo posto della scorsa stagione, è che quella media punti era dovuta principalmente ai risultati raccolti tra gennaio e febbraio.

Dopo la prima gara con l'Arsenal, era cominciato il calo di risultati e prestazioni. 
Il rischio di continuare con Gattuso era di riprendere esattamente da dove si era lasciato, con quel Milan disordinato e scadente visto da marzo a maggio, e purtroppo la partita di stasera ha dimostrato proprio questo.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Ma solo io sul 2:0 avevo netta la sensazione che fosse un risultato bugiardo e casuale?



Lo abbiamo scritto praticamente quasi tutti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> No dai Lollo, non dirmi che 'sto Milan ti ha convinto...
> 
> Per favore, non anche tu...



Io per 60’ mi sono divertito e ho visto un buon Milan . Poi se vogliamo attaccarci a tutto è un altro discorso


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> La sensazione di fragilità è sempre presente, già col madrid in amichevole avevo visto come sia facile bucarci, quante disattenzioni quanta pressapochezza, quanta poca cattiveria nel giocare ogni pallone, perchè al giorno d'oggi devi giocare ogni santo pallone come fosse l'ultimo della tua vita.
> Invece sul 2 a 0 ho visto un tacco di suso senza senso e un passaggino allucinante di musacchio per biglia stramarcato da dietro che ci è poi costato il 2 a 1.
> Zelinski sempre solo al limite dell'area, imbarazzante nella prima occasione dove solissimo ci grazia.
> Allucinante Calabria che si perde Mertens sul gol del 3 a 2.
> ...



Dici molte cose giuste.

Bakayoko anche io non l'ho mai capito sinceramente come acquisto, mi è sempre parso inadeguato e si capisce in pochi minuti perché il Chelsea lo abbia scaricato.

Comunque al di là di tutto, si vede a occhio nudo una differenza abissale nella qualità tra noi e il Napoli, parlo proprio di qualità tecnica. Una categoria di differenza.

L'allenatore per me può fare ben poco, è proprio questione di capacità, ma mi pare di capire che il mio pensiero differisca dalla maggioranza per cui probabilmente sbaglio io...


----------



## Milanista (25 Agosto 2018)

Se Gattuso non trasmette grinta, allora a che serve? Considerando che non credo abbia altro da insegnare.


----------



## gheorghehagi (25 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Per me siamo peggio dello scorso anno. Non abbiamo giocato a calcio. Gol casuali. Non abbiamo uno straccio di gioco non riusciamo a fare nemmeno i passaggi più semplici.



manca qualcuno o qualcosa che rifornisca con continuità le punte...e non il solito suso
manca imprevedibilità data dalle verticalizzazioni
secondo me gattuso ha sbagliato il cambio bakayoko-biglia, impostando una mediana alla "new holland"


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Per me, la state facendo troppo tragica.

Sul 2-0 per noi si vedeva che non c'era comunque partita. Ripeto, non fatevi fregare dai due gol di vantaggio.

La prova del 9 sarà venerdì con la Rometta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se biglia non fa quella boiata la vinciamo noi. Abbiamo fatto due gol da squadra vera. Ma quando finisce così vuol dire già che anche questa stagione non è destino



La colpa non è solo di Biglia, ma di chi ha imposto alla squadra di ripartire SEMPRE palla a terra dal vertice basso del centrocampo nei pressi dell'area di rigore.
E' un sistema che paga solo se hai un fuoriclasse totale nel ruolo, ed anche in quel caso, quando la squadra avversaria capisce il gioco, spesso si rischia di perdere palla perché il vertice basso finisce per essere raddoppiato ogni volta.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ehehehe eccoci qui.
> 
> "No, ma a Madrid abbiamo fatto benissimo! Grande Milan!!!".
> 
> Boh. Io non riesco a capacitarmi.



Esatto. Mi ricordo che in quella partita in pochi ci siamo azzardati a criticare l prestazione, che non differiva per nulla dall'anno scorso e al solito, i carpentieri del Gattusismo si sono scagliato ferocemente. Il Milan è mediocre ma i tifosi non sono da meno.


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Agosto 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> La sensazione di fragilità è sempre presente, già col madrid in amichevole avevo visto come sia facile bucarci, quante disattenzioni quanta pressapochezza, quanta poca cattiveria nel giocare ogni pallone, perchè al giorno d'oggi devi giocare ogni santo pallone come fosse l'ultimo della tua vita.
> Invece sul 2 a 0 ho visto un tacco di suso senza senso e un passaggino allucinante di musacchio per biglia stramarcato da dietro che ci è poi costato il 2 a 1.
> Zelinski sempre solo al limite dell'area, imbarazzante nella prima occasione dove solissimo ci grazia.
> Allucinante Calabria che si perde Mertens sul gol del 3 a 2.
> ...



Concordo pienamente.


----------



## Salina (25 Agosto 2018)

Voti giusti ma 5 anche per higuain


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2018)

E' la nostra partita di esordio e già ho mal di testa.


----------



## markjordan (25 Agosto 2018)

dite quel che volete ma montolivo e' meglio di questi
centrocampo inesistente


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Agosto 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> No, vabbeh. Dai. Io capisco che i “veri tifosi” non devono mai criticare la squadra e dire sempre che siamo i più forti e siamo i più belli, ma qui si esagera...
> Dimmi te una cosa non dico buona, ma almeno non imbarazzante che hai visto stasera.



Cambia sport, per 60’ è stato un bel Milan . Se non fa la stupidata Biglia la vinciamo


----------



## ispanicojon7 (25 Agosto 2018)

Inutile invocare conte mago merlino o affini.., non cambierebbe grosso modo nulla.., senza veri titolari non si va da nessuna parte .
Ma vi rendete conto delle lacune presenti in rosa ? 
Ti puoi comprare anche un ferrari mettendo alla guida il vettel di turno ma senza gomme non vai lontano...


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per me, la state facendo troppo tragica.
> 
> Sul 2-0 per noi si vedeva che non c'era comunque partita. Ripeto, non fatevi fregare dai due gol di vantaggio.
> 
> La prova del 9 sarà venerdì con la Rometta.



Perderemo. Noi soffriamo le squadre veloci e che giocano sulle fasce.


----------



## CM Milan (25 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io per 60’ mi sono divertito e ho visto un buon Milan . Poi se vogliamo attaccarci a tutto è un altro discorso



Lollo beato te che ti sei divertito... io ero contento per i due gol fatti... e basta. Siamo poca roba al momento. Spero di esser smentito già dalla prossima con la Roma ms la vedo dura.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (25 Agosto 2018)

Sempre e solo figure di *****
Non ce la faccio più


----------



## Beppe85 (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per me, la state facendo troppo tragica.
> 
> Sul 2-0 per noi si vedeva che non c'era comunque partita. Ripeto, non fatevi fregare dai due gol di vantaggio.
> 
> La prova del 9 sarà venerdì con la Rometta.



Concordo in pieno. Con un po' di fortuna avremmo pure potuto vincere, venerdì vedremo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Agosto 2018)

Fine agosto... Sto già pensando alla prossima stagione. Madre santa non se ne esce più.. vado in cantina a prendere la corda


----------



## 1972 (25 Agosto 2018)

tranquilli rega', adesso ce pensano leo e paolo.........


----------



## Ambrole (25 Agosto 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Cacciare questo incompetente e prendere subito Conte.


E poi?? Quando hai conte?? La squadra è stata costruita MALISSIMO!!!! Leonardo è un danno. Anche questo anno manca la cosa che più serve: VELOCITÀ SULLE FASCE!!!!! è quella che ti fa vincere le partite. Soprattutto se nella tua squadra la qualità latita. Non serviva una prima punta, serviva cedere suso e prendete due veri esterni


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Agosto 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Concordo in pieno. Con un po' di fortuna avremmo pure potuto vincere, venerdì vedremo



Siete seri o lo fate apposta ?


----------



## 7vinte (25 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cambia sport, per 60’ è stato un bel Milan . Se non fa la stupidata Biglia la vinciamo



Esatto


----------



## Tobi (25 Agosto 2018)

Come buttare nel cesso una vittoria comunque casuale.

Sugli esterni ed a centrocampo ci hanno letteralmente stuprato. Per tutta la partita.
Schemi, inserimenti, possesso palla, verticalizzazioni = Carlo Ancelotti

Certo avere Hamsik,Zienliski ed Allan al posto di Biglia Kessie Bonaventura aiuta ma adesso che si prenda una decisione, basta con questo modulo!


----------



## Pit96 (25 Agosto 2018)

È comunque la prima partita che facciamo. Ci può stare perdere fuori casa col Napoli. La squadra era quella dell'anno scorso a parte un Higuain isolato. 
Con Calha e l'inserimento di Castillejo al posto di Borini la manovra offensiva può (deve) migliorare. Ma non fasciamoci la testa per la prima partita. L'inter ha perso con il Sassuolo, la Lazio ha perso le prime due. Certo, bisogna migliorare


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ehehehe eccoci qui.
> 
> "No, ma a Madrid abbiamo fatto benissimo! Grande Milan!!!".
> 
> Boh. Io non riesco a capacitarmi.



Ricordo ancora Suso che su Instagram diceva "Serata da Milan" quando avevamo perso 3-1...


----------



## odasensei (25 Agosto 2018)

Rino il 433 non lo possiamo fare, fai la difesa a 3 e puntiamo sulle ripartenze degli esterni (Laxalt e Calabria vanno pure bene, per ora)
E accendi qualche cero a Biglia che stasera uscito lui siamo spariti a centrocampo


----------



## 7vinte (25 Agosto 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> E poi?? Quando hai conte?? La squadra è stata costruita MALISSIMO!!!!* Leonardo è un danno. *Anche questo anno manca la cosa che più serve: VELOCITÀ SULLE FASCE!!!!! è quella che ti fa vincere le partite. Soprattutto se nella tua squadra la qualità latita. Non serviva una prima punta, serviva cedere suso e prendete due veri esterni


----------



## The P (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per me, la state facendo troppo tragica.
> 
> Sul 2-0 per noi si vedeva che non c'era comunque partita. Ripeto, non fatevi fregare dai due gol di vantaggio.
> 
> La prova del 9 sarà venerdì con la Rometta.



altro che rometta. Zero aspettative, è una squadra superioriore in tutto. Dagli interpreti all'allenatore.


----------



## el_gaucho (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, ripeto, la sconfitta a Napoli ci sta. E non fatevi fregare dai due gol di vantaggio, che sono stati del tutto casuali.
> 
> Ora però bisogna battere la Roma. Altrimenti è meglio cambiare subito. Sennò si fa la fine dell'anno scorso. Ed entriamo in un loop infinito.



D’accordissimo sull’analisi della Partita. Gol casuali e assenza di gioco.
Ma con lo stesso allenatore sulla panchina non vedo come si possa vincere contro la Roma.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> La cosa peggiore è che la squadra non ha personalità....ad un certo punto dovrebbe uscire l’orgoglio, non Ci abbiamo nemmeno provato...alla fine sembravamo dei pulcini bagnati....



Il Napoli è nettamente superiore come singoli e come squadra, sebbene non so perché tutti li sottovalutino... Boh.

Alla lunga la loro qualità è emersa e il divario si è visto. Finché siamo rimasti compatti e ordinati abbiamo retto, poi siamo crollati.
Dura da ammettere ma il Napoli è semplicemente più forte.


----------



## gabuz (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, ripeto, la sconfitta a Napoli ci sta. E non fatevi fregare dai due gol di vantaggio, che sono stati del tutto casuali.
> 
> Ora però bisogna battere la Roma. Altrimenti è meglio cambiare subito. Sennò si fa la fine dell'anno scorso. Ed entriamo in un loop infinito.



.


----------



## Pampu7 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ora voglio sentire paolo ma soprattutto leo su gattuso


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Agosto 2018)

Onesta partita fino al 2-0.. chiusi e cinici come va fatto a napoli. Purtroppo l’orrore di biglia ha stravolto la partita.. da quel momento abbiamo giocato con la convinzione che prima o poi avrebbero pareggiato e vinto.. e così è stato. Peccato, morale a terra.
Peró ragazzi non facciamo gli interisti...


----------



## 666psycho (25 Agosto 2018)

abbiamo perso, però giocavamo a napoli, contro la squadra che l'anno scorso ha fatto 91 punti. Molto deluso, si poteva gestire meglio il 2 a 0. Il gol del 2 a 1 ha dato corraggio al napoli, ed era un gol evitabile. ripeto abbiamo perso a Napoli, non facciamo subito drammi, prendiamo il poco di positivo che c'é stato e andiamo avanti...


----------



## gabuz (25 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se biglia non fa quella boiata la vinciamo noi. Abbiamo fatto due gol da squadra vera. Ma quando finisce così vuol dire già che anche questa stagione non è destino



L'errore è di Musacchio. Che cavolo di palla gli ha dato?? Non c'era modo di proteggerla


----------



## Garrincha (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per me, la state facendo troppo tragica.
> 
> Sul 2-0 per noi si vedeva che non c'era comunque partita. Ripeto, non fatevi fregare dai due gol di vantaggio.
> 
> La prova del 9 sarà venerdì con la Rometta.



La Roma non è inferiore al Napoli, a meno di eventi straordinari non c'è comunque partita


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Ma solo io sul 2:0 avevo netta la sensazione che fosse un risultato bugiardo e casuale?



no, assolutamente!

ci era andata di fondo due volte, e a quel punto o fai di tutto per sfruttare il doppio vantaggio oppure ti becchi la rimonta, come infatti è successo


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> E poi?? Quando hai conte?? La squadra è stata costruita MALISSIMO!!!! Leonardo è un danno. Anche questo anno manca la cosa che più serve: VELOCITÀ SULLE FASCE!!!!! è quella che ti fa vincere le partite. Soprattutto se nella tua squadra la qualità latita. Non serviva una prima punta, serviva cedere suso e prendete due veri esterni



Beh dai senza tempo e senza soldi... Le colpe di Leonardo sono relative.


----------



## Pivellino (25 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cambia sport, per 60’ è stato un bel Milan . Se non fa la stupidata Biglia la vinciamo



Lollo noi eravamo quelli in rossonero


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> E poi?? Quando hai conte?? La squadra è stata costruita MALISSIMO!!!! Leonardo è un danno. Anche questo anno manca la cosa che più serve: VELOCITÀ SULLE FASCE!!!!! è quella che ti fa vincere le partite. Soprattutto se nella tua squadra la qualità latita. Non serviva una prima punta, serviva cedere suso e prendete due veri esterni


È vero che manca la qualità, ma con quel budget cosa pensavi di fare? Qui serve parecchia fortuna nel dover scovare qualcuno forte senza spendere molto. Il mercato importante è stato fatto l’anno scorso, ma Mirabelli ha riempito la squadra di terzini (scarsi), difensori centralie centrocampisti dai piedi quadrati. Quest’anno in venti giorni Leo ha messo le toppe, cercando di accontentare Gattuso che ha chiesto l’ennesimo scarparo a centrocampo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> abbiamo perso, però giocavamo a napoli, contro la squadra che l'anno scorso ha fatto 91 punti. Molto deluso, si poteva gestire meglio il 2 a 0. Il gol del 2 a 1 ha dato corraggio al napoli, ed era un gol evitabile. ripeto abbiamo perso a Napoli, non facciamo subito drammi, prendiamo il poco di positivo che c'é stato e andiamo avanti...




Questo modo di ragionare porterà a queste conclusioni:

Abbiamo perso con la Roma, ma la roma è la roma, arrivata pure in semifinale di champion..

Abbiamo perso con la Lazio, ma la lazio è la lazio, inzaghi è un grande allenatore, immobile segna a raffica, Milinkovic savic noi ce lo sognamo ecc...

Abbiamo perso con l'inter e ma l'inter ha fatto mercato e ha investito meglio di noi ecc...

Loop continuo, sesto posto confermato


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Agosto 2018)

Invidio chi riesce a vedere qualcosa di positivo in questa serata...

A me è sembrata l'anticamera di quella che sarà la nostra stagione, ovvero vorrei ma non posso...

Zero gioco, zero idee, un centrocampo (come ampiamente previsto) totalmente incapace di dare la palla in verticale... L'unico tratto distintivo del nostro "gioco" (chiamiamolo così) è quell'irritante e sterile tiki taka nella nostra trequarti che mi ha fatto imprecare ben più del nostro modigliani e di borini messi insieme...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questo modo di ragionare porterà a queste conclusioni:
> 
> Abbiamo perso con la Roma, ma la roma è la roma, arrivata pure in semifinale di champion..
> 
> ...



Esatto.


----------



## impero rossonero (25 Agosto 2018)

il napoli si e' mangiato quattro gol... valeri poi come si sapeva ha favorito il napoli sfacciatamente non espellendo il napoletano quando ha falciato higuain che stava andando in porta da solo... anzi non ha neanche fischiato il fallo... calabria in difesa e' sempre stato penoso ... gattuso no comment... maldini e leonardo se volete continuare a perdere ... e fare queste figuracce ... continuate con lui... vedo che ranieri e' libero ... ma sarebbe molto meglio conte ovviamente...


----------



## claudiop77 (25 Agosto 2018)

Diciamo che per 55 minuti abbiamo rischiato poco in difesa ma non si può dire che la partita fosse divertente, solo il risultato era stra positivo.
Il gioco in avanti è stato nullo, che serve avere Higuain se non gli arrivano i palloni?

Il Napoli è forte, ok, ma 2-0 nel secondo tempo se la partita la giochi invece che palleggiare davanti alla propria area, anche se di culo, devi portarla a casa.

Sono proprio deluso, più dal gioco che dal risultato.


----------



## sabato (25 Agosto 2018)

Donnarumma deve rinviare...Donnarumma deve rinviare...Donnarumma deve rinviare...Donnarumma deve rinviare...
Basta con i tictitac in area, provoca sfacelo!


----------



## claudiop77 (25 Agosto 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> È vero che manca la qualità, ma con quel budget cosa pensavi di fare? Qui serve parecchia fortuna nel dover scovare qualcuno forte senza spendere molto. Il mercato importante è stato fatto l’anno scorso, ma Mirabelli ha riempito la squadra di terzini (scarsi), difensori centralie centrocampisti dai piedi quadrati. Quest’anno in venti giorni Leo ha messo le toppe, cercando di accontentare Gattuso che ha chiesto l’ennesimo scarparo a centrocampo.



Badelj era a zero.
Non sarebbe stato meglio di Biglia?


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> E poi?? Quando hai conte?? La squadra è stata costruita MALISSIMO!!!! Leonardo è un danno. Anche questo anno manca la cosa che più serve: VELOCITÀ SULLE FASCE!!!!! è quella che ti fa vincere le partite. Soprattutto se nella tua squadra la qualità latita. Non serviva una prima punta, serviva cedere suso e prendete due veri esterni



Se a Leonardo gli bloccano gli acquisti c'è poco da fare...

Aspettiamo di vedere come va con la UEFA e in caso di VA niente scuse, a gennaio comprino quello che serve (e un campione a centrocampo è a dir poco indispensabile).


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Agosto 2018)

Il Napoli comunque due partite toste e fa 6 punti, meno male era fuori da tutte le griglie Champions e si parlava di calo Napoli. Mi sembra invece che con Ancelotti per ora abbiano addirittura messo il turbo.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cambia sport, per 60’ è stato un bel Milan . Se non fa la stupidata Biglia la vinciamo



Riguarda il gol per vedere chi fa l'errore.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Agosto 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> E poi?? Quando hai conte?? La squadra è stata costruita MALISSIMO!!!! Leonardo è un danno. Anche questo anno manca la cosa che più serve: VELOCITÀ SULLE FASCE!!!!! è quella che ti fa vincere le partite. Soprattutto se nella tua squadra la qualità latita. Non serviva una prima punta, serviva cedere suso e prendete due veri esterni



si e dove lo trovi quel folle che ti da 40 mln per suso. 

idem il modigliani della porta. 

sono cessi che non vuole nessuno e che da noi qualcuno spaccia per top player. 

leonardo ha già fatto fin troppo, in meno di un mese ha fatto un mercato pure decente per come eravamo messi. 
sono i 200 milioni buttati l'anno scorso a gridare vendetta.


----------



## Davidoff (25 Agosto 2018)

Abbiamo un centrocampo di *****, un terzino sinistro inutile e due esterni nulli, come fai a giocartela così? Il Napoli poteva farcene 5 o 6, si sono divorati diverse palle gol. Anche quest'anno se va bene sesti, a meno di miracoli sul mercato di gennaio e un esonero tempestivo dopo la sconfitta interna che subiremo con la Roma.


----------



## Ambrole (25 Agosto 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> È vero che manca la qualità, ma con quel budget cosa pensavi di fare? Qui serve parecchia fortuna nel dover scovare qualcuno forte senza spendere molto. Il mercato importante è stato fatto l’anno scorso, ma Mirabelli ha riempito la squadra di terzini (scarsi), difensori centralie centrocampisti dai piedi quadrati. Quest’anno in venti giorni Leo ha messo le toppe, cercando di accontentare Gattuso che ha chiesto l’ennesimo scarparo a centrocampo.



Come detto più volte, l acquisto di higuain nel contesto di una squadra che non può lottare per la zona Champions e con due o tre lacune ENORMI, è assurdo. Siamo più deboli dello scorso anno


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2018)

Mettete da parte la rabbia, ragionate in maniera serena. Vi rendete conto che ad un certo punto, meritato o meno, stavamo vincendo due a zero ed in Napoli era psicologicamente alle corde? 

E' bastata una schiocchezza nel possesso palla per fare far gol a loro e girare psicologicamente la partita in loro favore. UNA SOLO SCHIOCCHEZZA. Una grande squadra avrebbe addormentato la partita, lanciato i palloni in curva ogni tre per due, difeso con le unghie e con i denti e provato a ripartire e prendere ogni tipo di fallo per innervosire gli avversari. 

Facile dare la colpa al mister. Ha messo in campo una squadra che io stesso criticavo, ma che vinceva due a zero. Ma se poi commetti ingenuità cosi clamorose che colpa può avere Gattuso? Nemmeno Guardiola potrebbe fare meglio da questo punto di vista. Biglia ne ha combinate di tutti i colori....ma Bakayoko è riuscito a fare pure peggio.


----------



## Gekyn (25 Agosto 2018)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Biglia non può in nessun modo essere il nostro titolare. Mi piacerebbe vedere Bakayoko vertice basso. Ad oggi, e non scherzo, secondo me Jose Mauri farebbe meglio



Non possiamo giocare con il centrocampo a 3 con biglia o bakaiocoso come vertice basso.
Dobbiamo passare a al 442 e in alcune partite con la sua variante 4231


----------



## Black (25 Agosto 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Badelj era a zero.
> Non sarebbe stato meglio di Biglia?



Ci vuole poco per essere meglio di biglia. Giocatore sopravvalutato come pochi. Non si capisce come fa ad essere nazionale argentino


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Badelj era a zero.
> Non sarebbe stato meglio di Biglia?


Può darsi. Ragazzi però inutile girarci intorno, qui mancano giocatori in ruoli chiave. Poi ad aggravare il tutto ci pensa un allenatore che non trasmette serenità alla squadra e rinuncia a giocare. Oltretutto che senso ha difendere bassi e poi fare fraseggi davanti a Donnarumma? Aveva il terrore degli esterni del Napoli.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Agosto 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questo modo di ragionare porterà a queste conclusioni:
> 
> Abbiamo perso con la Roma, ma la roma è la roma, arrivata pure in semifinale di champion..
> 
> ...



che ti devo dire..io sono coerente... metà forum reputa la squadra da sesto/settimo posto e dopo si piange perché abbiamo perso contro il napoli arrivato secondo l'anno scorso con 91 punti.. NESSUNO( pochi) ha creduto alla vittoria, allora di cosa ci lamentiamo??


----------



## Mic (25 Agosto 2018)

aldilà del (non) gioco, qualcuno mi sa dire quante persone mentalmente sane avrebbero inserito Cutrone?! Purtroppo Rino non è un cattivo allenatore, semplicemente Rino non è un allenatore.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questo modo di ragionare porterà a queste conclusioni:
> 
> Abbiamo perso con la Roma, ma la roma è la roma, arrivata pure in semifinale di champion..
> 
> ...



Bene. E l'alternativa quale sarebbe?

La squadra è quella che è, come detto fin dal principio se tutto va bene lotteremo per il quarto posto.

Quando dicevo che per me non siamo più forti dell'anno scorso... se non per qualche partita che ci risolverà il Pipita (ma per me tra qualche mese avremo il Bonucci2, ribadisco), gran parte del forum mi ha dato contro.

Comunque aspettiamo a tagliarci le vene, sebbene sia salutare essere realisti ed evitare voli pindarici...


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Agosto 2018)

Bakayoko, che per me è un bidone, come ho scritto dal primo giorno, ha però l'attenuante dell'esordio e di essere entrato a partita compromessa.
Per tutto il resto, sembra il Milan di Montella.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> che ti devo dire..io sono coerente... metà forum reputa la squadra da sesto/settimo posto e dopo frignate perché abbiamo perso contro il napoli arrivato secondo l'anno scorso con 91 punti.. NESSUNO( pochi) ha creduto alla vittoria, allora di cosa ci lamentiamo??




Io parlo per me ovviamente, l'unico punto debole per la lotta champion non è la rosa, ma l'allenatore


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Come detto più volte, l acquisto di higuain nel contesto di una squadra che non può lottare per la zona Champions e con due o tre lacune ENORMI, è assurdo. Siamo più deboli dello scorso anno


Non sono assolutamente d’accordo. Se non fosse arrivato Higuain sarebbero arrivati i soliti due o tre medioman che non ti cambiano niente. Meglio solo Higuain che tre giocatori da squadra di mezza classifica.


----------



## impero rossonero (25 Agosto 2018)

domenica la roma ci massacra... sara' un tiro al bersaglio .. . e noi saremo li' a soffrire ... come da anni ormai...


----------



## zlatan (25 Agosto 2018)

Ragazzi orcoGiuda ve lo dico sinceramente, preferisco perdere 4-0 che 3-2 in rimonta. Mi da un fastidio pazzesco. Una critica anche x noi tifosi, eravamo 2-0 eravate li a lamentarvi perché giocavamo male. Oh ragazzi 2-0 a Napoli a mezz'ora dalla fine facciamo schifo da 7 anni, e siamo qui a fare i difficili
Ripigliatevi ragazzi ripigliatevi


----------



## Casnop (25 Agosto 2018)

Delusione sul piano agonistico, la partita ha seguito dinamiche simili a quelle della finale di Coppa Italia: equilibrio tattico apparente per un lungo tratto iniziale, ma alla prima svolta, e di fronte alla accelerazione avversaria, il Milan cede l'iniziativa ed esce dalla partita. Carenza di personalità, soprattutto a centrocampo, per la mancanza di giocatori in grado di disarmare il pressing avversario, gli intercetti e le relative ripartenze; ma anche, direi, un assetto tattico che non convince nella fase di copertura del pacchetto centrale difensivo. I gol di Zielinski nascono da situazioni in cui il polacco ha avuto tempo e spazio per calciare, libertà di azione francamente inaccettabili. Biglia e Bakayoko inadeguati al ruolo di centrali di centrocampo nel 433, ed allora meglio uno schermo con due centrali che si muovano in modo coordinato nelle interdizioni sui movimenti offensivi avversari. Poi, una linea di trequarti, cui affidare la costruzione del gioco, accorciando gli spazi con il centravanti avversario, ed aprendo le difese avversarie per l'azione molto efficace di Higuain. 4231 più adeguato alle caratteristiche di un centrocampo tecnicamente povero, a fronte di trequarti di maggiore spessore. Ci manca l'idea di pericolosità offensiva, essenziale per evitare che l'avversario carichi in attacco nella consapevolezza che il Milan non possa insidiarlo. Abbiamo giocatori che possono concepire questa idea di gioco, occorre tuttavia un mutamento di contesto, da sviluppare nell'occasione del reimpiego di Calhanoglu. Tutto questo, a margine di una partita che, pur nella esattezza del risultato finale, il Milan conduceva a mezz'ora dalla fine per due a zero. Delusione, certamente, ma non sconforto. Gattuso, tuttavia, dovrà comprendere che occorre cambiare sistema, ed eventualmente uomini.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2018)

Io vorrei solo vedere un allenatore decente al Milan, poi si potrà discutere della rosa e tutto. Da quanti anni sono che non c'è un allenatore di talento vero?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Agosto 2018)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Bakayoko, che per me è un bidone, come ho scritto dal primo giorno, ha però l'attenuante dell'esordio e di essere entrato a partita compromessa.
> Per tutto il resto, sembra il Milan di Montella.



No, dai... Il Milan di montella non tirava MAI in porta... Stasera almeno due tiri li abbiamo fatti...


----------



## robs91 (25 Agosto 2018)

Poco da dire,sul 2-2 ho staccato lo streaming per la pena nel vedere un Milan preso a pallate dal Napoli e che faticava a superare la metà campo.Non ce la faccio a giustificare uno scempio simile,mi dispiace.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> che ti devo dire..io sono coerente... metà forum reputa la squadra da sesto/settimo posto e dopo si piange perché abbiamo perso contro il napoli arrivato secondo l'anno scorso con 91 punti.. NESSUNO( pochi) ha creduto alla vittoria, allora di cosa ci lamentiamo??



Sono d'accordo con te.
Per come si era messa la partita sono deluso, ma anche un cieco vedrebbe a occhio il divario abissale che c'è oggi col Napoli, divario che era facilmente intuibile dando un'occhiata alla classifica dell'anno scorso d'altronde...

Siamo una squadra da sesto posto, ci giochiamo il quinto con la Lazio... 70 punti.

Però allo stesso tempo siamo una squadra in costruzione, passata da un'estate che definire turbolenta è un eufemismo. Bisognerebbe concedere un pochino di tempo ma, si sa, la gigliottina deve funzionare o si arrugginisce


----------



## IlMusagete (25 Agosto 2018)

Una delle partite più schifose viste come tifoso del Milan, per la mentalità passiva messa in campo oggi, le prestazioni imbarazzanti di alcuni singoli e soprattutto alla luce del fatto che ci siamo trovati con un 0-2 al San Paolo baciato letteralmente dal cielo e non ne siamo usciti con NEANCHE 1 PUNTO a fine partita (non venitemi a dire che eravamo al sicuro perchè se c'è una cosa del Milan da ormai 8 anni è che non si può stare tranquilli neanche con 4 gol di vantaggio).

Quando sei l'allenatore del MILAN e imposti una gara del genere arroccati a 70 metri dalla porta o ne esci con dei punti importanti o prendi le mazzate perchè te le meriti, meglio tutta la vita perdere 3-1 o 4-2 giocandosela in modo più sfrontato che vedere questo schifo, imbarazzante..

Che GENNARO GATTUSO (a cui va comunque tutto il mio rispetto come persona) inizi a rendersi conto che sta allenando il MILAN e non il Chievo Verona, le scuse stanno a zero dopo oggi per me, anno nuovo, stesso schifo, BASTA.


----------



## impero rossonero (25 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Delusione sul piano agonistico, la partita ha seguito dinamiche simili a quelle della finale di Coppa Italia: equilibrio tattico apparente per un lungo tratto iniziale, ma alla prima svolta, e di fronte alla accelerazione avversaria, il Milan cede l'iniziativa ed esce dalla partita. Carenza di personalità, soprattutto a centrocampo, per la mancanza di giocatori in grado di disarmare il pressing avversario, gli intercetti e le relative ripartenze; ma anche, direi, un assetto tattico che non convince nella fase di copertura del pacchetto centrale difensivo. I gol di Zielinski nascono da situazioni in cui il polacco ha avuto tempo e spazio per calciare, libertà di azione francamente inaccettabili. Biglia e Bakayoko inadeguati al ruolo di centrali di centrocampo nel 433, ed allora meglio uno schermo con due centrali che si muovano in modo coordinato nelle interdizioni sui movimenti offensivi avversari. Poi, una linea di trequarti, cui affidare la costruzione del gioco, accorciando gli spazi con il centravanti avversario, ed aprendo le difese avversarie per l'azione molto efficace di Higuain. 4231 più adeguato alle caratteristiche di un centrocampo tecnicamente povero, a fronte di trequarti di maggiore spessore. Ci manca l'idea di pericolosità offensiva, essenziale per evitare che l'avversario carichi in attacco nella consapevolezza che il Milan non possa insidiarlo. Abbiamo giocatori che possono concepire questa idea di gioco, occorre tuttavia un mutamento di contesto, da sviluppare nell'occasione del reimpiego di Calhanoglu. Tutto questo, a margine di una partita che, pur nella esattezza del risultato finale, il Milan conduceva a mezz'ora dalla fine per due a zero. Delusione, certamente, ma non sconforto. Gattuso, tuttavia, dovrà comprendere che occorre cambiare sistema, ed eventualmente uomini.



tutto giusto... ma la cosa piu' importante e' cambiare allenatore ... ma dovremo perdere altre partite e buttare a mare un altra stagione prima che lo capiscano...


----------



## Ambrole (25 Agosto 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io parlo per me ovviamente, l'unico punto debole per la lotta champion non è la rosa, ma l'allenatore



Quindi biglia, stasera partita da 3.5 non è un punto debole? Il non avere un suo sostituto e dover far entrare al suo posto un mediano di sola interdizione non è un punto debole? Borini esterno offensivo non è un punto debole? Rodriguez non è un punto debole? Allora a posto così.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Delusione sul piano agonistico, la partita ha seguito dinamiche simili a quelle della finale di Coppa Italia: equilibrio tattico apparente per un lungo tratto iniziale, ma alla prima svolta, e di fronte alla accelerazione avversaria, il Milan cede l'iniziativa ed esce dalla partita. Carenza di personalità, soprattutto a centrocampo, per la mancanza di giocatori in grado di disarmare il pressing avversario, gli intercetti e le relative ripartenze; ma anche, direi, un assetto tattico che non convince nella fase di copertura del pacchetto centrale difensivo. I gol di Zielinski nascono da situazioni in cui il polacco ha avuto tempo e spazio per calciare, libertà di azione francamente inaccettabili. Biglia e Bakayoko inadeguati al ruolo di centrali di centrocampo nel 433, ed allora meglio uno schermo con due centrali che si muovano in modo coordinato nelle interdizioni sui movimenti offensivi avversari. Poi, una linea di trequarti, cui affidare la costruzione del gioco, accorciando gli spazi con il centravanti avversario, ed aprendo le difese avversarie per l'azione molto efficace di Higuain. 4231 più adeguato alle caratteristiche di un centrocampo tecnicamente povero, a fronte di trequarti di maggiore spessore. Ci manca l'idea di pericolosità offensiva, essenziale per evitare che l'avversario carichi in attacco nella consapevolezza che il Milan non possa insidiarlo. Abbiamo giocatori che possono concepire questa idea di gioco, occorre tuttavia un mutamento di contesto, da sviluppare nell'occasione del reimpiego di Calhanoglu. Tutto questo, a margine di una partita che, pur nella esattezza del risultato finale, il Milan conduceva a mezz'ora dalla fine per due a zero. Delusione, certamente, ma non sconforto. Gattuso, tuttavia, dovrà comprendere che occorre cambiare sistema, ed eventualmente uomini.



Ad onor del vero, Zielinski ha fallito anche una terza occasione identica.
Tatticamente è l'uomo di Kessie, direi che la sua responsabilità è piuttosto limpida.

Sul secondo goal è un errore di comunicazione tra Donnarumma e Bakayoko.


----------



## Casnop (25 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mettete da parte la rabbia, ragionate in maniera serena. Vi rendete conto che ad un certo punto, meritato o meno, stavamo vincendo due a zero ed in Napoli era psicologicamente alle corde?
> 
> E' bastata una schiocchezza nel possesso palla per fare far gol a loro e girare psicologicamente la partita in loro favore. UNA SOLO SCHIOCCHEZZA. Una grande squadra avrebbe addormentato la partita, lanciato i palloni in curva ogni tre per due, difeso con le unghie e con i denti e provato a ripartire e prendere ogni tipo di fallo per innervosire gli avversari.
> 
> Facile dare la colpa al mister. Ha messo in campo una squadra che io stesso criticavo, ma che vinceva due a zero. Ma se poi commetti ingenuità cosi clamorose che colpa può avere Gattuso? Nemmeno Guardiola potrebbe fare meglio da questo punto di vista. Biglia ne ha combinate di tutti i colori....ma Bakayoko è riuscito a fare pure peggio.


Bravo come sempre, Jino. Condivisibile il giudizio su Biglia, a me pare che il subentrante francese abbia proprio destabilizzato la fase difensiva del centrale di centrocampo, essenziale nel 433, che con l'argentino aveva mantenuto una sua linearità. Bakayoko, spiace dirlo, da impatto nocivo nella contingenza della partita. Lì è stata consegnata la trequarti, oltre al centrocampo, al Napoli, e ceduta definitivamente la partita. Performance da non ripetere, possibilmente con una schermatura diversa della nostra area.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Quindi biglia, stasera partita da 3.5 non è un punto debole? Il non avere un suo sostituto e dover far entrare al suo posto un mediano di sola interdizione non è un punto debole? Borini esterno offensivo non è un punto debole? Rodriguez non è un punto debole? Allora a posto così.



La nostra rosa è un aborto, incompleta e inadatta a qualunque tipo di gioco, piena di contraddizioni, giocatori fuori ruolo e bidoni.
Però continuiamo a dare tutta la responsabilità agli allenatori noi...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Quindi biglia, stasera partita da 3.5 non è un punto debole? Il non avere un suo sostituto e dover far entrare al suo posto un mediano di sola interdizione non è un punto debole? Borini esterno offensivo non è un punto debole? Rodriguez non è un punto debole? Allora a posto così.




Ogni squadra ha delle mancanze, Borini ha scelto lui di farlo giocare le alternative le aveva, così come per Rodriguez. La verità è che la controprova non l'avremmo mai finché non torna un allenatore serio al Milan. Sono anni e anni e anni che non c'è un allenatore realmente capace al Milan.

Finché non vedo un allenatore serio sulla panchina del Milan i problemi della rosa sono secondari sempre e comunque. A meno ovviamente di avere squadre stile Real Madrid o Juventus attuale


----------



## 666psycho (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te.
> Per come si era messa la partita sono deluso, ma anche un cieco vedrebbe a occhio il divario abissale che c'è oggi col Napoli, divario che era facilmente intuibile dando un'occhiata alla classifica dell'anno scorso d'altronde...
> 
> Siamo una squadra da sesto posto, ci giochiamo il quinto con la Lazio... 70 punti.
> ...



si, proprio un peccato, molto deluso anch'io, ma non voglio fare drammi ne tanto meno condannare qualcuno. Siamo alla prima giornata e voglio rimanere fiducioso e credere nella squadra.... Peccato che si debba per forza tagliare la testa a qualcuno... la gigliottina é stata abolita tempo fa ormai


----------



## Lambro (25 Agosto 2018)

Una soluzione può essere quella di Casnop, 4231 , perchè davvero veniamo bucati con troppa facilità quando gli avversari accellerano e noi caliamo un pò.
Certo questo giro palla basso eh...poi senza Bonucci che almeno dava sicurezza e ogni tanto verticalizzava in modo efficace, stasera è stato inguardabile, macchinoso, inutile, qualcuno mi spieghi perchè continuare a farlo in modo così ossessivo.
Il napoli che pur ha pressato per 80 minuti correva cmq il doppio di noi alla fine, quindi a far stancare l'avversario non serve.
Hai dei centrocampisti e dei terszini che non danno sicurezze e scioltezza nell'uscita bassa, è un suicidio volerla fare proprio ora che perdendo Leo siamo estremamente indeboliti in questa tipologia di gioco.


----------



## sunburn (25 Agosto 2018)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> Una delle partite più schifose viste come tifoso del Milan, per la mentalità passiva messa in campo oggi, le prestazioni imbarazzanti di alcuni singoli e soprattutto alla luce del fatto che ci siamo trovati con un 0-2 al San Paolo baciato letteralmente dal cielo e non ne siamo usciti con NEANCHE 1 PUNTO a fine partita (non venitemi a dire che eravamo al sicuro perchè se c'è una cosa del Milan da ormai 8 anni è che non si può stare tranquilli neanche con 4 gol di vantaggio).
> 
> Quando sei l'allenatore del MILAN e imposti una gara del genere arroccati a 70 metri dalla porta o ne esci con dei punti importanti o prendi le mazzate perchè te le meriti, meglio tutta la vita perdere 3-1 o 4-2 giocandosela in modo più sfrontato che vedere questo schifo, imbarazzante..
> 
> Che GENNARO GATTUSO (a cui va comunque tutto il mio rispetto come persona) inizi a rendersi conto che sta allenando il MILAN e non il Chievo Verona, le scuse stanno a zero dopo oggi per me, anno nuovo, stesso schifo, BASTA.


Sì ma basta con sta storia "siamo il Milan". In campo ci vanno i giocatori e un allenatore deve impostare la partita tenendo conto delle caratteristiche della rosa. Non difendo Gattuso(che ha le sue colpe), ma pensare di andare Napoli a fare il tiki taka o il calcio champagne perché "siamo il Milan" significa vivere fuori dal mondo e non sapere che negli ultimi anni cinque anni siamo arrivati ottavi, decimi, settimi e due volte sesti. 

Ps: immagino che tu sia stato contento quando Ventura andò a Madrid con quarantasei punte e prese tre pere.


----------



## rot-schwarz (25 Agosto 2018)

borini non lo voglio vedere piu' rodruiguez la solita musica, suso le solite giocate..donnarumma un portiere strapagato ma e' un portiere qualsiasi non si e' migliorato anzi peggiorato..questo fara' la fine di balottelli


----------



## Gekyn (25 Agosto 2018)

L errore di Gattuso è il non capire che il 433 con questo CC non si può fare!


----------



## gabri65 (25 Agosto 2018)

La colpa di Gattuso non è il non-gioco. E' l'essere troppo tenero con i giocatori e non accorgersi che non sono degni del Milan fino a che non si impegneranno con la testa. Ci vuole una sterzata per far capire ai giocatori che stanno giocando per il Milan, non alla partita scapoli-ammogliati.

Biglia va panchinato. Senza se e senza ma. Metti Mauri, se non altro si impegnerà un minimo. Non me ne frega nienete se è un nazionale argentino, se fornisce queste prove non gioca e punto.

Bonaventura, alla prima palla non data di prima, lo togli, anche al 1^ minuto. Adesso basta. Non è ammissibile che un giocatore con la sua esperienza faccia naufragare possibili azioni da gol solo perché vuole la palla tra i piedi per almeno 10 secondi prima di decidere cosa fare.

Rodriguez sta definitivamente in panchina. Giocherà quando si dimostra capace. Gioca Laxalt a ripetizione.

Donnarumma sta in panchina e gioca Reina. Rientrerà quando diventa un vero portiere, sia tecnicamente che umanamente. Se ti accorgi che il fraseggio dal basso non funziona, ti assumi la responsabilità e la calci lontano. Stop con la storia che è giovane e deve trovare serenità. Se è troppo giovane allora prende lo stipendio di un giovane, non 7M l'anno.

E ce ne sarebbero anche altri, come Kessie e Suso... adesso sono troppo nervoso per scrivere ancora.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io vorrei solo vedere un allenatore decente al Milan, poi si potrà discutere della rosa e tutto. Da quanti anni sono che non c'è un allenatore di talento vero?



a prescindere da questo, Gattuso si era bruciato l'anno scorso, sia come rendimento sia per i legami con la precedente gestione.
È un elemento estraneo in questa nuova società. 


Sarebbe stato diverso se Gattuso non fosse mai subentrato a stagione in corso e avesse iniziato da zero quest'anno. Allora sì che sulla carta si poteva concedergli una chance. 


Noi comunque dopo anni e anni di sofferenza, non possiamo più accettare altro tempo e altra pazienza.

Il Milan deve dimostrare subito di pensare da Milan, e i tifosi sono i primi a doverlo fare.
La squadra non rende? La campagna acquisti è insufficiente? L'allenatore non convince? Che si diserti lo stadio, si disdica Milan TV e non si compri nessuna maglietta.


Siamo al quinto anno senza partecipazione alla Champions.
Una volta ci arrabbiavamo per non arrivare alla finale di Champions, altro che qualificazione. 
Bisogna tornare a quello standard lì, proprio come mentalità.

*Senza la mentalità giusta è impossibile ottenere i risultati che si vogliono. 
Vanno entrambe di pari passo.*


----------



## Wildbone (25 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La colpa di Gattuso non è il non-gioco. E' l'essere troppo tenero con i giocatori e non accorgersi che non sono degni del Milan fino a che non si impegneranno con la testa. Ci vuole una sterzata per far capire ai giocatori che stanno giocando per il Milan, non alla partita scapoli-ammogliati.
> 
> Biglia va panchinato. Senza se e senza ma. Metti Mauri, se non altro si impegnerà un minimo. Non me ne frega nienete se è un nazionale argentino, se fornisce queste prove non gioca e punto.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo.
Come dice Linkener, la squadra è assemblata da cani. Ma, come se non bastasse, pecchiamo di personalità in maniera clamorosa. 
Io panchinerei Biglia, Rodriguez e Suso. Ne hanno bisogno.


----------



## metà rosso metà nero (25 Agosto 2018)

sabato ha scritto:


> Donnarumma deve rinviare...Donnarumma deve rinviare...Donnarumma deve rinviare...Donnarumma deve rinviare...
> Basta con i tictitac in area, provoca sfacelo!


D'ACCORDISSIMO. I problemi partono da lì, non abbiamo Tassotti Baresi Maldini Albertini, gestiamo la palla lentamente con giocatori di bassa qualità, l 'errore è dietro l'angolo. Poi prendiamo il gol e ci afflosciamo. Il Napoli si stava innervosendo, l'abbiamo svegliato. Se Bonaventura passa subito a Higuain vinciamo 3 a 2.Il turco é l'unico giocatore di qualità che sa servirlo


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> si, proprio un peccato, molto deluso anch'io, ma non voglio fare drammi ne tanto meno condannare qualcuno. Siamo alla prima giornata e voglio rimanere fiducioso e credere nella squadra.... Peccato che si debba per forza tagliare la testa a qualcuno... la gigliottina é stata abolita tempo fa ormai



No infatti, se teniamo saldo il timone la squadra crescerà, sono sicuro. E qualche soddisfazione ce la potremo togliere.

Ma la rosa resta quella che è, inutile illudersi dei miracoli.


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2018)

metà rosso metà nero ha scritto:


> D'ACCORDISSIMO. I problemi partono da lì, non abbiamo Tassotti Baresi Maldini Albertini, gestiamo la palla lentamente con giocatori di bassa qualità, l 'errore è dietro l'angolo. Poi prendiamo il gol e ci afflosciamo. Il Napoli si stava innervosendo, l'abbiamo svegliato. Se Bonaventura passa subito a Higuain vinciamo 3 a 2.Il turco é l'unico giocatore di qualità che sa servirlo



Ma vi rendete conto che il Napoli una volta preso immeritatamente il secondo gol era MORTO? E' tutto merito nostro se è tornato in partita, abbiamo regalato un gol ed il morale.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Agosto 2018)

metà rosso metà nero ha scritto:


> D'ACCORDISSIMO. I problemi partono da lì, non abbiamo Tassotti Baresi Maldini Albertini, gestiamo la palla lentamente con giocatori di bassa qualità, l 'errore è dietro l'angolo. Poi prendiamo il gol e ci afflosciamo. Il Napoli si stava innervosendo, l'abbiamo svegliato. Se Bonaventura passa subito a Higuain vinciamo 3 a 2.Il turco é l'unico giocatore di qualità che sa servirlo



Si parla di non-gioco di Gattuso, ma il non-gioco sarebbe stata palla lunga e pedalare = rilanci di Donnarumma verso l'attacco, almeno si coinvolgeva Higuain.
Invece è un Milan che pretendeva di fare possesso palla... facendo torello nei pressi dell'area si è aiutato il Napoli, "dai che gliela prendiamo e facciamo gol": non è stato un catenaccio all'italiana.


----------



## Casnop (25 Agosto 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> L errore di Gattuso è il non capire che il 433 con questo CC non si può fare!


No, perché, senza un attaccante esterno, che nella fase di possesso del pallone accorcia verso l'area per l'assistenza a Higuain o per ricevere da lui il passaggio per la soluzione a rete, il 433 è inattuabile. Semplicemente, non c'è, e questo rende sconveniente la parte più delicata di questo sofisticato modulo, la copertura del pacchetto centrale difensivo, affidata ad un unico giocatore. Tanto vale, allora, prendere atto di limiti tecnici esistenti, intesi come deficit di caratteristiche individuali congeniali al modulo, e cercare qualcosa di diverso. La coerenza ed efficienza tattica incide sulla sicurezza del gesto tecnico, e riverbera positivamente sulla tenuta agonistica: il giocatore si sente sempre in partita perché sa di avere risorse di gioco collettive con cui rientrare in essa, e girarla. Il Napoli di stasera è prova felice di questa osservazione.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> a prescindere da questo, Gattuso si era bruciato l'anno scorso, sia come rendimento sia per i legami con la precedente gestione.
> È un elemento estraneo in questa nuova società.
> 
> 
> ...



Però Aron scusa, ti sei dimenticato di quello che è successo questa estate? L'esclusione dalla EL, il cambio di proprietà, i limiti imposti al calciomercato... questo è il Milan oggi eh...

So che la verità spesso non piace e che preferiamo tutti vivere nelle favole, ma le cose stanno così. C'è da ricostruire, in primis una squadra che così come è oggi non ha nè capo nè coda, poi di pari passo va trovato anche un allenatore all'altezza (ma bisogna affidargli una rosa decente altrimenti è inutile anche prendessimo Guardiola), questo PURTROPPO significa anni e anni di tempo coi vincoli del FPF, c'è poco da fare...

Noi tifosi possiamo fare ben poco... ma tra ostacolare la squadra perchè è quella che è e sostenerla nonostante tutto per me la scelta è scontata, premesso che naturalmente ognuno fa come crede.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Però Aron scusa, ti sei dimenticato di quello che è successo questa estate? L'esclusione dalla EL, il cambio di proprietà, i limiti imposti al calciomercato... questo è il Milan oggi eh...
> 
> So che la verità spesso non piace e che preferiamo tutti vivere nelle favole, ma le cose stanno così. C'è da ricostruire, in primis una squadra che così come è oggi non ha nè capo nè coda, poi di pari passo va trovato anche un allenatore all'altezza (ma bisogna affidargli una rosa decente altrimenti è inutile anche prendessimo Guardiola), questo PURTROPPO significa anni e anni di tempo coi vincoli del FPF, c'è poco da fare...
> 
> Noi tifosi possiamo fare ben poco... ma tra ostacolare la squadra perchè è quella che è e sostenerla nonostante tutto per me la scelta è scontata, premesso che naturalmente ognuno fa come crede.




Chi vuol spendere trova il modo e il tempo, come insegnano City e PSG. A maggior ragione nel caso concedessero il VA, che significherebbe azzerare i passivi dei tre bilanci precedenti.


----------



## Gekyn (25 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> No, perché, senza un attaccante esterno, che nella fase di possesso del pallone accorcia verso l'area per l'assistenza a Higuain o per ricevere da lui il passaggio per la soluzione a rete, il 433 è inattuabile. Semplicemente, non c'è, e questo rende sconveniente la parte più delicata di questo sofisticato modulo, la copertura del pacchetto centrale difensivo, affidata ad un unico giocatore. Tanto vale, allora, prendere atto di limiti tecnici esistenti, intesi come deficit di caratteristiche individuali congeniali al modulo, e cercare qualcosa di diverso. La coerenza ed efficienza tattica incide sulla sicurezza del gesto tecnico, e riverbera positivamente sulla tenuta agonistica: il giocatore si sente sempre in partita perché sa di avere risorse di gioco collettive con cui rientrare in essa, e girarla. Il Napoli di stasera è prova felice di questa osservazione.



Magari il problema fosse solo l'attaccante esterno, per il 433 oltre gli attaccanti esterni ci mancano mezzali e vertice basso.


----------



## metà rosso metà nero (25 Agosto 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Si parla di non-gioco di Gattuso, ma il non-gioco sarebbe stata palla lunga e pedalare = rilanci di Donnarumma verso l'attacco, almeno si coinvolgeva Higuain.
> Invece è un Milan che pretendeva di fare possesso palla... facendo torello nei pressi dell'area si è aiutato il Napoli, "dai che gliela prendiamo e facciamo gol": non è stato un catenaccio all'italiana.



Aggiungiamo che il turco é l'unico giocatore di qualità che cambia gioco con precisione coi tempi giusti, mettiamo lui a centrocampo e Bonaventura nel tridente , a fare solamente gli uno contro uno in zona d' attacco. Invece Gattuso lì schiera al contrario ma Chala non salta l'uomo......Chala quanto ci sei mancato


----------



## Boomer (25 Agosto 2018)

metà rosso metà nero ha scritto:


> Aggiungiamo che il turco é l'unico giocatore di qualità che cambia gioco con precisione coi tempi giusti, mettiamo lui a centrocampo e Bonaventura nel tridente , a fare solamente gli uno contro uno in zona d' attacco. Invece Gattuso lì schiera al contrario ma Chala non salta l'uomo......Chala quanto ci sei mancato



Io pur di non vedere più Biglia titolare metterei il turco regista. Purtroppo dovrebbe adattarsi e non c'è tempo.


----------



## IlMusagete (25 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì ma basta con sta storia "siamo il Milan". In campo ci vanno i giocatori e un allenatore deve impostare la partita tenendo conto delle caratteristiche della rosa. Non difendo Gattuso(che ha le sue colpe), ma pensare di andare Napoli a fare il tiki taka o il calcio champagne perché "siamo il Milan" significa vivere fuori dal mondo e non sapere che negli ultimi anni cinque anni siamo arrivati ottavi, decimi, settimi e due volte sesti.
> 
> Ps: immagino che tu sia stato contento quando Ventura andò a Madrid con quarantasei punte e prese tre pere.



Iniziamo col dire che nel calcio e nelle tattiche ci sono mille sfumature, non è che se non sei catenacciaro allora fai il tiki taka e il calcio bailado..la partita è stata impostata con baricentro basso e squadra corta quindi impostata per il contropiede; peccato che di contropiedisti non ce n'era uno che sia uno..suso che la vuole ai piedi, borini senza qualità necessaria, e higuain che veniva incontro per cercare disperatamente un pallone; quindi l'idea del fare contropiede viene meno con gli interpreti..le poche volte che abbiamo avuto l'opportunità non siamo mai stati rapidi o nel puntare l'uomo o nel vedere il varco giusto per i nostri attaccanti (tipo bonaventura nel secondo tempo)

Ci sono tanti modi di essere propositivo oltre al tiki taka da te citato, un esempio può essere anche avere il coraggio ogni tanto di andarli a prendere nella loro metacampo perchè altrimenti dai sempre l'impressione di consegnarti all'avversario nonostante il doppio vantaggio..e soprattutto non c'era un momento migliore di vincere o fare punti al San Paolo come quest'anno, con il cambio di allenatore e meccanismi ancora da oliare; lo stesso Rino ha detto in conferenza "la squadra si è rinforzata, ho voluto la bicicletta e ora pedalo" e poi non ho visto niente di propositivo, il solito 4-5-1 con gente adattata

Poi comunque se a te piace questo modo di giocare contento te, vedo squadre come Sampodoria, Sassuolo o Atalanta avere un gioco migliore del nostro da anni e sinceramente mi sono stancato..se bisogna proprio perdere almeno voglio divertirmi, non così.

Ps: L'italia e Ventura non c'entrano proprio nulla..non chiedo tiki taka, chiedo personalità e non ci vuole il tiki taka per quello.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Chi vuol spendere trova il modo e il tempo, come insegnano City e PSG. A maggior ragione nel caso concedessero il VA, che significherebbe azzerare i passivi dei tre bilanci precedenti.



OK codesta è la favola, la realtà è diversa e come abbiamo visto bene non abbiamo nessun budget per migliorare la squadra, solo scambi e prestiti.

Se poi ci concederanno il VA e soprattutto la possibilità di investire centinaia di milioni nella squadra, e se Elliott lo farà (perchè non è detto), allora potremo costruire una grande squadra e affidarla ad un grande allenatore. Chissà... oggi purtroppo le cose non stanno così, che piacca o no.


----------



## metà rosso metà nero (25 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Io pur di non vedere più Biglia titolare metterei il turco regista. Purtroppo dovrebbe adattarsi e non c'è tempo.



Ce ne vorrebbero due di turchi e poi far giocare Caldara, subito! Musacchio è una prima riserva, niente di più. Poi dobbiamo farci sentire a livello arbitrale, l' Inter si lamenta sempre, spesso a torto. Oggi punizioni nettissime negate a Bonaventura ,(fallo di Albiol al limite,), Suso (falli ripetuti di Mario Rui invertiti), Higuain dopo splendido slalom.


----------



## Tobi (25 Agosto 2018)

Donnarumma 4, da lontano non ne prende 1. Due metri di portiere...
Calabria 4, scoordinato, regala palloni velenosi
Musacchio 5, stava facendo bene poi ha deciso di fare quel passaggio rischioso a biglia invece che spararla alla stazione. il primo gol preso è soprattutto colpa sua
Romagnoli 6.5 Le ha prese tutte sul gioco aereo
Rodriguez 4 come al solito 0 spinta, 0 cross, e 100000000 retropassaggi
Biglia 4 ha fatto tutto il contrario di quanto dovrebbe fare uno che gioca nel suo ruolo
Kessie 2 Questo è scarso lo dico da tempo, nel 4.3.3 improponibile
Bonaventura 6 Segna e mette un bel pallone sul secondo palo, da esterno è un altro giocatore
Suso 3 
Higuain 6 predica solo nel deserto
Borini 5 corre e si sbatte ma è scarso

Bakayoko Sv ma non era quello che ci serviva
Cutrone Sv
Laxalt Sv

Gattuso 0

Stai vincendo 2 a 0. ordina ai tuoi di sparare la palla a 300 metri in primis, poi togli Bonaventura e metti l'icontrista Bakayoko per fare densità in mezzo al campo, infine togli Borini e metti Laxalt per sfruttare qualche ripartenza


----------



## Moffus98 (25 Agosto 2018)

Dov'erano i sostenitori di Gattuso? Sono spariti? Basta Gattuso, ma tanto abbiamo buttato un'altra stagione ormai. Facciamo sempre lo stesso errore, sempre lo stesso.
[MENTION=3437]Moffus98[/MENTION] Evitiamo ste uscite. Lo sapete che non è concesso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Dov'erano i sostenitori di Gattuso? Sono spariti? Spero con tutto il cuore di perdere 5 a 0 con la Roma, cosi mettono Conte. Basta Gattuso, ma tanto abbiamo buttato un'altra stagione ormai. Facciamo sempre lo stesso errore, sempre lo stesso.



Quoto, anche se non mi piace che la mia squadra debba perdere.
Ogni anno mettiamo dei principianti in panchina, questa storia deve finire.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2018)

Il Napoli è stato superiore in tutto. Questo Milan deve pensare a non buttare via punti con altre squadre.


----------



## Garrincha (26 Agosto 2018)

metà rosso metà nero ha scritto:


> Ce ne vorrebbero due di turchi e poi far giocare Caldara, subito! Musacchio è una prima riserva, niente di più. Poi dobbiamo farci sentire a livello arbitrale, l' Inter si lamenta sempre, spesso a torto. Oggi punizioni nettissime negate a Bonaventura ,(fallo di Albiol al limite,), Suso (falli ripetuti di Mario Rui invertiti), Higuain dopo splendido slalom.



C'era se voleva rigore per il Napoli con Calabria, a senso unico non è stata, ha preso decisioni discutibili ambo le parti


----------



## varvez (26 Agosto 2018)

Spiace dire "ve l'avevo detto" ma... Ve l'avevo detto su Gattuso, domanda: cos'hanno fatto in estate? Neanche uno schema offensivo uno per mettere in condizione l'unico campione che abbiamo


----------



## varvez (26 Agosto 2018)

E comunque non capisco perché quasi tutti ADESSO ritengano Gattuso inadeguato. E i "segmenti"? E "La Bandiera"? E il "terzo posto nel girone di ritorno"?


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (26 Agosto 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 4, da lontano non ne prende 1. Due metri di portiere...
> Calabria 4, scoordinato, regala palloni velenosi
> Musacchio 5, stava facendo bene poi ha deciso di fare quel passaggio rischioso a biglia invece che spararla alla stazione. il primo gol preso è soprattutto colpa sua
> Romagnoli 6.5 Le ha prese tutte sul gioco aereo
> ...



Suso 3 non si può vedere, i due gol come al solito sono propiziati da lui, il primo
lancio calibrato sul piede di Borini cha poi fa l'assist per Bonaventura, il secondo
gol ha fatto un assist in scivolata che ha messo Calabria davanti alla porta, c'è se
dai 3 a Suso allora dai 0 a Kessie, -5 a Rogriguez e -12 a Biglia..


----------



## Sotiris (26 Agosto 2018)

Onore a Gattuso che nonostante un mercato non all'altezza è uscito con onore dal campo della seconda squadra italiana.
Bella partitina di Bakayoko ...


----------



## 666psycho (26 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Dov'erano i sostenitori di Gattuso? Sono spariti? Spero con tutto il cuore di perdere 5 a 0 con la Roma, cosi mettono Conte. Basta Gattuso, ma tanto abbiamo buttato un'altra stagione ormai. Facciamo sempre lo stesso errore, sempre lo stesso.



io sono qua! continuo a sostenere Gattuso e la squadra. Bravo tifa contro! questo è l'atteggiamento giusto! anzi guarda, prenditi un biglietto per la partita vicino alla panchina, e passa 90 minuti a sputare sulla squadra e su Gattuso...


----------



## Black (26 Agosto 2018)

Vedo troppa cattiveria verso Gattuso e mi dispiace. Certo non è stata una bella prestazione ma senza quella sciocchezza di musacchio probabilmente avremmo portato a casa 3 punti e saremmo tutti contenti.

Al di là di questo contro un avversario di livello è emersa la pochezza del centrocampo. Biglia scandaloso ma bakayoko ha fatto pure peggio e non a caso abbiamo perso quando è entrato. Su questo giocatore purtroppo sono stati confermati i giudizi negativi del forum.
Note positive solo quelle di laxalt molto vivace e del pipita ma che è stato lasciato troppo solo. Speriamo che dalla prossima possa essere servito meglio


----------



## Black (26 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Dov'erano i sostenitori di Gattuso? Sono spariti? Spero con tutto il cuore di perdere 5 a 0 con la Roma, cosi mettono Conte. Basta Gattuso, ma tanto abbiamo buttato un'altra stagione ormai. Facciamo sempre lo stesso errore, sempre lo stesso.



Complimenti bravo. Tifa Roma allora già che ci sei tifa pure per juve e inter.
Vedrai che conte sistema tutto come al Chelsea


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> io sono qua! continuo a sostenere Gattuso e la squadra. Bravo tifa contro! questo è l'atteggiamento giusto! anzi guarda, prenditi un biglietto per la partita vicino alla panchina, e passa 90 minuti a sputare sulla squadra e su Gattuso...



La squadra è un aborto, lo dico da settimane. Inadatta a qualunque stile di gioco.
Chi pensa che cambiando allenatore le cose miglioreranno in modo sensibile è un illuso.


----------



## impero rossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

almeno proviamo... non sara' certo peggio di cosi' ...


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2018)

Sconfitta difficile da digerire. Comunque vediamo un po', giudicando tra un mesetto. Inutile dare giudizi ora.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Dov'erano i sostenitori di Gattuso? Sono spariti? Basta Gattuso, ma tanto abbiamo buttato un'altra stagione ormai. Facciamo sempre lo stesso errore, sempre lo stesso.
> [MENTION=3437]Moffus98[/MENTION] Evitiamo ste uscite. Lo sapete che non è concesso.



rep-.

Sta roba che hai scritto è imbarazzante credimi.


----------



## Nils (26 Agosto 2018)

Parto con tanto rispetto per Ringhio, lui è una leggenda e tale deve restare, per chi è un vero milanista,

gli andava data una chance, i valori umani vanno sempre messi avanti a tutti gli altri discorsi, per questo condivido la scelta della società, nonostante sul mercato resta la l'amarezza quasi storica di aver perso l'occasione di arrivare a big come Sarri o Ancellotti.

Detto questo passiamo all'analisi tecnica,

i due gol non sono stati casuali, tutt'altro, frutto di ottime azioni di collettivo e ovviamente quando in questa squadra s'intravede della qualità al centro non può che esserci Suso, che ha dato il là a entrambe le marcature, poi Jack che anche lui timbra spesso e volentieri nelle occasioni che contano, da tutto questo è rimasto fuori Higuain, ma comunque a me ha fatto un ottima impressione, certo occorre aiutarlo di squadra. 
Se vogliamo, l'unica casualità è che entrambe le squadre hanno sfruttato praticamente tutte le occasioni avute nel corso di una partita che nonostante l'abbondanza di marcature è stata orrendamente giocata da entrambe le formazioni, tranne l'ultima mezzora da parte del Napoli.

Sono rimasto molto deluso da Ringhio, io non ho le smanie di vincere subito di molti commentatori del forum, mi rendo conto che arriviamo da un lungo periodo di vicissitudini, sia tecniche che societarie, mancano all'appello molti mercati fatti con razionalità, ad esempio Zieliński avrebbe dovuto essere nostro, lo si prendeva per due banane, era stato settimane ad aspettarci, qui il fair play non centra nulla e nemmeno le ristrettezze economiche delle ultime dirigenze, quei soldi sono stati speperati in altre maniere folli, a partire da Sosa. Stessa cosa si può dire per Allan, molti giocatori che oggi militano nelle romane e nel Napoli, se avessimo avuto negli ultimi anni una gestione "normale" sarebbero stati nostri e a cifre contenute. Dybala stesso Zamparini continuava a ripetere che voleva venderlo a noi, costava 35 M, meno di quanto speso per Bacca e L. Adriano.

Però in un Milan che deve rinascere, sia tecnicamente che mentalmente, in cui sai che comunque servirà tempo, non puoi partire da una passività da squadra in lotta per la retrocessione, Montella èra crticatissimo, il suo gioco peccava di sterilità, ma ha sempre messo in campo una squadra nel tentativo di farla giocare a calcio, Gattuso non lo sta facendo e così potrai ottenere qualche risultato ma non porti da nessuna parte.

Il giropalla basso, molto criticato, a mio parere è l'unica cosa che funziona in questa squadra, certo porta dei rischi, a vote è naturale subirci dei gol, capitava anche al super Miilan di Ancellotti, ma ogni tattica porta risvolti negativi, l'importante è che superino gli svantaggi, nel caso di eieri sera obbligavano il Napoli, che voleva e doveva vincere a salire scoprendosi, i due magnifici gol che abbiamo segnato sono frutto di questa tattica.

Ma poi tutto il resto tatticamente è inaccettabile e inspiegabile, la squadra quando liberava degli spazi grazie al giropalla basso, praticamente sempre rinunciava a partire, preferiva mantenere coperti tutti gli spazi, insomma un immondo 451 in cui fra l'altro si sentiva Ringhio urlare dalla panchina di rientrare a Higuain, siamo a l'anticalcio, questo non è il Milan.

Vuoi giocare coperto? tieni comunque sempre Suso e il Pipita alti, e difendi in 9, non sfianchi anche loro, loro devono dare qualità e pertanto devono restare lucidi.

Insomma sintetizzando, giusto dare fiducia a Gattuso, ma ha avuto tutta l'estate per preparare la squadra, e non ci ha capito nulla, in primis come atteggiamento sul campo, per me si può, cortesemente e con tutti gli omaggi del caso, accompagnarlo alla porta,
se la filosofia di gioco del Milan è questo per me è inaccettabile anche se ci portasse allo scudetto, stesso discorso che si può fare per Allegri.

Due note:

Attenti a Maldini, lui e il padre sono anche loro leggenda, ma Cesare era un catenacciaro vergognoso, con lui abbiamo gettato un mondiale in cui in panchina marcivano gli ultimi talenti veri che hanno indossato la maglia azzurra

Donadoni è libero, non accenderà gli entusiasmi, ma è un allenatore esperto ed equilibrato, io lo chiamerei già questa settimana,
anche se Gattuso con il gioco attuale ci facesse battere la Roma non m'impoterebbe, questo non può essere il Milan.

PS non parlatemi di Conte, sarà anche meglio di Ringhio ma la mentalità calcistica di menta è la stessa.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La colpa di Gattuso non è il non-gioco. E' l'essere troppo tenero con i giocatori e non accorgersi che non sono degni del Milan fino a che non si impegneranno con la testa. Ci vuole una sterzata per far capire ai giocatori che stanno giocando per il Milan, non alla partita scapoli-ammogliati.
> 
> Biglia va panchinato. Senza se e senza ma. Metti Mauri, se non altro si impegnerà un minimo. Non me ne frega nienete se è un nazionale argentino, se fornisce queste prove non gioca e punto.
> 
> ...


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Parto con tanto rispetto per Ringhio, lui è una leggenda e tale deve restare, per chi è un vero milanista,
> 
> gli andava data una chance, i valori umani vanno sempre messi avanti a tutti gli altri discorsi, per questo condivido la scelta della società, nonostante sul mercato resta la l'amarezza quasi storica di aver perso l'occasione di arrivare a big come Sarri o Ancellotti.
> 
> ...


 condivido tutto manon il giro palla basso che invece e la madre di tutti gli errori


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No infatti, se teniamo saldo il timone la squadra crescerà, sono sicuro. E qualche soddisfazione ce la potremo togliere.
> 
> Ma la rosa resta quella che è, inutile illudersi dei miracoli.


 lineker la rosa sta rendendo meno di quanto potrebbe e questi e dovuto al concetto di gioco, e il concetto di gioco e solo ed esclusiva colpa del allenatore


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Parto con tanto rispetto per Ringhio, lui è una leggenda e tale deve restare, per chi è un vero milanista,
> 
> gli andava data una chance, i valori umani vanno sempre messi avanti a tutti gli altri discorsi, per questo condivido la scelta della società, nonostante sul mercato resta la l'amarezza quasi storica di aver perso l'occasione di arrivare a big come Sarri o Ancellotti.
> 
> ...



Ammiro la tua analisi tecnica, se non altro per il tempo che avrai impiegato a scriverla. Vorrei solo aggiungere una cosa: purtroppo di tecnica, con questi giocatori credo che si andrà poco lontano, ma ormai è diventata una banalità dirlo. Per quanto riguarda Gattuso, uno dei suoi più grandi errori è il fatto di "imparare tramite mazzate sui denti" con gli avversari. Completamente sbagliato, a mio parere. Non sono un allenatore e mi guardo bene dall'essere un maestro di vita, ma le mazzate sui denti le deve dare lui, ai suoi giocatori. Come ho già scritto alla nausea, ad esempio Bonaventura, che ogni tanto fa il gollazzo e ci appanna la vista, deve giocare di prima. Se non lo fa, bastonate e panchina. Kessie si deve disciplinare tatticamente. Se non lo fa, bastonate e panchina. Vedrai che dopo un po' la gente capisce. Il giocatore è fatto sostanzialmente di testa, non di piedi. Se no non si spiega come Gattuso stesso abbia vinto tanto. Per questo mi fa specie che egli non trasmetta questo ai giocatori. Sembra quasi che li voglia giustificare a volte.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Agosto 2018)

Ci vorranno un paio di giorni per farmi smaltire la sconfitta di ieri sera. Perdere dopo essere andati in vantaggio di due gol, non esiste.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Agosto 2018)

Follia farsi rimontare dopo esser miracolosamente andati sul 2-0 , ero veramente triste e deluso ieri sera.

Ma c'è da dire che il Napoli gira ancora di brutto, e noi non siamo assolutamente pronti.

Continuo comunque a pensare che siamo da terzo/quarto posto, non facciamoci troppo il sangue amaro.

Juventus non parliamone nemmeno, Napoli pensavo di essergli vicino invece evidentemente no, ma con tutte le altre ce la giochiamo alla grande.

Pure l' Inter l' ho un po' ridimensionata.

Abbiamo davvero tante tante lacune, i nuovi acquisti secondo me non aggiungeranno nulla, ma almeno serviranno nelle rotazioni.

Cerchiamo di essere positivi, gambe in spalla e pedalare. Peccato non aver giocato la prima dove secondo me avremmo sicuramente o quasi vinto.

Ora con la Roma venerdi non si può assolutamente sbagliare, diventa fondamentale.


----------



## Nils (26 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ammiro la tua analisi tecnica, se non altro per il tempo che avrai impiegato a scriverla. Vorrei solo aggiungere una cosa: purtroppo di tecnica, con questi giocatori credo che si andrà poco lontano, ma ormai è diventata una banalità dirlo. Per quanto riguarda Gattuso, uno dei suoi più grandi errori è il fatto di "imparare tramite mazzate sui denti" con gli avversari. Completamente sbagliato, a mio parere. Non sono un allenatore e mi guardo bene dall'essere un maestro di vita, ma le mazzate sui denti le deve dare lui, ai suoi giocatori. Come ho già scritto alla nausea, ad esempio Bonaventura, che ogni tanto fa il gollazzo e ci appanna la vista, deve giocare di prima. Se non lo fa, bastonate e panchina. Kessie si deve disciplinare tatticamente. Se non lo fa, bastonate e panchina. Vedrai che dopo un po' la gente capisce. Il giocatore è fatto sostanzialmente di testa, non di piedi. Se no non si spiega come Gattuso stesso abbia vinto tanto. Per questo mi fa specie che egli non trasmetta questo ai giocatori. Sembra quasi che li voglia giustificare a volte.



L'opinione di molti su Suso e Jack è sbagliata,
certo Jack ad esempio spesso non è brillante nei tempi di gioco, è forse la sua unica pecca,
ma il fatto che sono degli ottimi giocatori lo si evince anche dal fatto che in queste partite big sono quasi sempre protagonisti,
se poi gli allenatori li costringono a fare i terzini e poi a accollarsi tutto il peso dell'attacco sulle spalle non è colpa loro, in un ipotetco Milan vincente sarebbero in prima fila, non ho dubbi, l'hano anche già dimostrato nelle poche soddisfazioni avute in questi anni, come la supercoppa.

Io ho presente il Milan pre Berlusconi, gente come Virdis, Tassotti, Massaro lo stesso Baresi erano criticati, non considerati dei veri top,
Evani, Costacurta, Galli dei semplici primavera di supporto, invece affiancandogli dei veri fuoriclasse, come gli olandesi, il rendimento di tutti è lievitato.

Io sono convinto che gente come Jack, Suso, Chala, Romagnoli, Musacchio, Reina, Donnarumma, Caldara, Laxalt, lo stesso Biglia, Kessie sono giocatori top in Italia, che devono trovare solo convinzione
Altri come Cutrone, Calabria, Conti possono crescere se ben guidati,

parliamo già di una base di 14 giocatori

Vanno coperti i grossi buchi che sono rimasti d'organico e aggiunti altri fuoriclasse a Higuain

e naturalmente serve un allenatore che insegni non a inseguire il risultato immediato (per quello andrebbe bene Conte probabilmente) ma a costruire un asquadra vera, uno che vista la bassa età della rosa, effettui un lavoro defintivo, che duri nel tempo anche se si alternino sucessive guide tecnche, un pò quelo che fece liedholm prima di Sacchi.

Serve un Sarri o un Gasperini.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> lineker la rosa sta rendendo meno di quanto potrebbe e questi e dovuto al concetto di gioco, e il concetto di gioco e solo ed esclusiva colpa del allenatore



Tu dici? ma la prova dei fatti dice che tra Montella e Gattuso la squadra ha viaggiato tra il 12esimo e il 6sto posto l'anno scorso. "Meno di quanto potrebbe" dici... io invece ti trasmetto un dubbio: ma non è che forse la squadra è semplicemente sopravvalutata? Siamo così sicuri che potrebbe rendere tanto meglio di così?

Siamo sicuri che Suso sia tanto più forte di Ilicic? oppure Bonaventura di Cristante? oppure Rodriguez di Biraghi? e non parlo dei vari Borini Bertolacci e compagnia...

Qui mi pare che si critichi sempre e soltanto l'allenatore, altrochè. Per me il problema è la squadra, raccapezzata alla meglio, talvolta a caso, da Galliani Mirabelli e (nel poco tempo che ha avuto) Leonardo... piena di bidoni, giocatori incompiuti e sopravvalutati, con scarsa personalità, e cosa più grave senza un preciso disegno tattico o tecnico. Piuttosto molti presi come "occasioni" varie, senza pensare tanto alle caratteristiche.

Dici sia tutto dovuto al concetto di gioco... a parte che con Montella, che ne aveva un altro completamente diverso le cose andavano anche peggio, ma quale sarebbe il concetto di gioco adatto a questa squadra?


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tu dici? ma la prova dei fatti dice che tra Montella e Gattuso la squadra ha viaggiato tra il 12esimo e il 6sto posto l'anno scorso. "Meno di quanto potrebbe" dici... io invece ti trasmetto un dubbio: ma non è che forse la squadra è semplicemente sopravvalutata? Siamo così sicuri che potrebbe rendere tanto meglio di così?
> 
> Siamo sicuri che Suso sia tanto più forte di Ilicic? oppure Bonaventura di Cristante? oppure Rodriguez di Biraghi? e non parlo dei vari Borini Bertolacci e compagnia...
> 
> ...


 anche io pensavo all inizio che il gioco di Gattuso fosse diverso di quello di montella invece mi sbagliavo il signor Gattuso ricalca esattamente gli errori fatti da montella ,sai in cosa cambia? Che con Gattuso si verticalizza un po di più, ma l'errore grave e in questa sistematica..asfittica costruzione dal basso.. 

Perché non ripartire "ogni tanto ” con il rilancio del lungo del portiere? Ora sopratutto che abbiamo higuain perché?

Perché quando siamo in difficoltà non spazziamo l'area prendendo campo? Perche?

Perche mettiamo le squadre avversarie nelle condizioni migliori x venirci ad aggredire davanti alla nostra porta ? Perche? 

pensi sia più facile giocare avendo davanti 80 metri di campo davanti con la squadra avversaria schierata oppure quando metti i tuoi spesso nel uno contro uno a 30 metri dalla porta avversaria? 

Abbiamo visto le squadre che costruivano dal basso al mondiale che fine hanno fatto..

Non mi dilungò oltre sono stato sempre dalla parte di Gattuso ma non andremo molto lontani con questo modo di concepire calcio


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> L'opinione di molti su Suso e Jack è sbagliata,
> certo Jack ad esempio spesso non è brillante nei tempi di gioco, è forse la sua unica pecca,
> ma il fatto che sono degli ottimi giocatori lo si evince anche dal fatto che in queste partite big sono quasi sempre protagonisti,
> se poi gli allenatori li costringono a fare i terzini e poi a accollarsi tutto il peso dell'attacco sulle spalle non è colpa loro, in un ipotetco Milan vincente sarebbero in prima fila, non ho dubbi, l'hano anche già dimostrato nelle poche soddisfazioni avute in questi anni, come la supercoppa.
> ...



Nils, rispetto la tua opinione, ci mancherebbe. Condivido anche molti dei tuoi punti, per cui non interpretare questo post come pura contrapposizione. 

Sono convinto anch'io che ci sono parecchi giocatori buoni che adesso non rendono perché messi in campo in malo modo. I punti su Suso e Jack però mi lasciano perplesso. Premetto che non sto squalificando i giocatori bollandogli come scarsi, è sempre molto facile essere frainteso. Purtroppo questi due giocatori sono un po' la croce e delizia della nostra compagine rossonera. Per motivi diversi, ma risultato comune, a me hanno deluso parecchio. E li ritengo complici di un gioco che fatica ad emergere. Magari non per colpa direttamente loro, forse è colpa di chi gli allena (e gli ha allenati). Invece di concentrarsi sul loro miglioramento tattico, sono stati utilizzati amplificando le loro peculiarità, molto ma molto speciali. Approccio sbagliato. A differenza di uno come per esempio Tassotti, che con applicazione e sacrificio è passato da essere un giocatore scarparo buono per la serie C a un terzino a livello di Djalma Santos, Jack e Suso non sono stati istruiti e forse nemmeno si sono applicati, cullandosi sulla loro bravura effimera. Lo ritengo un comportamento molto egoista. Devono essere consapevoli che non è efficiente per la squadra rintanarsi nelle loro capacità tecniche buone soltanto per venti minuti a partita, salvo poi scomparire dal terreno di gioco. Certo, fanno la giocata ad effetto, certo ogni tanto fanno goal, ma quando si tira il totale, in genere il risultato complessivo non può essere di piena sufficienza in un intero campionato. Devono fare di più, assolutamente e senza scusanti. Altrimenti il Milan giocherà sempre con il freno a mano tirato.

Detto questo, non sono gli unici responsabili. Ci sono anche gli altri. E' un concorso di colpa che vede protagonista, purtroppo, Gattuso, a cui voglio un gran bene. Ma mi lascia di stucco il fatto che non se ne sia ancora accorto.

Concordo con te su Sarri.

Non vorrei essere nei panni di Leonardo o Maldini in questo momento.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> anche io pensavo all inizio che il gioco di Gattuso fosse diverso di quello di montella invece mi sbagliavo il signor Gattuso ricalca esattamente gli errori fatti da montella ,sai in cosa cambia? Che con Gattuso si verticalizza un po di più, ma l'errore grave e in questa sistematica..asfittica costruzione dal basso..
> 
> Perché non ripartire "ogni tanto ” con il rilancio del lungo del portiere? Ora sopratutto che abbiamo higuain perché?
> 
> ...



Ma scusa eh... abbiamo giocato così perchè il Napoli ci ha costretto a giocare così. Lanciamo la palla lunga a chi? Higuain non è mica Mandzukic e ieri era marcato da Koulibaly... rinviamo sugli esterni? a chi? a Suso e Borini?

Dai ragazzi... non giochiamo così per scelta ma perchè il Napoli ci è stato superiore tecnicamente e fisicamente, quando abbiamo provato a fraseggiare a metà campo ci hanno divorato.

Vediamo le prossime partite, per noi era l'esordio e bisogna sperare in una crescita fisica e tecnica della squadra, fermo restando che col Napoli ce la giochiamo solo ed unicamente se noi siamo a palla e loro camminano.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> L'opinione di molti su Suso e Jack è sbagliata,
> certo Jack ad esempio spesso non è brillante nei tempi di gioco, è forse la sua unica pecca,
> ma il fatto che sono degli ottimi giocatori lo si evince anche dal fatto che in queste partite big sono quasi sempre protagonisti,
> se poi gli allenatori li costringono a fare i terzini e poi a accollarsi tutto il peso dell'attacco sulle spalle non è colpa loro, in un ipotetco Milan vincente sarebbero in prima fila, non ho dubbi, l'hano anche già dimostrato nelle poche soddisfazioni avute in questi anni, come la supercoppa.
> ...



Io invece ti trasmetto un dubbio:
siamo sicuri che Jack e Suso siano tanto meglio di Cristante e Ilicic? oppure che Rodriguez sia tanto meglio di Biraghi?

Forse, questo è il dubbio, noi sopravvalutiamo i nostri giocatori. Jack ha 29 anni ormai, Suso ne ha 25... direi che ci sono tanti anni di carriera e risultati per valutarli in modo obiettivo.

E Suso e Jack ora come ora sono tra i migliori in squadra, dunque valutare oggettivamente loro due giudica un po' il livello di questa squadra.


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma scusa eh... abbiamo giocato così perchè il Napoli ci ha costretto a giocare così. Lanciamo la palla lunga a chi? Higuain non è mica Mandzukic e ieri era marcato da Koulibaly... rinviamo sugli esterni? a chi? a Suso e Borini?
> 
> Dai ragazzi... non giochiamo così per scelta ma perchè il Napoli ci è stato superiore tecnicamente e fisicamente, quando abbiamo provato a fraseggiare a metà campo ci hanno divorato.
> 
> Vediamo le prossime partite, per noi era l'esordio e bisogna sperare in una crescita fisica e tecnica della squadra, fermo restando che col Napoli ce la giochiamo solo ed unicamente se noi siamo a palla e loro camminano.



Hai ragione che non gichiamo soli e il Napoli e stato bravo a farci fare cose folli... ma solo perche l'input di Gattuso e sbagliatissimo.
Lanciare lungo puo aiutare molto. Chiedere a Klopp e al suo gegenpressing... dove dice addiritura che dare la palla a l'avversario in una posizione scomoda del campo e poi fare subito pressing puo aiutare a passare da una situazione difensiva ad una situazione offensiva molto pericolosa.
Invece il giocare con RR-Romagnoli-Musacchio-Biglia che si passano la palla a 15 metri di Donnarumma non portera mai a nulla... se non a palle perse e gol del avversario.
Poi se non provi le palle lunghe contro una delle squadre piu piccole del campionato quando mai lo farai ? A Napoli sono tutti nani a parte la coppia difensiva.

Giocare la palla in mezzo al campo pure quella e una situazione tattica impraticabile contro il Napoli.
Hanno troppo dinamismo e noi abbiamo troppa poca qualita per eludere il loro pressing.
Inotre non potevamo alzare troppo la linea difensiva per essere piu corti se no ci infilavano ancora di piu...

Per me avevamo poche possibilita tattiche prima di iniziare la partita... come la preparavi preparavi era chiaro che avremmo sofferto e rischiato tantissimo. La chiave per me avrebbe potuto essere Kessie in un 4231 su Hamsik (che ancora non sembra calato nel suo nuovo ruolo). Ma magari cosi ne prendevamo ancora di piu... non so. 

Quindi per me il problema non e come ha messo la squadra Gattuso sul 0-0 (ripeto, a parte quel possesso folle davanti al portiere).
Ma una volta riusciti a fare il 0-2 poteva, anzi doveva fare qualcosa.
Anche quando stavamo sul 3-2 con quei 10-12 minuti da giocare, cosa abbiamo fatto ?


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hai ragione che non gichiamo soli e il Napoli e stato bravo a farci fare cose folli... ma solo perche l'input di Gattuso e sbagliatissimo.
> Lanciare lungo puo aiutare molto. Chiedere a Klopp e al suo gegenpressing... dove dice addiritura che dare la palla a l'avversario in una posizione scomoda del campo e poi fare subito pressing puo aiutare a passare da una situazione difensiva ad una situazione offensiva molto pericolosa.
> Invece il giocare con RR-Romagnoli-Musacchio-Biglia che si passano la palla a 15 metri di Donnarumma non portera mai a nulla... se non a palle perse e gol del avversario.
> Poi se non provi le palle lunghe contro una delle squadre piu piccole del campionato quando mai lo farai ? A Napoli sono tutti nani a parte la coppia difensiva.
> ...



Klopp ha una squadra su misura, quando vanno in pressing vanno a mille all'ora e quando fanno il break hanno tre fulmini davanti che scappano via come forsennati.
Noi abbiamo Biglia Jack Suso e Borini... come facciamo a buttare la palla nello spazio e alzare il pressing? con una squadra come il Napoli superiore tecnicamente e fisicamente poi.

Per il resto son d'accordo con te. Io direi addirittura che la partita era stata preparata benissimo perchè fino al 2-1 stvamo facendo la nostra partita nonostante le difficoltà.

la principale critica che faccio a Gattuso è quella di non aver reagito all'entrata di Mertens e al passaggio al 4231 del Napoli. Ecco li doveva modificare assetto e uomini per reagire, ma va riconosciuto che chi è entrato come Bakayoko è stato disastroso, e in panchina avevamo Bertolacci e Mauri... insomma bisogna riconoscere che una cosa è poter mettere dentro Mertens un'altra Bakayoko.

Gattuso le sue colpe le ha e doveva fare meglio, ma sempre partendo dal presupposto che il materiale a disposizione è quello che è e lui non è certo il problema fondamentale del Milan come mi pare si voglia farlo passare.


----------



## Nils (26 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nils, rispetto la tua opinione, ci mancherebbe. Condivido anche molti dei tuoi punti, per cui non interpretare questo post come pura contrapposizione.
> 
> Sono convinto anch'io che ci sono parecchi giocatori buoni che adesso non rendono perché messi in campo in malo modo. I punti su Suso e Jack però mi lasciano perplesso. Premetto che non sto squalificando i giocatori bollandogli come scarsi, è sempre molto facile essere frainteso. Purtroppo questi due giocatori sono un po' la croce e delizia della nostra compagine rossonera. Per motivi diversi, ma risultato comune, a me hanno deluso parecchio. E li ritengo complici di un gioco che fatica ad emergere. Magari non per colpa direttamente loro, forse è colpa di chi gli allena (e gli ha allenati). Invece di concentrarsi sul loro miglioramento tattico, sono stati utilizzati amplificando le loro peculiarità, molto ma molto speciali. Approccio sbagliato. A differenza di uno come per esempio Tassotti, che con applicazione e sacrificio è passato da essere un giocatore scarparo buono per la serie C a un terzino a livello di Djalma Santos, Jack e Suso non sono stati istruiti e forse nemmeno si sono applicati, cullandosi sulla loro bravura effimera. Lo ritengo un comportamento molto egoista. Devono essere consapevoli che non è efficiente per la squadra rintanarsi nelle loro capacità tecniche buone soltanto per venti minuti a partita, salvo poi scomparire dal terreno di gioco. Certo, fanno la giocata ad effetto, certo ogni tanto fanno goal, ma quando si tira il totale, in genere il risultato complessivo non può essere di piena sufficienza in un intero campionato. Devono fare di più, assolutamente e senza scusanti. Altrimenti il Milan giocherà sempre con il freno a mano tirato.
> 
> ...



Il forum è normale che sia alimentato da pareri contrapposti, se no non avrebbe nemmeno il senso d'esistere,
dopo di che esistono le sensazioni a "pelle" a volte anche azzeccate e i pareri testimoniati da dati di fatto,
prima partita stagionale, big mach più complicato della stagione a parte la trasferta con i bianconeri e zac inevitabilmente Suso da il là a due azioni da gol bellissime e Bona inventa un gol con un colpo quasi d'arte marziale alla Ibra, cosa che anche in passato hanno fatto in molti big mach,
quello che toccano diventa oro, ma stranamente per gli allenatori questa caratteristica è irrilevante e decidono che il loro compito in partita è imbolsirsi, per uno facendo il terzino e l'altro il mediano...
poi stanchi perdono lucidità nel caso di Bona o spariscono agonisticamente nel caso dello spagnolo e la colpa sorprendetemente e loro invece del tecnico.

Infine, Musacchio e Biglia fanno danni, la difesa si scioglie e loro divengono gli inadeguati,, va bene opinioni


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Klopp ha una squadra su misura, quando vanno in pressing vanno a mille all'ora e quando fanno il break hanno tre fulmini davanti che scappano via come forsennati.
> Noi abbiamo Biglia Jack Suso e Borini... come facciamo a buttare la palla nello spazio e alzare il pressing? con una squadra come il Napoli superiore tecnicamente e fisicamente poi.
> 
> Per il resto son d'accordo con te. Io direi addirittura che la partita era stata preparata benissimo perchè fino al 2-1 stvamo facendo la nostra partita nonostante le difficoltà.
> ...



Sulla rosa concordo con te.
Ma bisogna comunque dire che ora un giocatore non lo puoi cambiare.
L'allenatore si.
Quindi magari Gattuso non e il problema numero uno, ma e l'unico problema che puoi provare a risolvere... perche anche se non fosse il problema numero uno, Gattuso rimane un problema importantissimo di questa squadra.

Se non rissoleva velocement la squadra sara fatto fuori.
(I problemi di questa squadra sono terzino di sinistra che non sa spingere... speriamo in Laxalt, mancanza di una mezzala di costruzione... ne ho le palle piene degli incursori, esterno sinistro di gamba e dribbling e centrocampista basso che per me non deve essere per forza un regista).


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Il forum è normale che sia alimentato da pareri contrapposti, se no non avrebbe nemmeno il senso d'esistere,
> dopo di che esistono le sensazioni a "pelle" a volte anche azzeccate e i pareri testimoniati da dati di fatto,
> prima partita stagionale, big mach più complicato della stagione a parte la trasferta con i bianconeri e zac inevitabilmente Suso da il là a due azioni da gol bellissime e Bona inventa un gol con un colpo quasi d'arte marziale alla Ibra, cosa che anche in passato hanno fatto in molti big mach,
> quello che toccano diventa oro, ma stranamente per gli allenatori questa caratteristica è irrilevante e decidono che il loro compito in partita è imbolsirsi, per uno facendo il terzino e l'altro il mediano...
> ...


----------



## Nils (26 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io invece ti trasmetto un dubbio:
> siamo sicuri che Jack e Suso siano tanto meglio di Cristante e Ilicic? oppure che Rodriguez sia tanto meglio di Biraghi?
> 
> Forse, questo è il dubbio, noi sopravvalutiamo i nostri giocatori. Jack ha 29 anni ormai, Suso ne ha 25... direi che ci sono tanti anni di carriera e risultati per valutarli in modo obiettivo.
> ...



Due giocatori che spesso tirano fuori colpi decisivi nei big mach, come puntualmente accaduto anche ierisera, per me sono campioni, se poi il resto non è alla loro altezza non vedo dove sta la loro colpa,
è come accusare Ibra din on aver mai vinto un mondiale con la Svezia.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Il forum è normale che sia alimentato da pareri contrapposti, se no non avrebbe nemmeno il senso d'esistere,
> dopo di che esistono le sensazioni a "pelle" a volte anche azzeccate e i pareri testimoniati da dati di fatto,
> prima partita stagionale, big mach più complicato della stagione a parte la trasferta con i bianconeri e zac inevitabilmente Suso da il là a due azioni bellissime e Bona inventa un gol con un colpo quasi d'arte marziale alla Ibra, cosa che anche in passato hanno fatto in molti big mach,
> quello che toccano diventa oro, ma stranamente per gli allenatori questa caratteristica è irrilevante e decidono che il loro compito in partita è imbolsirsi, per uno facendo il terzino e l'altro il mediano...
> ...



Ma certo. Permettimi però.
Suso l'ha data a Calabria, ok, ma non è che poteva fare molto altro, non c'era rossonero in un raggio di 20 metri. Ne è scaturito il gol, che ritengo molto fortunoso. Bonaventura ha segnato, ok anche qui. Ma vogliamo parlare della prestazione complessiva? Apporto alla costruzione di gioco? Zero. Apporto all'interdizione? Zero. Come ho detto, non è che se mi fai due giocate poi sei a posto così. Non è Bonaventura vs Napoli o Suso vs Napoli, è Milan vs Napoli, loro fanno parte del Milan e non si devono addormentare dopo un episodio andato a buon fine. Frega poco del gesto atletico di Bonaventura, preferisco uno che segna meno, ma con la sua consistenza a centrocampo aiuta a non prenderne 3 di fila. E a vincere, cosa importante. Non sto nemmeno dicendo che è direttamente colpa loro. Ma sicuramente il loro gioco egoista e distante dalla coralità contribuisce in maniera più che sostanziale alla mediocrità generale.
Opinioni, ovviamente.


----------



## Nils (26 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma certo. Permettimi però.
> Suso l'ha data a Calabria, ok, ma non è che poteva fare molto altro, non c'era rossonero in un raggio di 20 metri. Ne è scaturito il gol, che ritengo molto fortunoso. Bonaventura ha segnato, ok anche qui. Ma vogliamo parlare della prestazione complessiva? Apporto alla costruzione di gioco? Zero. Apporto all'interdizione? Zero. Come ho detto, non è che se mi fai due giocate poi sei a posto così. Non è Bonaventura vs Napoli o Suso vs Napoli, è Milan vs Napoli, loro fanno parte del Milan e non si devono addormentare dopo un episodio andato a buon fine. Frega poco del gesto atletico di Bonaventura, preferisco uno che segna meno, ma con la sua consistenza a centrocampo aiuta a non prenderne 3 di fila. E a vincere, cosa importante. Non sto nemmeno dicendo che è direttamente colpa loro. Ma sicuramente il loro gioco egoista e distante dalla coralità contribuisce in maniera più che sostanziale alla mediocrità generale.
> Opinioni, ovviamente.



Sempre nell'ambito dei pareri personali siamo...
ambedue fanno un sacco di lavoro oscuro, ma sono egoisti, ok
io piuttosto credo che una cosa sia doversi limitare solo a difendere, un altro dover difendere e poi avere il peso sulle spalle di dover essere gli unici in grado d'inventare qualcosa.


----------



## impero rossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

tutto giusto... ma comunque con gattuso non andiamo da nessuna parte ... e su questo non ci piove... mi mette addosso una tristezza .... un perdente... mi ricordo invece sacchi... solo a vederlo mi dava una carica .... e la sicurezza di andare in campo per vincere... la stessa sensazione me la da conte...


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sulla rosa concordo con te.
> Ma bisogna comunque dire che ora un giocatore non lo puoi cambiare.
> L'allenatore si.
> Quindi magari Gattuso non e il problema numero uno, ma e l'unico problema che puoi provare a risolvere... perche anche se non fosse il problema numero uno, Gattuso rimane un problema importantissimo di questa squadra.
> ...



Ma codesto sta bene anche a me. Cambiamo l'allenatore per far contenti i tifosi. Tanto per me quelli siamo e quelli saremo. Il prossimo allenatore verrà messo in croce come tutti gli altri.

Però per rigore intellettuale non diciamo che Gattuso è il male assoluto e cambiato lui risolto tutto, questo è quello che mi fa andare fuori di testa. Sono anni che le dirigenze varie fanno solo disastri e tutte le volte si crocifiggono gli allenatori. Per me basta, son stufo di questo giochino.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Due giocatori che spesso tirano fuori colpi decisivi nei big mach, come puntualmente accaduto anche ierisera, per me sono campioni, se poi il resto non è alla loro altezza non vedo dove sta la loro colpa,
> è come accusare Ibra din on aver mai vinto un mondiale con la Svezia.



Bonaventura a parte il gran goal non ha visto palla e Allan lo ha letteralmente asfaltato.
Susi con Mario Rui (non Marcelo) non ha visto palla.

Quando si alza il livello è sempre la stessa storia. Certo è il meglio che abbiamo ma appunto arriviamo sesti.


----------



## Nils (26 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bonaventura a parte il gran goal non ha visto palla e Allan lo ha letteralmente asfaltato.
> Susi con Mario Rui (non Marcelo) non ha visto palla.
> 
> Quando si alza il livello è sempre la stessa storia. Certo è il meglio che abbiamo ma appunto arriviamo sesti.



restano 1 gol e 2 assist contro il Napoli in trasferta... e inutile voler continuare a negare li dati di fatto,
chi se ne frega se un giocatore fa mille giocate e poi non è in grado di concretizzare?
la quantità spetta ad altri, il problema è proprio questo, gli viene richiesta una quantità che non è accettaabile per giocatori che invece dovrebbero pensare esclusivamente alla qualità.
E lo stesso sta per accadere anche a Iguain.
Non confondete la continuità, che comunque loro hanno, con il dover cantare e portare la croce come gli viene richiesto,
in questa squadra il mazzo devono farselo tutti tranne loro due e Higuain, questo devono creare non disfare il gioco avversario.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Sempre nell'ambito dei pareri personali siamo...
> ambedue fanno un sacco di lavoro oscuro, ma sono egoisti, ok
> io piuttosto credo che una cosa sia doversi limitare solo a difendere, un altro dover difendere e poi avere il peso sulle spalle di dover essere gli unici in grado d'inventare qualcosa.



Guarda, su questo siamo pienamente d'accordo. Ma ho paura che non giungiamo ad una linea comune, non tanto per opinioni differenti. La coperta è corta: Bonaventura dovrebbe fare la mezzala (quindi difendere e costruire insieme), e Suso dovrebbe dare una mano vista l'inconsistenza di Borini. Semplicemente non lo possono fare al meglio, per limite intrinseco. Altri giocatori ci riescono. Tutto lì. Faccio lo sconto che sono nella mediocrità generale, questo sì. Io mi aspettavo solo un po' di più a livello di gioco collettivo. Ma evidentemente pretendo troppo (detto senza polemica, eh).


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> restano 1 gol e 2 assist contro il Napoli in trasferta... e inutile voler continuare a negare li dati di fatto,
> chi se ne frega se un giocatore fa mille giocate e poi non è in grado di concretizzare?
> la quantità spetta ad altri, il problema è proprio questo, li viene richiesta una quantità che non è accettaabile per giocatori che invece dovrebbero pensare esclusivamente alla qualità.
> E lo stesso sta per accadere anche a Iguain.



Su questo concordo in pieno.
E come se si attacasse ai vari Neymar, Messi, CR7 perche segnavano si 1 gol e facevano anche un assist ma poi non tornavano ad aiutare i terzini...
La quantita la chiedi a quelli che non hanno la qualita.


----------



## Nils (26 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda, su questo siamo pienamente d'accordo. Ma ho paura che non giungiamo ad una linea comune, non tanto per opinioni differenti. La coperta è corta: Bonaventura dovrebbe fare la mezzala (quindi difendere e costruire insieme), e Suso dovrebbe dare una mano vista l'inconsistenza di Borini. Semplicemente non lo possono fare al meglio, per limite intrinseco. Altri giocatori ci riescono. Tutto lì. Faccio lo sconto che sono nella mediocrità generale, questo sì. Io mi aspettavo solo un po' di più a livello di gioco collettivo. Ma evidentemente pretendo troppo (detto senza polemica, eh).



Ma dai, secondo te se metti in questo Milan giocatori di livello come Perisic, D. Costa, Callejon, Chiesa, Insigne e chiunque altro tu voglia e gli fai ammazzare di lavoro, come è richiesto a loro non calano anche loro qualità e quantità di giocate offensive?
ma nemmeno Cuadrado è in grado di farlo,
forse solo mezzali coast to coast come il miglior Naigollan, Pogba o Vidal riescono a reggere, ma i nostri hanno altre caratteristiche.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> restano 1 gol e 2 assist contro il Napoli in trasferta... e inutile voler continuare a negare li dati di fatto,
> chi se ne frega se un giocatore fa mille giocate e poi non è in grado di concretizzare?
> la quantità spetta ad altri, il problema è proprio questo, gli viene richiesta una quantità che non è accettaabile per giocatori che invece dovrebbero pensare esclusivamente alla qualità.
> E lo stesso sta per accadere anche a Iguain.
> ...



A parte le giocate decisive, innegabili, hanno il compito di costruire il gioco, creare superiorità numerica, offrire linee di passaggio per uscire in fraseggio, dare profondità per far correre indietro la linea e, nel caso di Jack, coprire i tagli avversari in ripiegamento.

Tutto ciò lo fanno ben poco in ogni partita.

Comunque rispetto la tua opinione, per me finché saranno loro i nostri riferimenti tecnici lotteremo per il sesto posto perché non li vedo superiori a Ilicic e Pasalic.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Ma dai, secondo te se metti in questo Milan giocatori di livello come Perisic, D. Costa, Callejon, Chiesa, Insigne e chiunque altro tu voglia e gli fai ammazzare di lavoro, come è richiesto a loro non calano anche loro qualità e quantità di giocate offensive?
> ma nemmeno Cuadrado è in grado di farlo,
> forse solo mezzali coast to coast come il miglior Naigollan, Pogba o Vidal riescono a reggere, ma i nostri hanno altre caratteristiche.



Togli Suso e Jack e metti Salah e Mane e ne riparliamo.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Agosto 2018)

Ma considerare che il Napoli purtroppo sia semplicemente ancora piu' forte di noi no? dimenticando alcuni errori palesi di giocatori e allenatore, ma questi errori fanno parte dell' essere inferiori a loro.

Per fortuna non incontreremo sempre squadre a livello del Napoli.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma considerare che il Napoli purtroppo sia semplicemente ancora piu' forte di noi no? dimenticando alcuni errori palesi di giocatori e allenatore, ma questi errori fanno parte dell' essere inferiori a loro.
> 
> Per fortuna non incontreremo sempre squadre a livello del Napoli.



Già è troppo difficile ammetterlo, mi pare. La forza di una squadra come il Napoli che fa 90 punti è proprio quella di capitalizzare gli errori avversari, ciò fa parte dell'essere superiore tecnicamente e mentalmente.

Noi comunque se non ci facciamo prendere da panico e isterismo cresceremo nelle prossime partite e potremo fare punti con avversari alla nostra portata.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Ma dai, secondo te se metti in questo Milan giocatori di livello come Perisic, D. Costa, Callejon, Chiesa, Insigne e chiunque altro tu voglia e gli fai ammazzare di lavoro, come è richiesto a loro non calano anche loro qualità e quantità di giocate offensive?
> ma nemmeno Cuadrado è in grado di farlo,
> forse solo mezzali coast to coast come il miglior Naigollan, Pogba o Vidal riescono a reggere, ma i nostri hanno altre caratteristiche.



No. Non è questo il senso del mio discorso. Ma a questo punto urge una analisi, che non so quanto opportuna. Ovviamente ci astraiamo da considerazioni tipo "singolo giocatore dentro un meccanismo di squadra" o altre teorie da fantacalcio se no non ne usciamo più.

- Il portiere. Quello è
- La difesa. Tutto sommato non sembra malaccio, a parte una certa inesperienza di Calabria e il cancro svizzero. Ok, Rodriguez va cambiato, ci mettiamo Laxalt sperando che faccia bene.
- Il centrocampo. Stante la formazione anti-Napoli, abbiamo nell'ordine Biglia, Kessie e Bonaventura. Biglia fa sch*fo, appurato. Kessie e Bonaventura dovrebbero fare da fulcro di tutta la squadra, essendo le mezzeali di ruolo. Su Kessie non mi pronuncio, anche perché l'opinione che va per la maggiore è che senza di lui a correre per 4 non ci sarebbe interdizione e dinamicità. Bonaventura, ma questo è un parere personale, mi sembra molto lontano da una mezzala, ma diamolo per buono, per corroborare quanto dici.
- L'attacco. Borini sappiamo quanto vale, magari proviamo Castillejo che è buono. Higuain deve fare la punta e non si può toccare. Rimane Suso. Diamo per buono anche lui, sempre per corroborare.

A questo punto chiedo: la squadra funziona e quindi basta cambiare Biglia e Rodriguez? Boh. Mi auguro di sì, ma prima faccio testamento.

Io non voglio che Bonaventura e Suso, e altri, si ammazzino di lavoro. Ma non ce ne sono molti che rimangono, eh. Purtroppo è la rosa complessiva che non va. Dentro la formazione, ripeto, quei due giocatori non sono ben impostati. Come anche gli altri. Sicuramente se scambi semplicemente Perisic con Bonaventura, giusto per dare due nomi a caso, la situazione non migliora. Probabilmente naufragherebbe anche lui. Andrebbe rasa al suolo la mediana e messo in condizione Suso e Bonaventura di fare il loro gioco. Ma sono già 2/11 che devi escludere dalla pattuglia di chi deve lavorare sodo. Poi c'è Higuain. E sono 3. E' per questo che dicevo che la coperta è corta. Non ci possiamo permettere, per come siamo strutturati, giocatori troppo solisti. Questo è la mia sensazione. Senza puntare il dito contro nessun giocatore, se nel nostro 433 i 3/11 dell'attacco non si fanno il cu*o, la vedo dura. I tre del centrocampo dovrebbero essere ges* cr*sto per giocare bene. I nostri 3 del centrocampo non lo sono.

E tutto dentro la grossa parentesi che magari è responsabilità esclusivamente dell'allenatore. Questo non so dire. Ho già detto ampiamente che non sto accusando Bonaventura e Suso delle disgrazie del Milan. Sono altri che farei fuori da subito, loro due non rappresentano una priorità (Suso manco l'avevo citato inizialmente). Tuttavia per me non sono poi quegli splendidi giocatori come sembra, e li ritengo molto sopravvalutati. Per cortesia non la prendere come attacco indiscriminato alla tua visione delle cose, purtroppo io meglio di così non riesco ad esprimermi. Non mi sembra di avere, in generale, un parere diametralmente opposto.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma considerare che il Napoli purtroppo sia semplicemente ancora piu' forte di noi no? dimenticando alcuni errori palesi di giocatori e allenatore, ma questi errori fanno parte dell' essere inferiori a loro.
> 
> Per fortuna non incontreremo sempre squadre a livello del Napoli.



ma dai su. Ma il napoli cosa? ma perché l'atalanta riesce a vincere a napoli e noi no? il Sassuolo pareggia 1 a 1 contro di loro. 
C'è solo una squadra che è composta interamente da campioni ed è la juve. Il resto sono squadre più o meno forti, ma la differenza la fanno chi c'è in panchina. Poi sbaglio o qui dentro ricordo che molti davano per spacciato il napoli quest'anno? si diceva che sarebbero stati il flop dell'anno.


----------



## malos (26 Agosto 2018)

Partitaccia in ogni senso, non mi aspettavo di meglio purtroppo.


----------



## markjordan (26 Agosto 2018)

raga il cc di tre anni fa era meglio dell'attuale , biglia e kessie sono peggio di monto e kucka 
cc da mediocre a scarsa 
poteva andare meglio , ci rifaremo , ma senza 2 forti in mezzo ci faremo spesso schiacciare , con quel shit-taka in area poi ....


----------



## LadyRoss (26 Agosto 2018)

Qualcuno sta per caso guardando il Chelsea??……
Se avessimo seguito un po’ l’esempio del new castleforse saremmo riusciti a non farci recuperare...chiusi e spazzate...
Il Chelsea non riesce a segnare....
Il gioco non ne avrebbe guadagnato forse però almeno un punto l’avremmo portato a casa…


----------



## Gas (26 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma dai su. Ma il napoli cosa? ma perché l'atalanta riesce a vincere a napoli e noi no? il Sassuolo pareggia 1 a 1 contro di loro.
> C'è solo una squadra che è composta interamente da campioni ed è la juve. Il resto sono squadre più o meno forti, ma la differenza la fanno chi c'è in panchina. Poi sbaglio o qui dentro ricordo che molti davano per spacciato il napoli quest'anno? si diceva che sarebbero stati il flop dell'anno.



Non hai citato però tutti quelli che ci hanno perso con il Napoli. Se ha fatto 91 punti tanto scarso non è.


----------



## Wetter (26 Agosto 2018)

Partita vergognosa,e le colpe sono al 90% di Gattuso. 
Si può perdere,ma ci sono modi e modi per farlo.
Con Leonardo (abituato al 4-2-Fantasia) durerà ben poco il Calabrese in panca.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma dai su. Ma il napoli cosa? ma perché l'atalanta riesce a vincere a napoli e noi no? il Sassuolo pareggia 1 a 1 contro di loro.
> C'è solo una squadra che è composta interamente da campioni ed è la juve. Il resto sono squadre più o meno forti, ma la differenza la fanno chi c'è in panchina. Poi sbaglio o qui dentro ricordo che molti davano per spacciato il napoli quest'anno? si diceva che sarebbero stati il flop dell'anno.



Si diceva che noi eravamo da scudetto lo scorso anno, e si diceva che il Napoli quest' anno avrebbe floppato.

A parte che è appena iniziato il campionato, ma ad ogni modo è evidente che ci si puo' sbagliare.

Il Napoli è una squadra che ha fatto 90 punti solo 3 mesi fa, non 10 anni, non martelliamoci gli zebedei, e guardiamo avanti, che è meglio per noi


----------



## Nils (26 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No. Non è questo il senso del mio discorso. Ma a questo punto urge una analisi, che non so quanto opportuna. Ovviamente ci astraiamo da considerazioni tipo "singolo giocatore dentro un meccanismo di squadra" o altre teorie da fantacalcio se no non ne usciamo più.
> 
> - Il portiere. Quello è
> - La difesa. Tutto sommato non sembra malaccio, a parte una certa inesperienza di Calabria e il cancro svizzero. Ok, Rodriguez va cambiato, ci mettiamo Laxalt sperando che faccia bene.
> ...



Se mi chiedi il reale valore di quest squadra, non lo so, speravo che Gattuso dopo 2 mesi di preparazione stesse costruendo qualcosa,
ma contro il Napoli si sono semplicemente rifiutati di giocare, anche quando c'erano spazi per ripartenze veloci, quelle che poi fanno veramente male e che il Napoli quando poteva faceva subito, noi ci abbiamo rinunciato,
come si può valutare il vero valore in queste condizioni? possiamo fidarci solo del giudizio di Ringhio per cui la squadra fa talmente schifo da non poter giocare, ma pur essendo per me un idolo Gattuso, non ne sono propio sicuro.


----------



## RickyB83 (26 Agosto 2018)

La sconfitta me l aspettavo, ma non il modo. Col recupero saremo ultimi in classifica settimana prossima - 9


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Se mi chiedi il reale valore di quest squadra, non lo so, speravo che Gattuso dopo 2 mesi di preparazione stesse costruendo qualcosa,
> ma contro il Napoli si sono semplicemente rifiutati di giocare, anche quando c'erano spazi per ripartenze veloci, quelle che poi fanno veramente male e che il Napoli quando poteva faceva subito, noi ci abbiamo rinunciato,
> come si può valutare il vero valore in queste condizioni? possiamo fidarci solo del giudizio di Ringhio per cui la squadra fa talmente schifo da non poter giocare, ma pur essendo per me un idolo Gattuso, non ne sono propio sicuro.



Assolutamente. Niente da aggiungere, mi trovi al 100% d'accordo, compresi anche i dubbi.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si diceva che noi eravamo da scudetto lo scorso anno, e si diceva che il Napoli quest' anno avrebbe floppato.
> 
> A parte che è appena iniziato il campionato, ma ad ogni modo è evidente che ci si puo' sbagliare.
> 
> Il Napoli è una squadra che ha fatto 90 punti solo 3 mesi fa, non 10 anni, non martelliamoci gli zebedei, e guardiamo avanti, che è meglio per noi



ma il problema non è il napoli...molti non stanno capendo. La maggior parte di chi critica la prestazione, è perché non si vedono miglioramenti e cambiamenti rispetto all'anno scorso. Siamo IDENTICI.


----------



## davidsdave80 (26 Agosto 2018)

Ma dato il
disastroso centrocampo... fare un tentativo per Yaya Touré o Marchisio svincolati ? sarebbe un upgrade clamoroso


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Se mi chiedi il reale valore di quest squadra, non lo so, speravo che Gattuso dopo 2 mesi di preparazione stesse costruendo qualcosa,
> ma contro il Napoli si sono semplicemente rifiutati di giocare, anche quando c'erano spazi per ripartenze veloci, quelle che poi fanno veramente male e che il Napoli quando poteva faceva subito, noi ci abbiamo rinunciato,
> come si può valutare il vero valore in queste condizioni? possiamo fidarci solo del giudizio di Ringhio per cui la squadra fa talmente schifo da non poter giocare, ma pur essendo per me un idolo Gattuso, non ne sono propio sicuro.



ma quindi hai cambiato idea? perché giusto due giorni fa mi avevi contestato quando facevo notare che Gattuso è un problema.


----------



## Lambro (26 Agosto 2018)

Vorrei chiarire di chi sia la grande colpa sul terzo gol perchè non è la prima volta che mi trovo a dover fare degli screens identici di lui che passeggia noncurante per campo , questo giocatore col numero OTTO mentalmente rimarra' sempre una schiappa e non diventera' mai un top player.
Il suo gioco senza palla sia in attacco sia in difesa è ZERO.
Mertens solo sul secondo palo mentre Calabria fa la giusta diagonale in mezzo, Suso che se ne fotte serenamente e passeggia guardandolo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Agosto 2018)

Pomeriggio ho sentito dire a Suma le testuali parole:

"Erano 20 anni che il Milan non andava sul 2-0 al san paolo".... 

Ora ci vantiamo pure dei vantaggi


----------



## odasensei (26 Agosto 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Vorrei chiarire di chi sia la grande colpa sul terzo gol perchè non è la prima volta che mi trovo a dover fare degli screens identici di lui che passeggia noncurante per campo , questo giocatore col numero OTTO mentalmente rimarra' sempre una schiappa e non diventera' mai un top player.
> Il suo gioco senza palla sia in attacco sia in difesa è ZERO.
> Mertens solo sul secondo palo mentre Calabria fa la giusta diagonale in mezzo, Suso che se ne fotte serenamente e passeggia guardandolo.



E poi si chiede il 4231


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Vorrei chiarire di chi sia la grande colpa sul terzo gol perchè non è la prima volta che mi trovo a dover fare degli screens identici di lui che passeggia noncurante per campo , questo giocatore col numero OTTO mentalmente rimarra' sempre una schiappa e non diventera' mai un top player.
> Il suo gioco senza palla sia in attacco sia in difesa è ZERO.
> Mertens solo sul secondo palo mentre Calabria fa la giusta diagonale in mezzo, Suso che se ne fotte serenamente e passeggia guardandolo.



Errore diffuso Lambro. Suso non chiude largo ma Mertens non parte largo, per cui è colpa sua fino ad un certo punto.
Le responsabilità principali sono quelle di lasciare palla scoperta a centrocampo e non leggere il taglio verticale di Allan. Colpa di Bakayoko che esce a caso e di Rodriguez che marca la palla e non fa marcatura preventiva sul taglio. Lo svizzero doveva stare stretto a prescindere, è un errore che fa spesso.
Calabria sì fa la diagonale correttamente anche se doveva leggere la presenza di Mertens dietro di lui (complicato però)

Interessate però il tuo commento!


----------



## Lambro (26 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Errore diffuso Lambro. Suso non chiude largo ma Mertens non parte largo, per cui è colpa sua fino ad un certo punto.
> Le responsabilità principali sono quelle di lasciare palla scoperta a centrocampo e non leggere il taglio verticale di Allan. Colpa di Bakayoko che esce a caso e di Rodriguez che marca la palla e non fa marcatura preventiva sul taglio. Lo svizzero doveva stare stretto a prescindere, è un errore che fa spesso.
> Calabria sì fa la diagonale correttamente anche se doveva leggere la presenza di Mertens dietro di lui (complicato però)
> 
> Interessate però il tuo commento!



Vero anche quello che dici di Baka, giocatore che mi sembra già abbastanza disastroso.
Verissimo quello che dici anche su RR, in quanto l'entrata di Allan non viene proprio calcolata.


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Vorrei chiarire di chi sia la grande colpa sul terzo gol perchè non è la prima volta che mi trovo a dover fare degli screens identici di lui che passeggia noncurante per campo , questo giocatore col numero OTTO mentalmente rimarra' sempre una schiappa e non diventera' mai un top player.
> Il suo gioco senza palla sia in attacco sia in difesa è ZERO.
> Mertens solo sul secondo palo mentre Calabria fa la giusta diagonale in mezzo, Suso che se ne fotte serenamente e passeggia guardandolo.



All'ottantesimo minuto, si può dire quello che si vuole di Suso ma se davvero pensiamo si possa fare tutta la fascia allora mettiamolo in panca e facciamo giocare Borini. Suso mi pare si rompa in fase difensiva, ma non può fare il terzino, ieri sera è stato piuttosto troppo timido nell'uno contro uno, non ci ha mai provato, questo mi fa arrabbiare.


----------



## Ambrole (27 Agosto 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Vorrei chiarire di chi sia la grande colpa sul terzo gol perchè non è la prima volta che mi trovo a dover fare degli screens identici di lui che passeggia noncurante per campo , questo giocatore col numero OTTO mentalmente rimarra' sempre una schiappa e non diventera' mai un top player.
> Il suo gioco senza palla sia in attacco sia in difesa è ZERO.
> Mertens solo sul secondo palo mentre Calabria fa la giusta diagonale in mezzo, Suso che se ne fotte serenamente e passeggia guardandolo.


Ohhhhhhhhh finalmente!!!!!! Ragazzi suso era da dare via!!!! È uno dei problemi tattici di questa squadra. Ci imbriglia tatticamente senza dare il supporto necessario a giustificare un tale sacrificio


----------



## Nils (27 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma quindi hai cambiato idea? perché giusto due giorni fa mi avevi contestato quando facevo notare che Gattuso è un problema.



Si, io giudico sui fatti, non sulle antipatie, ringhio strameritava un occasione,
Dopo aver avuto in mano per 6 mesi la squadra e aver condotto tutta la preparazione, non puoi presentarti in campo con quella idea di non calcio, l'avrei pensato anche se avessimo vinto.
Ma bada che la stessa cosa la penso anche per Allegri, non è una cosa strettamente legata ai risultati.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Si, io giudico sui fatti, non sulle antipatie, ringhio strameritava un occasione,
> Dopo aver avuto in mano per 6 mesi la squadra e aver condotto tutta la preparazione, non puoi presentarti in campo con quella idea di non calcio, l'avrei pensato anche se avessimo vinto.
> Ma bada che la stessa cosa la penso anche per Allegri, non è una cosa strettamente legata ai risultati.



nemmeno io giudico per partito preso o antipatie. Era questo che volevo farti capire due giorni fa. E la penso allo stesso modo anche su acciughina.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Errore diffuso Lambro. Suso non chiude largo ma Mertens non parte largo, per cui è colpa sua fino ad un certo punto.
> Le responsabilità principali sono quelle di lasciare palla scoperta a centrocampo e non leggere il taglio verticale di Allan. Colpa di Bakayoko che esce a caso e di Rodriguez che marca la palla e non fa marcatura preventiva sul taglio. Lo svizzero doveva stare stretto a prescindere, è un errore che fa spesso.
> Calabria sì fa la diagonale correttamente anche se doveva leggere la presenza di Mertens dietro di lui (complicato però)
> 
> Interessate però il tuo commento!



ottimo spunto che mi hai dato. A proposito di marcature. Gattuso è un fautore del marcare la palla e non l'uomo. Ergo l'errore che giustamente attribuisci a Rodriguez, nasce da un dettame tattico ben preciso.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (27 Agosto 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Vorrei chiarire di chi sia la grande colpa sul terzo gol perchè non è la prima volta che mi trovo a dover fare degli screens identici di lui che passeggia noncurante per campo , questo giocatore col numero OTTO mentalmente rimarra' sempre una schiappa e non diventera' mai un top player.
> Il suo gioco senza palla sia in attacco sia in difesa è ZERO.
> Mertens solo sul secondo palo mentre Calabria fa la giusta diagonale in mezzo, Suso che se ne fotte serenamente e passeggia guardandolo.



Veramente dallo screen si nota che tutto il centrocampo è impalato a guardare
l'azione non solo suso, si nota anche come RR e Calabria siano sempre in ritardo
o fuori posizione sulle marcature, cioè a livello difensivo sono 2 asini, ci faranno 
prendere un bel pò di gol dalle fasce.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Si, io giudico sui fatti, non sulle antipatie, ringhio strameritava un occasione,
> Dopo aver avuto in mano per 6 mesi la squadra e aver condotto tutta la preparazione, non puoi presentarti in campo con quella idea di non calcio, l'avrei pensato anche se avessimo vinto.
> Ma bada che la stessa cosa la penso anche per Allegri, non è una cosa strettamente legata ai risultati.



Purtroppo però non era una sorpresa questa prestazione. Tutta la preseason ha visto questo tipo di impostazione tattica, se così vogliamo chiamare questo catenaccio a 70 metri dalla porta avversaria, e che pretende di fare il tiki taka in area propria.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma il problema non è il napoli...molti non stanno capendo. La maggior parte di chi critica la prestazione, è perché non si vedono miglioramenti e cambiamenti rispetto all'anno scorso. Siamo IDENTICI.



Ma quando ho detto che il tanto leccato duo Leonardo/Maldini non aveva fatto nulla, a parte trovare la Juve che le ha gentilmente venduto Higuain, dove stavano tutti?

Siamo identici perchè, siamo sempre quelli!

Tu sei diverso da 3 mesi fa? non credo.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Ma quando ho detto che il tanto leccato duo Leonardo/Maldini non aveva fatto nulla*, a parte trovare la Juve che le ha gentilmente venduto Higuain, dove stavano tutti?
> 
> Siamo identici perchè, siamo sempre quelli!
> 
> Tu sei diverso da 3 mesi fa? non credo.



Ma infatti! 
E' l'ennesima stagione di ricostruzione e i primi a saperlo sono proprio Leonardo e Maldini. 
Ritorneremo in alto quando troveremo continuità nella società (che speriamo non venga ulteriormente ceduta a terzi) e nell'allenatore. Finché si vive alla giornata, ciao core.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ottimo spunto che mi hai dato. A proposito di marcature. Gattuso è un fautore del marcare la palla e non l'uomo. Ergo l'errore che giustamente attribuisci a Rodriguez, nasce da un dettame tattico ben preciso.



No beh quella è proprio una dormita perchè se un centrocampista di inserisce dritto per dritto il terzino deve chiudere centralmente.
Ma in quel momento Callejon e Hjsaj spingevano tanto, Rodriguez era sotto pressione e il suo errore ci sta anche.

Più grave lasciare palla scoperta e non seguire il movimento di Allan dal principio. Ergo dormita colossale di Bakayoko e Kessie, che d'altronde sono due giocatori che come intelligenza tattica dovrebbero giocare in Lega Pro secondo me e certi errori li faranno a profusione sempre.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma quando ho detto che il tanto leccato duo Leonardo/Maldini non aveva fatto nulla, a parte trovare la Juve che le ha gentilmente venduto Higuain, dove stavano tutti?
> 
> Siamo identici perchè, siamo sempre quelli!
> 
> Tu sei diverso da 3 mesi fa? non credo.



Lascia perdere, nelle settimane scorse ho avuto molte discussioni perchè sostengo fin dal principio che non ci siamo affatto rinforzati e che restiamo da sesto posto...
I nuovi comunque sono giovani e col tempo (sempre se avremo pazienza) si inseriranno e daranno una mano. Ma questo significa girone di ritorno, che piaccia o no. Nel girone di andata siamo gli stessi dell'anno scorso più Higuain (che non è poco quando affronteremo squadre alla portata).

Altro problema che dico fin dall'inizio è che a Gennaio Higuain si sarà già stancato come successo con Bonucci, perchè inserire un giocatore del suo livello in questo Milan è una cosa senza senso, il primo a rendersene conto sarà proprio il Pipita.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere, nelle settimane scorse ho avuto molte discussioni perchè sostengo fin dal principio che non ci siamo affatto rinforzati e che restiamo da sesto posto...
> I nuovi comunque sono giovani e col tempo (sempre se avremo pazienza) si inseriranno e daranno una mano. Ma questo significa girone di ritorno, che piaccia o no. Nel girone di andata siamo gli stessi dell'anno scorso più Higuain (che non è poco quando affronteremo squadre alla portata).
> 
> Altro problema che dico fin dall'inizio è che a Gennaio Higuain si sarà già stancato come successo con Bonucci, perchè inserire un giocatore del suo livello in questo Milan è una cosa senza senso, il primo a rendersene conto sarà proprio il Pipita.



Concordo in toto. Ad eccezione del sesto posto, secondo me siamo da quarto, e se i cugini si suicidano possiamo puntare anche al terzo, questo grazie ad Higuain chiaramente.


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Agosto 2018)

fiorentina e atalanta ci sono nettamente superiori...


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo in toto. Ad eccezione del sesto posto, secondo me siamo da quarto, e se i cugini si suicidano possiamo puntare anche al terzo, questo grazie ad Higuain chiaramente.



Per me i valori sono gli stessi dalla classifica dell'anno scorso, anche se la classe media di Atalanta Torino Fiorentina e Samp è migliorata molto, per cui credo che ci sarà un pochino più di equilibrio e minore distacco tra il quarto e il settimo posto. La quota champions non sarà a 75 punti come l'anno scorso, per intenderci.

In questo senso noi lotteremo per il quarto posto, può darsi, magari resteremo attaccati al treno con poco distacco fino alla fine (speriamo).


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Agosto 2018)

dimenticavo il torino...


----------

